# FelonEs first Sus/Npp 10 week bulk log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

We all knew it was coming lol

So my let me introduce myself........

My names FelonE,I'm 37yrs old. I'm 5ft 11 and as of today 14stone 7lbs.

So today is the start of my 10week bulk,I'm not gonna be fvcking about like before switching from bulk to cut etc this will be all out mass attack.

I will be administering Neuro Pharma 750mg sus and 300mg of npp by way of 2 jabs a week(Mon + Thurs) so 3ml on each day.

I'm already on my bulking diet so things will remain the same atm,getting around between 4000-4500 cals daily and will increase when needed. I dgaf about fat gains cos I can't seem to get any no matter what I do.

My goal is to be over 15stone leanish

I train upper/lower twice a week and since I swapped from the usual bodypart split have seen improvements.

I'm lefthanded and an Aries

Done first jabs today.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still can't lat spread so fvck off


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

happygorila said:


> Before and after pics mate


Above mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been a few hours now and I've gained 8lbs


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Been a few hours now and I've gained 8lbs


that will be the NPP.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> that will be the NPP.


Lol Ideal


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

In, good luck buddy.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

In for this, you'll love the npp mate, I'm expecting solid gains for this you skinny runt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:



> In, good luck buddy.


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> In for this, you'll love the npp mate, I'm expecting solid gains for this you skinny runt


You'll be the lighter one out of us soon lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Im gonna attempt to keep up with this log

But we all know itll have 10 pages next time i check

In 10 minutes

I want to start my deca!

ALL ABOARD THE GAIN TRAIN


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Im gonna attempt to keep up with this log
> 
> But we all know itll have 10 pages next time i check
> 
> ...


CHOO CHOO lol

Start it start it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You'll be the lighter one out of us soon lol


Just noticed you have over 10000 posts more than me lol

You post whore.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Just noticed you have over 10000 posts more than me lol
> 
> You post whore.


Yeah buddy

Ain't nuttin but a peanut


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> CHOO CHOO lol
> 
> Start it start it


Lol i can't need missus to pop baby out first and atleast have a week of settling before hand

I dont think im gonna make it to August tho which was my plan haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IN! Although i feel like i should be getting reward points now Paul :bounce:

Btw......... Those boxers .......... :thumbdown: :ban:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> IN! Although i feel like i should be getting reward points now Paul :bounce:
> 
> Btw......... Those boxers .......... :thumbdown: :ban:


Lol you love it

No I'm not pulling them down ya perve


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol you love it
> 
> No I'm not pulling them down ya perve


Bollox to this then..........OUT!

:001_tt2:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In for another fecking log :lol:

Backs coming on now though mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In for another fecking log :lol:
> 
> Backs coming on now though mate :thumb:


Lol yep another 1.

I can't pose it for sh1t though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I look small in above pics.

This ones better, from today also


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol yep another 1.
> 
> I can't pose it for sh1t though mate


Yup starting to get a nice little valley there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Another log to keep an eye on. Ffs.

Good luck mate.

PS - my dad said he wants his boxer shorts back from the pics on your first post mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit of a better pic


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sus and npp starting Monday.....!!! Ha!

Will try keep up with this one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Another log to keep an eye on. Ffs.
> 
> Good luck mate.
> 
> PS - my dad said he wants his boxer shorts back from the pics on your first post mate.


He said I could keep em lok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had 220g minced beef,100g pasta and 150g mixed veg with half a tin of chopped tomatoes


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You'll be the lighter one out of us soon lol


I know haha, don't think I can let that happen... *triples tren dose in hopes of growing into show* :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I know haha, don't think I can let that happen... *triples tren dose in hopes of growing into show* :lol:


Lol what you sitting at atm mate?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol what you sitting at atm mate?


It's gone back up to 16.4 as of this morning, no idea why, looking leaner though so fvck it, started cardio 5x a week at 20 minutes a time now as well, having a cheat meal every 2 weeks now instead of every week, may even be longer if I don't feel I need it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> It's gone back up to 16.4 as of this morning, no idea why, looking leaner though so fvck it, started cardio 5x a week at 20 minutes a time now as well, having a cheat meal every 2 weeks now instead of every week, may even be longer if I don't feel I need it


You're eating too much that's why lol

How long left now mate?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

IN!!

You'll be cutting by Saturday :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

In............again ????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> IN!!
> 
> You'll be cutting by Saturday :lol:


Good and nope. Put on 7lbs last 2 weeks and kept condition,starting to think it's physically impossible for me to get fat now lol

Will still be watching my food for the next 10 weeks though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


>


Had to get them pants out for the intro haha. Wouldn't be a felone log with out the pants.

Your gonna love this cycle I reckon, good luck mate ;-)


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're eating too much that's why lol
> 
> How long left now mate?


Lmao not a chance, calories are about 2400 on leg and back days and 2200 on other days, non training days is zero carb.

14 weeks Sunday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Had to get them pants out for the intro haha. Wouldn't be a felone log with out the pants.
> 
> Your gonna love this cycle I reckon, good luck mate ;-)


Standard procedure now lol

Cheers mate,hopefully. Going all out for the gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Lmao not a chance, calories are about 2400 on leg and back days and 2200 on other days, non training days is zero carb.
> 
> 14 weeks Sunday


Sounds good.

A while yet then. Get some spinning classes in haha


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> A while yet then. Get some spinning classes in haha


Yeah, going on holiday with the bish down to butlins for a week in July, so I'll be shredded brah.

Good sir art thou having a bubble


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah, going on holiday with the bish down to butlins for a week in July, so I'll be shredded brah.
> 
> Good sir art thou having a bubble


Which Butlins? Been to Minehead with my mate and had jokes

Water aerobics?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Which Butlins? Been to Minehead with my mate and had jokes
> 
> Water aerobics?


Yeah the Minehead one, gyms just round the corner and I told her I'd be taking all my food lmao

Might give power walking a go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah the Minehead one, gyms just round the corner and I told her I'd be taking all my food lmao
> 
> Might give power walking a go


We had tickets for the buffet, were getting strange looks when we stacked up our trays with about 6 meals each,p1ssed up lol

Any walking would do ya chubby [email protected]


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> In


Good man,nice to have ya


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> We all knew it was coming lol
> 
> So my let me introduce myself........
> 
> ...


In

And you'll enjoy npp let the fullness the boulders and the strength gains commence


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> In
> 
> And you'll enjoy npp let the fullness the boulders and the strength gains commence


Cheers mate. I'm fvcking on it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calories today have been 4650

Protein 246

Carbs 496

Fat 176


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> We had tickets for the buffet, were getting strange looks when we stacked up our trays with about 6 meals each,p1ssed up lol
> 
> Any walking would do ya chubby [email protected]


Lmao might have my one cheat meal on the Friday I'm there.

I cycle actually, both gear and in the mornings and to and from the gym:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Lmao might have my one cheat meal on the Friday I'm there.
> 
> I cycle actually, both gear and in the mornings and to and from the gym:lol:


Lol I'm only playing mate. Love ya really no **** maybe a little ****


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm only playing mate. Love ya really no **** maybe a little ****


No likey di ****... Okay lil **** but das it mane


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In. These journals don't hang around do they?

I've had 2 runs with NPP and loved it, it's like tren's bulkier half brother with less sides.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> In. These journals don't hang around do they?
> 
> I've had 2 runs with NPP and loved it, it's like tren's bulkier half brother with less sides.


No they don't lol

I loved tren but just impossible to bulk on it for me. Well up for this one though lol


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

In!

4 pages already!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> In!
> 
> 4 pages already!


Welcome aboard mate


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Welcome aboard mate


Had to catch up on like 60 pages of the last one! Caught this one early!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Anymore weight gain mate?? slow progress..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Had to catch up on like 60 pages of the last one! Caught this one early!


You're lucky lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Anymore weight gain mate?? slow progress..


No still just the 8lbs today


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

in on this.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> We all knew it was coming lol
> 
> So my let me introduce myself........
> 
> ...


Got completely left behind trying to keep up with the last one, so I'll keep a closer eye on it this time!

I've got a load of NPP, so looking forward to see how you get on with it.

Have a good one!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> in on this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TRT lifter said:


> Got completely left behind trying to keep up with the last one, so I'll keep a closer eye on it this time!
> 
> I've got a load of NPP, so looking forward to see how you get on with it.
> 
> Have a good one!!


Yeah it's easy to lose track in my logs mate

I'm interested to see how it goes too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mofos

Got 6hrs sleep which is normal for me.

No pip in quad or delt so that's good

Arms and legs today so gonna hammer them as usual

Have a goodun ????


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Morning Mofos
> 
> Got 6hrs sleep which is normal for me.
> 
> ...


Can never keep up with your journals lol

But IN :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Can never keep up with your journals lol
> 
> But IN :thumb:


Cos I chat sh1t lol

Good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had 6 Weetabix and a few Rich Tea


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just had 6 Weetabix and a few Rich Tea


FelonE's morning muscle gain protocol?? training today mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> FelonE's morning muscle gain protocol?? training today mate?


Yep lol

Arms and legs today mate. Managed 5 reps on 120kg squat on Tuesday so gonna up it to 125kg today.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yep lol
> 
> Arms and legs today mate. Managed 5 reps on 120kg squat on Tuesday so gonna up it to 125kg today.


That's a good squat, remember you struggling not so long ago moaning about having a sh1tty squat haha, that winny you used before, was it renvex?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Left handed....

I'm out!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> That's a good squat, remember you struggling not so long ago moaning about having a sh1tty squat haha, that winny you used before, was it renvex?


It'll be improving trust me lol

Yeah Renvex mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Left handed....
> 
> I'm out!!


You were never in

I write lefthanded but apart from that I'm ambidextrous


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It'll be improving trust me lol
> 
> Yeah Renvex mate


Good to hear, yeah I've got the same, ever since I started it though my guts felt bloated and I'm putting on weight at a rate like as if I was bulking lmao, another 2lb since yesterday, acting more like dbol or oxy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Good to hear, yeah I've got the same, ever since I started it though my guts felt bloated and I'm putting on weight at a rate like as if I was bulking lmao, another 2lb since yesterday, acting more like dbol or oxy


Strange. Didn't do that to me. Was setting pbs on a 1500 cal deficit, not bloated at all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done Rude Bwoy

Well got 5 reps at 120kg on squats on Tuesday so thought I'd try 125kg. Loaded up the bar and thought fvck it I'll go for 130kg instead. Smashed it,got 3 reps.

Did 300kg on legpress(full rom) for 4 sets of 7,the pt came over and asked if I wanted him to sit on it lol maybe the first couple of sets but not now haha.

Was tired and yawning on the way to the gym. Got there warmed up and had a staredown with myself in the mirror....and fvcking smashed it lol

Great session,loved it!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post-workout food was shake with 500ml whole milk/100g oats and a cuppa and some Custard Creams...........because I'm worth it.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep lol
> 
> Arms and legs today mate. Managed 5 reps on 120kg squat on Tuesday so gonna up it to 125kg today.


Good squat. I've been up to 130kg in recent weeks but my legs don't look like yours. Guess i'm just moving weight rather than activating muscles...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Good squat. I've been up to 130kg in recent weeks but my legs don't look like yours. Guess i'm just moving weight rather than activating muscles...


Did 130kg for 3 today. I think high volume got em where they are tbh


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Did 130kg for 3 today. I think high volume got em where they are tbh


Been doing a different leg workout for last 4 week or so. Working my way to a heavy set then drop setting the **** out of it on both squat + leg press, DOMs everywhere from it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Been doing a different leg workout for last 4 week or so. Working my way to a heavy set then drop setting the **** out of it on both squat + leg press, DOMs everywhere from it


That's what I used to do when I did high volume. My squats would go along these lines

Bar,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,60kg,40,kg,40kg,40kg,40kg

Not counting reps just doing as many as I could,same on legpress.

Then I'd do leg ext starting around 40kg and going up the whole stack and back down,same for hams.

Then db lunges ss db squats


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's what I used to do when I did high volume. My squats would go along these lines
> 
> Bar,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,60kg,40,kg,40kg,40kg,40kg
> 
> ...


Pretty similar to routine i'm doing now to be fair, have seen decent leg growth tbh but now i'm starting to cut so guess the gains kinda halt.

Too warm for this sh1t at moment though need like 10 towels


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Pretty similar to routine i'm doing now to be fair, have seen decent leg growth tbh but now i'm starting to cut so guess the gains kinda halt.
> 
> Too warm for this sh1t at moment though need like 10 towels


My legs definately grew doing that. Yeah hot as fvck now isn't it,was fvcking dripping today lol


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Is npp like a fast acting deca ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> Is npp like a fast acting deca ?


Yes mate


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

That sounds great for an impatient man like me. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> That sounds great for an impatient man like me. Hope it goes well for you.


I'm very impatient too lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In for this mate, be interesting to see how you progress fella! :beer: all the best.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> In for this mate, be interesting to see how you progress fella!  all the best.


Cheers bruvva


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers bruvva


Welcome, how come you vouched for NPP over the Deca mate? great PB on the squat their btw, always nice, when you go for the pb, but end up getting reps out of it. winner, winner chicken dinner! :thumb: just been reading through 8lb in a day. :lol: how many weeks in now are you mate? has their been much weight gain, as of yet? no oral kickstart the mix either?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Welcome, how come you vouched for NPP over the Deca mate? great PB on the squat their btw, always nice, when you go for the pb, but end up getting reps out of it. winner, winner chicken dinner! :thumb: just been reading through 8lb in a day.  how many weeks in now are you mate? has their been much weight gain, as of yet? no oral kickstart the mix either?


Quicker acting mate,no oral kickstart.

8lbs in a day was a joke lol

My pb is 140kg for 2 but have only been squatting heavier recently, used to go lighter with a lot more volume.

Started yesterday


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Obviously in for this, enjoy bredda :thumbup1:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Quicker acting mate,no oral kickstart.
> 
> *8lbs in a day was a joke lol*
> 
> ...


I know mate, haha! decent mate, sounds like it's going well bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Obviously in for this' date=' enjoy bredda [emoji106']1:


Cheers fam

Safe yeah

Bless


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

You better post some food porn pics @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> You better post some food porn pics @FelonE


Will me eating Rich Tea while w4nking do?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Will me eating Rich Tea while w4nking do?


Soggy biscuit?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Soggy biscuit?


3 in my mouth at once


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

In for this


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


this log looks good, count me in , i'll try and keep up..

just one thing though,

why do you have a tattoo on your back that says "cock is cheap" ??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> this log looks good, count me in , i'll try and keep up..
> 
> just one thing though,
> 
> why do you have a tattoo on your back that says "cock is cheap" ??


Cos I get mates rates :beer:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cos I get mates rates :beer:


brings hole new meaning to the phrase mates rates that does.

how long did you cruise for before ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> brings hole new meaning to the phrase mates rates that does.
> 
> how long did you cruise for before ?


7 weeks mate


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 7 weeks mate


cool, just thinking about my first cruise now, trying to work out how long i should cruise for, thinking maybe 8-10 weeks but will probably just play it by ear.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> cool, just thinking about my first cruise now, trying to work out how long i should cruise for, thinking maybe 8-10 weeks but will probably just play it by ear.


See how you feel mate


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> See how you feel mate


will do.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling fvcking hungry. Done 4000 cals in already.

Slight pip in quad now but nothing major


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Feeling fvcking hungry. Done 4000 cals in already.
> 
> Slight pip in quad now but nothing major


What was diet today? Notice your eats are very high.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Feeling fvcking hungry. Done 4000 cals in already.
> 
> Slight pip in quad now but nothing major


Weight update brooooooo?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> What was diet today? Notice your eats are very high.


6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk and some Rich Tea

Shake with 500ml whole and 100g oats

Shake with 500ml whole and 100g oats

220g minced beef,100g pasta,150g mixed veg

So far.......

Gonna have another shake in a min and some ice-cream


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Weight update brooooooo?


Will weigh in in the a.m mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk and some Rich Tea
> 
> Shake with 500ml whole and 100g oats
> 
> ...


Nice mate, only reason I can see why your hungry is a lot of liquid able so digest faster.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Nice mate, only reason I can see why your hungry is a lot of liquid able so digest faster.


Had the mince etc at around 5 as well so need some food lol. Fvcking wasting away here haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Had the mince etc at around 5 as well so need some food lol. Fvcking wasting away here haha


5? Feck that, ain't cruising no more.... well over due some rich tea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> 5? Feck that, ain't cruising no more.... well over due some rich tea


Necking my shake and chewing the oats now lol

Kettles on lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvxk sake Jiinx got hold of the Custard Cream packet and threw the cvnts all round the front room.

I managed to eat 6 before I lost 2 to the murky waters of my tea.........RIP fallen soldiers


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk sake Jiinx got hold of the Custard Cream packet and threw the cvnts all round the front room.
> 
> I managed to eat 6 before I lost 2 to the murky waters of my tea.........RIP fallen soldiers


Is jiinx your staffie?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Is jiinx your staffie?


Pit mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This little mofo


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Pit mate


Ah right I just glanced at the pic you put up, like naughty kids staffies and pits aren't they.. You put up a fight for the cuzzy creams lol 5 second rule and all that..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Ah right I just glanced at the pic you put up, like naughty kids staffies and pits aren't they.. You put up a fight for the cuzzy creams lol 5 second rule and all that..


They're funny ain't they lol

I chased her round the room for them haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp tonight is 133/58

Not bad


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> They're funny ain't they lol
> 
> I chased her round the room for them haha


Yeh lol I once seen one tear a cat apart tho so see how they can be, will have another in the future when the kids are older, it probably wouldn't do anything but wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh lol I once seen one tear a cat apart tho so see how they can be, will have another in the future when the kids are older, it probably wouldn't do anything but wouldn't want to risk it.


Jiinx is so soppy it's unreal. She looks muscly etc but is a big baby.

Any dog can be like that though tbh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Jiinx is so soppy it's unreal. She looks muscly etc but is a big baby.
> 
> Any dog can be like that though tbh


Yeh you're right I think it all depends on how they have been raised.. Loyal as fvck tho that's what I love about that kind of breed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh you're right I think it all depends on how they have been raised.. Loyal as fvck tho that's what I love about that kind of breed


Definitely mate. Very loyal, loving dogs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Morning UK-M

Well I weighed in at 14stone 6 this morning, I've lost 1lb in the last 2 days. Been eating over 4000 cals consistently.

I know it's early days but I hope I'm actually gonna get bigger on this blast. Will weigh myself again on Monday and if I'm not gaining then I'm upping cals and throwing some junk in.

Life and times of a hardgainer


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning mate, bloody hard to keep up with all these logs of yours haha

Iv used Neuro pharma npp, you should do well off it! Nice and smooth to jab too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Morning mate, bloody hard to keep up with all these logs of yours haha
> 
> Iv used Neuro pharma npp, you should do well off it! Nice and smooth to jab too!


Morning mate.

Yeah if I nail 10,000 cals a day I should gain a couple of pounds lol.

What dose did you run mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Yeah if I nail 10,000 cals a day I should gain a couple of pounds lol.
> 
> What dose did you run mate?


So not that many kcals haha

Hmmm think I ran 400mg split into 2 jabs, along side 1g cidos. Ran 100mg neuro pharma oxy pre workout alongside that aswell. Was a good cycle, blew me up haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> So not that many kcals haha
> 
> Hmmm think I ran 400mg split into 2 jabs, along side 1g cidos. Ran 100mg neuro pharma oxy pre workout alongside that aswell. Was a good cycle, blew me up haha


I really want some decent size on me now. Been leanish for a while but even at the weight I am now I look pretty small.

Couldn't bulk on a tren cycle even though some days I was nailing 8000 calories, sounds ridiculous but it was true.

I'm quite hyperactive with a quick metabolism so cutting is very easy but trying to put size on is hard work.

Gonna start eating everything in sight


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I really want some decent size on me now. Been leanish for a while but even at the weight I am now I look pretty small.
> 
> Couldn't bulk on a tren cycle even though some days I was nailing 8000 calories, sounds ridiculous but it was true.
> 
> ...


Let the games begin :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Let the games begin 1:


Oh yes lol

Fvck it


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Goodluck with this mate.

May the gains be with ya.

:thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Goodluck with this mate.
> 
> May the gains be with ya.
> 
> 1:


Thanks mate,appreciate it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You wouldn't think that for the last couple of weeks I've been nailing 4-5000 cals a day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Breakfast


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Breakfast


15 custard creams!? Fat fck lol

Fck lidl its all about Aldi lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> 15 custard creams!? Fat fck lol
> 
> Fck lidl its all about Aldi lol


Wish I was fat lol

Lidl is literally 2mins from my house,closest after that is Tesco....a good 15mins away


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 2 done


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Meal 2 done


Rustler burgers? You vile human


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> Rustler burgers? You vile human


Lol Mrs got em asked if I want one,they aint too bad but the bun goes fvcking rubbery haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk and some Rich Tea
> 
> Shake with 500ml whole and 100g oats
> 
> ...


I thought you had started to look at eating more whole food in lieu of the shakes mate? Only asking because I'm sure you said it somewhere :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I thought you had started to look at eating more whole food in lieu of the shakes mate? Only asking because I'm sure you said it somewhere :lol:


Can't do that now I'm bulking mate. Would be a stupid amount of food.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You wouldn't think that for the last couple of weeks I've been nailing 4-5000 cals a day


Apart from the ugly mug and slaphead your looking great mate, aesthic look not to shredded but just nice and ripped :thumb: by the end of the bulk I don't want to be able to see your abs though :whistling:

Ps - I'll have the slahead by the time I'm 22/23 im sure :lol: at least I won't have the ugly mug


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Can't do that now I'm bulking mate. Would be a stupid amount of food.


Ok mate, what's it going to be roughly? 3/4 shakes a day, 2 proper meals and then pack of biscuits etc?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Apart from the ugly mug and slaphead your looking great mate, aesthic look not to shredded but just nice and ripped :thumb: by the end of the bulk I don't want to be able to see your abs though :whistling:
> 
> Ps - I'll have the slahead by the time I'm 22/23 im sure :lol: at least I won't have the ugly mug


I had a hard paper round mate lol,cheers I've held condition well really considering how I eat haha

Mate in theory my abs shoulda been long gone but I just can't seem to rid of em lol

Don't worry one day you'll be pretty like me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Ok mate, what's it going to be roughly? 3/4 shakes a day, 2 proper meals and then pack of biscuits etc?


Close yeah lol and whatever I can eat


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Suppose im in for this too. the rest of the fking forum is haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bora said:


> Rustler burgers? You vile human


Wtf is that foreign thing.... Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Wtf is that foreign thing.... Lol


Oats lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> Suppose im in for this too. the rest of the fking forum is haha


Lol welcome aboard


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oats lol


lol, makes sense


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Gotta admit, I love my oats too!

By unflavoured whey @FelonE?? Cmon son, no need for dat sh!t lol! GN's vanilla ice cream is up there with the best tasting whey IMO!

And it's all about Lidls baby


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Gotta admit, I love my oats too!
> 
> By unflavoured whey @FelonE?? Cmon son, no need for dat sh!t lol! GN's vanilla ice cream is up there with the best tasting whey IMO!
> 
> And it's all about Lidls baby


Ordered some chocolate orange whey yesterday lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Close yeah lol and whatever I can eat


Sounds good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 3


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2.37 and I've done 4076 cals already so all those people who doubt when you tell em how much you've eaten can kiss my chicken nuggets


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 2.37 and I've done 4076 cals already so all those people who doubt when you tell em how much you've eaten can kiss my chicken nuggets


I reckon I could do a 20k calorie challenge no probs. There's loads of vids on YouTube and many of them really struggle and fail, not me, no chance lol.

Reckon you'd give it a fair crack to mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I reckon I could do a 20k calorie challenge no probs. There's loads of vids on YouTube and many of them really struggle and fail, not me, no chance lol.
> 
> Reckon you'd give it a fair crack to mate!


I reckon mate.

Got 2 more shakes with oats and my dinner yet lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't even feel full at all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 4 done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching The Exorcist.

The demon is busting mum jokes at the priest during the exorcism lol

Your mum sucks c0ck in hell haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Meal 4 done


Fvck the EVOO, get some PB in there!

Jeez man, you need some flavour in your diet lol.

"Let Jesus f*** me"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck the EVOO, get some PB in there!
> 
> Jeez man, you need some flavour in your diet lol.
> 
> "Let Jesus f*** me"


Lol fvxk the flavour give me the calories, don't care what it tastes like haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck the EVOO, get some PB in there!
> 
> Jeez man, you need some flavour in your diet lol.
> 
> "Let Jesus f*** me"


 :lol: it does look a bit bland :lol:

What does your daily diet look like @Sharpy76 you massive fecker


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> it does look a bit bland
> 
> What does your daily diet look like @Sharpy76 you massive fecker


Food has a purpose for me,I don't taste it I demolish it lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> :lol: it does look a bit bland :lol:
> 
> What does your daily diet look like @Sharpy76 you massive fecker


For the last week it's been as follows, still lost weight lol...

Training day diet - (325g protein, 60g fats, 260g carbs)

Cardio - 6 x per week 40 mins

1- 6 egg whites, 1 scoop whey made into pancakes, 80g oats with zero syrup.

intra workout- 10-15g BCAA, 5g creatine, 3g L-carnitine, 20g dextrose

Post workout- 2 scoop whey, 90g coco caramel shreddies, 150ml almond milk, 50g blueberries

2- 200g chicken, 40g uncooked basmati/jasmine rice, 100g pineapple, honey bbq sauce

3- 200g chicken, 40g uncooked basmati/jasmine rice, honey bbq sauce, 5g omega 3s

4- 200g extra lean beef mince, kidney beans, toms, onions, 40g uncooked jasmine/basmati rice made into chilli

5- 200g greek full Fat yoghurt, 1 scoop whey, 20g dark chocolate

Non training day diet - (400g protein, 80g fats, 175g carbs)

1- 2 scoops whey, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites (red pepper, onion, mushrooms)

2- 220g chicken, 40g dry weight rice, 50g pineapple

3- 220g chicken, 40g dry weight rice, 50g pineapple

4- 220g extra lean beef mince, spinach, toms, kidney beans, onion, made into chilli

5- 220g chicken, 40g dry weight rice

6- 250g full Fat greek yoghurt, 1 scoop whey, 1tbslp peanut butter

7- - 2.5 scoops whey, 100g oats, 50g blueberries


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> For the last week it's been as follows, still lost weight lol...
> 
> Training day diet - (325g protein, 60g fats, 260g carbs)
> 
> ...


So 3 meals with chicken/rice and you say mines bland lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

How the feck can you cut on that :lol: I would bulk on less than that :lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> For the last week it's been as follows, still lost weight lol...
> 
> Training day diet - (325g protein, 60g fats, 260g carbs)
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> For the last week it's been as follows, still lost weight lol...
> 
> Training day diet - (325g protein, 60g fats, 260g carbs)
> 
> ...


Do you add the pineapple in with the chicken and rice or have it separate?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So 3 meals with chicken/rice and you say mines bland lol


Not with either nandos marinade or honey BBQ it's not! I only have 3 chicken meals on non training days, so twice per week. I love chicken anyway lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Do you add the pineapple in with the chicken and rice or have it separate?


Pineapple with chicken and rice mate, goes nice tbh!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not with either nandos marinade or honey BBQ it's not! I only have 3 chicken meals on non training days, so twice per week. I love chicken anyway lol


You love da chickaan

Me loooove da cake


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Pineapple with chicken and rice mate, goes nice tbh!


Love pineapple myself, for some reason never added it my meals.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You love da chickaan
> 
> Me loooove da cake


I love da cake too, but unfortunately my metabolism is [email protected] lol.

Don't worry I more than make up for it on my cheat meals


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What is a bloopin halferflockendocken? Lol......


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Flubs said:


> What is a bloopin halferflockendocken? Lol......


What, you've never had one of them................. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Pineapple with chicken and rice mate, goes nice tbh!


I used to eat mine with pineapple, nice ain't it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> What is a bloopin halferflockendocken? Lol......


Bread with peanuts in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck the EVOO, get some PB in there!
> 
> Jeez man, you need some flavour in your diet lol.
> 
> "Let Jesus f*** me"


I think I have PB in almost every sweet meal I have it great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My total today will be about 7000 calories........ Come at me skinny w4nkers!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Bread with peanuts in


Bread with peanuts in? I.....I......knew that......:no: :whistling:

Humm...sounds interesting. I guess it's the same as bread with seeds in etc, except with nuts....soooooooooo........not like it all the ...durrrrrr.... I've made walnut bread though.... Thanks for answering.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> My total today will be about 7000 calories........ *Come at me skinny w4nkers!!!*


*
*

That'll be me out then...:laugh::laugh:...

Ps. Not fishing for compliments by the way...just making a Saturday night jest thazzall......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Bread with peanuts in? I.....I......knew that......:no: :whistling:
> 
> Humm...sounds interesting. I guess it's the same as bread with seeds in etc, except with nuts....soooooooooo........not like it all the ...durrrrrr.... I've made walnut bread though.... Thanks for answering.


Lol this doesn't have peanuts in as such,has a layer of em on the top


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

In  as i would like to see how u get on as im about to start my B+C journey in next week or so.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol this doesn't have peanuts in as such,has a layer of em on the top


I seeeeeeeee........ :blink: Peanut butter sarnie? Bleuuurrggghh..... I made chicken skewers today, enough for today and lunch on Monday...and by accident I ate all of them...sighhhhhh....hurrr hurrr....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I seeeeeeeee........ :blink: Peanut butter sarnie? Bleuuurrggghh..... I made chicken skewers today, enough for today and lunch on Monday...and by accident I ate all of them...sighhhhhh....hurrr hurrr....


Fatty lol

When I say a layer on the top I mean it's not really bread it's oats lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fatty lol
> 
> When I say a layer on the top I mean it's not really bread it's oats lol


What the fcuk is this stuff??

Pics and links


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> What the fcuk is this stuff??
> 
> Pics and links


Peanut butter pancakes


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Peanuts and there butter are fcking horrible smell fcking horrible tastw fcking horrible


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Peanuts and there butter are fcking horrible smell fcking horrible tastw fcking horrible


It's not peanuts anyway, it's oats. No bread just plain old 100g of oats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Finito


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Finito


If you have abs tomorrow I'll come and kill you :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carbs 721

Fats 322

Protein 302


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> If you have abs tomorrow I'll come and kill you


I'll take a pic in the morning, won't look no different lol

Just don't tryand feed me to death....it won't work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

All that olive oil will run straight though you 

Some eating in that mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> All that olive oil will run straight though you
> 
> Some eating in that mate


I think the 300g oats will run right through me lol

Not looking bloated at all


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I think the 300g oats will run right through me lol
> 
> Not looking bloated at all


Haha true that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Carbs 721
> 
> Fats 322
> 
> Protein 302


Fack!! Loads of fats lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fack!! Loads of fats lol


Yeah bwoy lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't see you had started this one, I'm in mate, bring in the gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Didn't see you had started this one, I'm in mate, bring in the gains


Yeah mate. Started on Thursday.

Hopefully bring on the gains


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Started on Thursday.
> 
> Hopefully bring on the gains


If I'm reading on my phone I mainly look at topics I've already commented in, that's how I missed it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Finito


What is this German item I see from Lidl?

EDIT: Just googled, found oats.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Carbs 721
> 
> Fats 322
> 
> Protein 302


Your diet is my fetish :crying:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Love your style duderoid you gonna be making all kindsa gainzzzzzzzz!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Love your style duderoid you gonna be making all kindsa gainzzzzzzzz!


Fvcking hope so lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Carbs 721
> 
> Fats 322
> 
> Protein 302


Even with your ridiculous metabolism, surely YOU can't even keep that up without looking like sh!t after a while, right?!?!

Thats some serious amount of fat lol!

Im just jealous!

Certainly interesting to see how your body responds to all that while assisted, as you were homie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Y'all

Slept on the sofa last night cos it's too fvcking hot upstairs. Slept ok but woke up fvcking starving lol.

Let the No Hunger Games begin haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Even with your ridiculous metabolism, surely YOU can't even keep that up without looking like sh!t after a while, right?!?!
> 
> Thats some serious amount of fat lol!
> 
> ...


I won't be eating that much everyday mate but won't be going under 4500 calories.

On tren I reckon I could keep it up and still look ok but not so sure now lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...I was having a quick browse before gym, didn't really think anyone would be up at this time on a Sunday. I just had a fat filled oat and blueberry/banana smoothie, a mahoosive coffee and heading out for a major leg session in about 15 mins.

Good morning to you and enjoy your day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Morning...I was having a quick browse before gym, didn't really think anyone would be up at this time on a Sunday. I just had a fat filled oat and blueberry/banana smoothie, a mahoosive coffee and heading out for a major leg session in about 15 mins.
> 
> Good morning to you and enjoy your day.


I'm always up early lol can't sleep in.

Sounds nice that.

Have a good one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> If you have abs tomorrow I'll come and kill you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I won't be eating that much everyday mate but won't be going under 4500 calories.
> 
> On tren I reckon I could keep it up and still look ok but not so sure now lol


Good lol

Way too many fats, you would look a mess if you did that day in day out even with tren


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


I'm on my way with the axe :whistling:

What did you weigh this morning after that lot yesterday then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good lol
> 
> Way too many fats, you would look a mess if you did that day in day out even with tren


Don't worry mate I keep a check on how I'm looking etc. If I start looking a mess I'll reign it in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'm on my way with the axe :whistling:
> 
> What did you weigh this morning after that lot yesterday then?


Weighed myself out of curiosity and was 14stone 8lbs lol. Up 2lbs


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hope so lol


two months you'll be wearing muscle tops morning , day and night whatever the occasion....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> two months you'll be wearing muscle tops morning , day and night whatever the occasion....


Lol yeah buddy


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol yeah buddy


I'm working on getting BF down to 8% then test , npp Cycle is on the cards...started a keto diet last few weeks and it's dropping off!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm working on getting BF down to 8% then test , npp Cycle is on the cards...started a keto diet last few weeks and it's dropping off!


What bf are you at roughly now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

4880 cals done today. Feel bigger and fuller and look it too.

Proper excited for this bulk. I'm bulking until NYE and then cutting with tren


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Plenty of time for bulking mate, I bet you will get a real good size in that time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Plenty of time for bulking mate, I bet you will get a real good size in that time


I'm hoping so mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 4880 cals done today. Feel bigger and fuller and look it too.
> 
> Proper excited for this bulk. I'm bulking until NYE and then cutting with tren


One helluva bulk!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 4880 cals done today. Feel bigger and fuller and look it too.
> 
> Proper excited for this bulk. I'm bulking until NYE and then cutting with tren


See this article earlier, bit long but a good read, should give you/me/us some motivation to keep bulking! Basically, eat big to get big.

*
****LONG POST ALERT*****



> Extreme Eating for Mass
> 
> By Jason Mueller
> 
> ...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 4880 cals done today. Feel bigger and fuller and look it too.
> 
> Proper excited for this bulk. I'm bulking until NYE and then cutting with tren


I'm struggling to get 4000 in ffs lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sharpy76 said:


> See this article earlier, bit long but a good read, should give you/me/us some motivation to keep bulking! Basically, eat big to get big.
> 
> *
> ****LONG POST ALERT*****


BRILL read that


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> I'm struggling to get 4000 in ffs lol


I generally hit 3500-4000cal, Home made weight gainer is my saviour


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Good read @Sharpy76

@FelonE that's a decent effort with 7100 calories! I wouldn't be able to move after that. I have a sh!t appetite for a former fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> See this article earlier, bit long but a good read, should give you/me/us some motivation to keep bulking! Basically, eat big to get big.
> 
> *
> ****LONG POST ALERT*****


Probably the best article I've read on what it takes to get big.

The reason I couldn't seem to grow was because I was trying to stay lean, scuppering my gains.

Great job mate gonna rep you when I get on the pc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> I'm struggling to get 4000 in ffs lol


Shakes and oats are a great help


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Good read @Sharpy76
> 
> @FelonE that's a decent effort with 7100 calories! I wouldn't be able to move after that. I have a sh!t appetite for a former fatty


I'm not naturally a big eater mate. It's an effort to eat a lot of cals for me but I do grow when I do.

Used to believe all this 'hardgainer' crap but the truth was I wasn't eating enough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 5

Starting Weight 14stone 7

Current Weight 14stone 9

2nd lot of jabs done. Hot water bottle on em cos had a bit of quad pip for a few days, don't normally get it but it was hot and I was sweaty so not the best technique tbh.

Can't wait to hit the gym today for upper body and put all these calories to work


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> See this article earlier, bit long but a good read, should give you/me/us some motivation to keep bulking! Basically, eat big to get big.
> 
> *
> ****LONG POST ALERT*****


That was a great read, only problem is it's making me think I should stay on lol. I think if I cruised through the summer and went back on over winter/Christmas then but give myself a good few months I could add on the size and be nice and lean for next summer. I'm floating around 14.4 ATm but ideally would like to be 15st and lean. If I come off I'm gonna go back to where I started and next summer will probably be where I'm at now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That was a great read, only problem is it's making me think I should stay on lol. I think if I cruised through the summer and went back on over winter/Christmas then but give myself a good few months I could add on the size and be nice and lean for next summer. I'm floating around 14.4 ATm but ideally would like to be 15st and lean. If I come off I'm gonna go back to where I started and next summer will probably be where I'm at now


Do you b&c?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good read @Sharpy76

Right, double sausage and egg mcmuffin shortly


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Do you b&c?


Only done my first cycle last year, came off July and by Christmas was virtually back to where I started.

Been in since 1st jam. Plan was to stay on until end of this cycle. Done 8 week on 6 week cruise now on for 12-13 weeks and supposed to come of in 3 weeks but am thinking about staying on. Only thing is if I go stay on when will I come off that's what worries me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Only done my first cycle last year, came off July and by Christmas was virtually back to where I started.
> 
> Been in since 1st jam. Plan was to stay on until end of this cycle. Done 8 week on 6 week cruise now on for 12-13 weeks and supposed to come of in 3 weeks but am thinking about staying on. Only thing is if I go stay on when will I come off that's what worries me


I was worried about losing gains/condition on my cruise but kept it all nicely, even eating crap.

I'm never coming off

Pretty sure if I cycled I'd be going round in circles


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Following on from the article @Sharpy76 put up.

I think too much emphasis is put on drugs and not enough on eating enough food for some people.

If I ate what I naturally feel like eating I'd still be 10stone and it can be hard to get lots of calories in but with a bit of junk and calorie dense food it's fairly easy.

I've been so worried about staying lean that I'll never get to the size I want. The last few weeks of eating over 4000 cals and I'm up 9lbs and still don't look a mess.

I won't be doing little 2 or 3 month bulks anymore,I'll be doing long bulks with short hard cuts in future


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Only done my first cycle last year, came off July and by Christmas was virtually back to where I started.
> 
> Been in since 1st jam. Plan was to stay on until end of this cycle. Done 8 week on 6 week cruise now on for 12-13 weeks and supposed to come of in 3 weeks but am thinking about staying on. Only thing is if I go stay on when will I come off that's what worries me


It's a welcome break coming off mate, wouldn't worry about it.



FelonE said:


> Following on from the article @Sharpy76 put up.
> 
> I think too much emphasis is put on drugs and not enough on eating enough food for some people.
> 
> ...


At the moment I don't care what I look like, so long as I fill a Tee I'm happy  I know I can get lean, so I'll just keep eating lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's a welcome break coming off mate, wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> At the moment I don't care what I look like, so long as I fill a Tee I'm happy  I know I can get lean, so I'll just keep eating lol


I mean off off. The plan was to stay on until mid July and come off until jan next year, now I'm thinking about cruising but will be in the same situation next summer so when will I come off that's what I'm worried about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's a welcome break coming off mate, wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> At the moment I don't care what I look like, so long as I fill a Tee I'm happy  I know I can get lean, so I'll just keep eating lol


Exactly mate. If you can nail a cut properly you don't need to be worried about gaining a bit of fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I mean off off. The plan was to stay on until mid July and come off until jan next year, now I'm thinking about cruising but will be in the same situation next summer so when will I come off that's what I'm worried about


Why would you come off after such a heavy cycle? Going from test, mast, Tren and Winny to nolva and clomid..... Not even the best body builder in the world will keep hold of the gains.

You need to cruise and then decide to come off or go back on.

If you go to pct you will go on a massive downer from being sky high and "happy" to feeling crap.

Only do pct if you plan to stay off.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Why would you come off after such a heavy cycle? Going from test, mast, Tren and Winny to nolva and clomid..... Not even the best body builder in the world will keep hold of the gains.
> 
> You need to cruise and then decide to come off or go back on.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Why would you come off after such a heavy cycle? Going from test, mast, Tren and Winny to nolva and clomid..... Not even the best body builder in the world will keep hold of the gains.
> 
> You need to cruise and then decide to come off or go back on.
> 
> ...


Because if I stay on I don't know how and when I'll come off, that's what worries me. I will eventually want to and if I've been on for a couple of years I might have fvcked myself for good.

If I do come off i won't be going back on until November/December maybe even jan. it's a hard decision mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Sharpy76 @FelonE

Great article Sharpy, I do agree with some things but then I also disagree, if you speak to some of the old school bodybuilder such as Brendan O'Malley (hes mentioned in pumping iron and trained with Arnie) the bodybuilders of that Era were always fairly lean.

I spent a good half hour speaking to O'Malley at his gym in warrington and one of the first things i asked was how much did his weight fluctuate between being on stage and off season, he said around 10lbs. He stayed lean all year round but still managed to grow!

Unless you want to be mass monster / freak of nature then i don't actually think eating 7000cals a day is actually good to put your body through, these modern day boydbuilders who are eating 7000cals a day are also using large amount of HGH and Insulin which transformed the bodybuilders from the 80s to the 90s didnt they.

Not saying anybody is wrong but thats just my thoughts! I do agree that nutrition is more important than any drugs or training!

For me i think on my next bulk I will be trying to eat around 250 / 300g of protein and then eating 4200/4500 cals a day...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @Sharpy76 @FelonE
> 
> Great article Sharpy, I do agree with some things but then I also disagree, if you speak to some of the old school bodybuilder such as Brendan O'Malley (hes mentioned in pumping iron and trained with Arnie) the bodybuilders of that Era were always fairly lean.
> 
> ...


Suppose it depends what you want. I want to be massive so need to eat accordingly


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Suppose it depends what you want. I want to be massive so need to eat accordingly


Horses for courses mate, at this stage i personally dont want to be much bigger than say 14 1/2 st lean, at 5ft 8/9 i think you can look pretty good at that weight.

I thought you had said you wanted to be 15 st lean previously? Or do you actually want to look like a Mr O? :lol: For me personallly i think the Mr O's of today look fecking freakish and not normal, if i was to have anybodys physique i would want the Arnie / Frank Zane physique!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

My cut this year has made me realise, I've not progressed one little bit from last year!

But, I was natty for 9mths, hardly ate, training was meh so I can't really complain.

However, I'll be having my jab of this cycle next week before I go on hols, then I'll be cruising for a while and adjusting diet accordingly, then I'll be going for a good bulk blast and nail everything!!! In fact I'll be bulking till next year so probably be a good 7/8mths?!?!

My goal is to bring legs up and be at least 15st at my leanest when I finish my cut next year. So that'll be 9lbs of muscle in that time, optimistic? Probably, but that's what I'm aiming for.

Eventually wanna be 17st ripped, at my height that'll be about right IMO, but that's long term lol

GAIN TRAIN, CHOO CHOO


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> My cut this year has made me realise, I've not progressed one little bit from last year!
> 
> But, I was natty for 9mths, hardly ate, training was meh so I can't really complain.
> 
> ...


How tall are you mate? 17st lean at any height is big :lol: I personally wouldnt want to be much bigger than you are now, I want to focus on my career and make money :thumb: My Image at work is also important and i need to be approachable, i dont want to be an 18st monster at 5ft 8 so no one wants to come near me :lol:

I also think having Arms like yours makes you look fecking huge anyway.... I dont think I have ever seen your legs? What they like?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> My cut this year has made me realise, I've not progressed one little bit from last year!
> 
> But, I was natty for 9mths, hardly ate, training was meh so I can't really complain.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat mate. Finished last years cycle at 14.3 and was pretty lean (for me anyway) ATM on this cycle I'm 14.6-14.6 but not as lean(not far off though). I'm a lot stronger than last year but if I come off I'm gonna go back to where I started and come next summer will be about the same again.

Id like to reach 15st lean but to do that I feel I need to stay on. Only problem is once I get there I know I'll want more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Because if I stay on I don't know how and when I'll come off, that's what worries me. I will eventually want to and if I've been on for a couple of years I might have fvcked myself for good.
> 
> If I do come off i won't be going back on until November/December maybe even jan. it's a hard decision mate


Cruise for 8-10 weeks and come off then mate.

I get your point and the worry of being on too long, then again you can't worry about this when we happily risk infection week in week out from oil mixed in someone's kitchen.....

Biggest problem with gear use is UKM - fact.

You come off, you log on and it's gear this and gear that. So what do you do.... Plan a cycle.

Catch 22 mate. All or nothing 

IF and its a big IF you come off, you need to step back from this place. Honestly it's the route of the problem.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Cruise for 8-10 weeks and come off then mate.
> 
> I get your point and the worry of being on too long, then again you can't worry about this when we happily risk infection week in week out from oil mixed in someone's kitchen.....
> 
> ...


Paha that is so true, i was very anti AAS until i joined this place :lol: In hindsight coming to the end of the my first cycle I probably did jump on too quickly but ive made good gains and ill look leaner at the end so what more can i want :thumb: You drug abusing ****ers :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Paha that is so true, i was very anti AAS until i joined this place :lol: In hindsight coming to the end of the my first cycle I probably did jump on too quickly but ive made good gains and ill look leaner at the end so what more can i want :thumb: You drug abusing ****ers :lol:


Same here I'd never even considered but also I was completely unrealistic about what could be achieved without it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Horses for courses mate, at this stage i personally dont want to be much bigger than say 14 1/2 st lean, at 5ft 8/9 i think you can look pretty good at that weight.
> 
> I thought you had said you wanted to be 15 st lean previously? Or do you actually want to look like a Mr O? :lol: For me personallly i think the Mr O's of today look fecking freakish and not normal, if i was to have anybodys physique i would want the Arnie / Frank Zane physique!


15 stone lean was my next goal,not my final goal lol. Don't wanna be Mr O size but do want to be a big lean cvnt. Think Simeon 'natty'Panda


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Cruise for 8-10 weeks and come off then mate.
> 
> I get your point and the worry of being on too long, then again you can't worry about this when we happily risk infection week in week out from oil mixed in someone's kitchen.....
> 
> ...


Completely agree


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 15 stone lean was my next goal,not my final goal lol. Don't wanna be Mr O size but do want to be a big lean cvnt. Think Simeon 'natty'Panda


Ah okay mate, Simeon definetley isnt Natty but i still believe he has awesome genetics!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Same here I'd never even considered but also I was completely unrealistic about what could be achieved without it


A lot of natties are unrealistic about what they can achieve,mainly because of all these fake natties probably


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Ah okay mate, Simeon definetley isnt Natty but i still believe he has awesome genetics!


He is,he said he is

Not srs lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Cruise for 8-10 weeks and come off then mate.
> 
> I get your point and the worry of being on too long, then again you can't worry about this when we happily risk infection week in week out from oil mixed in someone's kitchen.....
> 
> ...


If I cruised for 8-10 weeks that'd be time to go back on not come off lol

And your right ukm is what's changed my outlook on gear. I'm a lot more knowledgeable now but that isn't necessarily a good thing

I'd be happy with my physique if I didn't see all you cvnts daily haha

What's your plan for the future? Do you plan on coming off completely for a while or on for the rest of your training days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> My cut this year has made me realise, I've not progressed one little bit from last year!
> 
> But, I was natty for 9mths, hardly ate, training was meh so I can't really complain.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we're on the same (train) track mate. If I wanted to p1ss about and gain 2lb a year I'd of stayed natty lol

One way ticket to gainsville please conductor


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> He is,he said he is
> 
> Not srs lol


The scandle!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Body Day 1 Done

Db flat bench

Db incline

Db flyes

Pullups

Pulldowns

Seated rows

Db shoulder press

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

Had loads of energy and had sweat dripping off my chin lol. Loved it

Have always stood out a bit it being a leisure ctre but standing out a lot more now haha good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> The scandle!!


I know mate,couldn't believe it myself at first :whistling:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Just checking in after a fcuking wonky weekend off not much food and a lot of pills. Bye bye gains but good for a cut I guess? :lol:

Good effort with the 7k+ cals & good article from Sharpy. The talk about staying on/coming off is a tough one. I'd love to stay on, i've probably B&C'ed for about a year and i'm 21 in September. Not very good at my age considering fertility issues etc that people talk about. Want to look good but don't want to mess my chances of kids up down the line once i've finished uni. (which will be 3 years time, so what do I do about gear for 3 years? especially with fit bitchez at uni) :confused1:

Honestly can't imagine what it will feel like to come off & feel natty with sh1te gains and at 20 that is fcuking awful thinking tbh. UK-M introduced me to gear aswell so your lot are to blame really. :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> If I cruised for 8-10 weeks that'd be time to go back on not come off lol
> 
> And your right ukm is what's changed my outlook on gear. I'm a lot more knowledgeable now but that isn't necessarily a good thing
> 
> ...


The cruise of 8-10 weeks is to break you into pct mate, will be easier to go from 150-200mg E10D into pct rather than a blast cycle 

Exactly, we look at men all day half naked and talk about injecting ourselves - not normal is it. UKM has fùcked us all as we've gained more knowledge in the possibilities.

My plan, B&C until I either stop training or until it effects my health I HAVE to stop training. I'll train assisted as long as I'm still enjoying it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> The cruise of 8-10 weeks is to break you into pct mate, will be easier to go from 150-200mg E10D into pct rather than a blast cycle
> 
> Exactly, we look at men all day half naked and talk about injecting ourselves - not normal is it. UKM has fùcked us all as we've gained more knowledge in the possibilities.
> 
> My plan, B&C until I either stop training or until it effects my health I HAVE to stop training. I'll train assisted as long as I'm still enjoying it


I get what your saying about the 8-10 week low test dose but after being in that for 8-10 weeks you really think I'll then come off. Like fvck would I. It's either come off, pct and struggle for a bit after this cycle (3 weeks +holiday so 5 weeks til pct) or stay on until at least next summer (that way I can cruise through summer, bulk over winter and have a long stint of a cut for next summer ) unless another holiday was to come up then these plans could change.

Just worried that id feel the same agin next summer and won't come off at all.

Not that I'm gonna do it but would what you suggested be better then, as I'd be on longer even though at a low dose. Would it not make recovery harder? All I read is the longer your on the harder it'll be when coming off


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Great article that sharpy, it does make you think really.

It's a bit of a tough one I think, it's a bit like would you rather do a lean bulk and look leanish all year round, but only add a small bit of muscle, or look fat for 10 months of the year but look good for a few weeks in the year after you cut down and gained quite a bit of muscle.

But I agree about eat big to get big, but guess you just have to accept that fat will come your way, but in the long run it will help get you the physique you want.

PS - sharpy I know you said you think you look same now as you did last year, but judging by some of pictures you posted lately, you look bigger and more vascular than before imo. So your doing something right!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I get what your saying about the 8-10 week low test dose but after being in that for 8-10 weeks you really think I'll then come off. Like fvck would I. It's either come off, pct and struggle for a bit after this cycle (3 weeks +holiday so 5 weeks til pct) or stay on until at least next summer (that way I can cruise through summer, bulk over winter and have a long stint of a cut for next summer ) unless another holiday was to come up then these plans could change.
> 
> Just worried that id feel the same agin next summer and won't come off at all.
> 
> Not that I'm gonna do it but would what you suggested be better then, as I'd be on longer even though at a low dose. Would it not make recovery harder? All I read is the longer your on the harder it'll be when coming off


I think any decision you make will be hard mate, stay on, cruise, come off either way we can all happily say at some point you'll see someone bigger and leaner than you..... Then BOOM! You drop a message to your source 

Seriously though, it's tough. I've been there, after my first cycle I just stopped, stopped lifting for 6 months too. Logged off here in that time too.

Logged back on, saw people making ALL KIND OF GAINZ!! Then I was back in business


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not fvcking hungry at all but about to force my dinner down


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not fvcking hungry at all but about to force my dinner down


Ain't got time for a sh!t appetite on the gain train mate!

Probably explains why all the oats and milk in your diet. Easy to get down and you can make them calorific by adding EVOO or PB.

You gotta do what you gotta do mate, get it in ya!!!!

Where I've been cutting, I'm absolutely ravenous! Appetite is sky high but I'm expecting that to drop off when I'm back of hols lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> How tall are you mate? 17st lean at any height is big :lol: I personally wouldnt want to be much bigger than you are now, I want to focus on my career and make money :thumb: My Image at work is also important and i need to be approachable, i dont want to be an 18st monster at 5ft 8 so no one wants to come near me :lol:
> 
> I also think having Arms like yours makes you look fecking huge anyway.... I dont think I have ever seen your legs? What they like?


I was measured when I had pre op for hernia in Jan, I was 6ft 2 in heels (air max 90's) so I I'd imagine I'm about 6ft.

I'd like to bring chest up too along with legs. Let's are proper sh!t mate, but tbh, I get so fvcked off when they don't respond how I want them too that I tend to slack off. I know I know....

Anyway, rare leg shot, you won't find many of these from me:lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> I was measured when I had pre op for hernia in Jan, I was 6ft 2 in heels (air max 90's) so I I'd imagine I'm about 6ft.
> 
> I'd like to bring chest up too along with legs. Let's are proper sh!t mate, but tbh, I get so fvcked off when they don't respond how I want them too that I tend to slack off. I know I know....
> 
> Anyway, rare leg shot, you won't find many of these from me:lol:


Don't look to bad to me mate... I don't like wide legs (Mine are going that way  ) I prefer more defined legs! I cant get any definition :lol: Hopefully arrive on this cut! PS - you big chav in your addidas tracksuit :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Ain't got time for a sh!t appetite on the gain train mate!
> 
> Probably explains why all the oats and milk in your diet. Easy to get down and you can make them calorific by adding EVOO or PB.
> 
> ...


Ate it lol just kept thinking of the gains and powered through lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I was measured when I had pre op for hernia in Jan, I was 6ft 2 in heels (air max 90's) so I I'd imagine I'm about 6ft.
> 
> I'd like to bring chest up too along with legs. Let's are proper sh!t mate, but tbh, I get so fvcked off when they don't respond how I want them too that I tend to slack off. I know I know....
> 
> Anyway, rare leg shot, you won't find many of these from me


Decent legs mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I was measured when I had pre op for hernia in Jan, I was 6ft 2 in heels (air max 90's) so I I'd imagine I'm about 6ft.
> 
> I'd like to bring chest up too along with legs. Let's are proper sh!t mate, but tbh, I get so fvcked off when they don't respond how I want them too that I tend to slack off. I know I know....
> 
> Anyway, rare leg shot, you won't find many of these from me:lol:


I'd be over the moon if I had a set of wheels like that. Fvck knows how we weigh the same and are roughly the same height. You dwarf me, make me feel like a little boy when I compare myself to you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today was the same as yesterdays cals 4880

Gonna smash through my 15stone goal I reckon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Might end up as a meme if I'm not careful lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sharpy76 said:


> I was measured when I had pre op for hernia in Jan, I was 6ft 2 in heels (air max 90's) so I I'd imagine I'm about 6ft.
> 
> I'd like to bring chest up too along with legs. Let's are proper sh!t mate, but tbh, I get so fvcked off when they don't respond how I want them too that I tend to slack off. I know I know....
> 
> Anyway, rare leg shot, you won't find many of these from me:lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Might end up as a meme if I'm not careful lol


How's the beef doin... very interested to see what you gain on this as I want to run it myself!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> How's the beef doin... very interested to see what you gain on this as I want to run it myself!


My beef is fine lol cheeky


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My beef is fine lol cheeky


Nice to hear beefcake...what labs /brands you using? Ive been looking at some English sustenon that comes in vials of six, it looks ok? Think its organon.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Nice to hear beefcake...what labs /brands you using? Ive been looking at some English sustenon that comes in vials of six, it looks ok? Think its organon.


Using Neuro Pharma Sus and NPP mate


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Using Neuro Pharma Sus and NPP mate


Oh ok ...you like em? /kicked in yet...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh ok ...you like em? /kicked in yet...


Only started last Thursday mate so bit early but I'm up 2lbs and had a great session on upper body today


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Only started last Thursday mate so bit early but I'm up 2lbs and had a great session on upper body today


That'll best the test creeping in ... After the last test I ran (first) cycle I have never felt better in my life even though im off now pct done n all, it feels like my mood and well being has been enhanced permanently? ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> That'll best the test creeping in ... After the last test I ran (first) cycle I have never felt better in my life even though im off now pct done n all, it feels like my mood and well being has been enhanced permanently? ?


Good isn't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Good isn't it


Yeah mate! Give it three months and ill run that sust deca cycle making all kindsa gainzzzz all kinds!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah mate! Give it three months and ill run that sust deca cycle making all kindsa gainzzzz all kinds!!


All bout dem gainz brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Didn't sleep great cos it was fvcking warm last night.

No pip today so that's a bonus

Just had 6 Weetabix, will smash in some custard creams soon and hit the gym to destroy legs and arms.

Have a good day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Didn't sleep great cos it was fvcking warm last night.
> 
> ...


You switched from upper/lower I take it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You switched from upper/lower I take it?


Still the same I've just moved arms to leg day because there was a lot of exercises on upper day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So that's 200g custard creams done(1000 cals) breakfast of champions lol.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

You must have a serious sweet tooth I couldn't eat custard creams for breakfast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You must have a serious sweet tooth I couldn't eat custard creams for breakfast


Had Weetabix for breakfast mate. Biscuits pre-workout ftw


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Tub of Arla, with one scoop of jammie biscuit whey and 20g granola for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I just smashed down a bagel and can of monster for breakfasst


Good stuff lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Tub of Arla, with one scoop of jammie biscuit whey and 20g granola for me


What's Arla mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

Well Friday I tried 130kg squat and got 3 reps,today got 4 reps,very happy.

310kg on legpress,full rom for 4 sets of about 5

Was so fvcking hot in the gym I was dripping sweat everywhere after my 2 squat warm up sets lol

Felt great and strong.

So basically my squat is up 10kg in a week lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's Arla mate?


It'll either be skyr or protein pots I think mate - protein pots are quark! There fecking good tho:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> It'll either be skyr or protein pots I think mate - protein pots are quark! There fecking good tho:thumb:


Sounds rank lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bacon n eggs for me and still loosing fat !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Bacon n eggs for me and still loosing fat !


Easy mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The Arla Skyr yogurt is great, 50g protein per tub. £1  I throw 25-50g whey in too so like 75g+ protein


Might have to check it out then :thumbup1:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So that's 200g custard creams done(1000 cals) breakfast of champions lol.


lol, Arnie has Dbol, FelonE has custard creams.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> lol, Arnie has Dbol, FelonE has custard creams.


Got me a pb lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sounds rank lol


It's not lol, the protein pots are mint for sweet craving with low carbs!

The skyr is very thick, a bit to thick for my liking!


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's Arla mate?


That Arla (Skyr)yoghurt the one I reckon Tommybananas has shares in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> It's not lol, the protein pots are mint for sweet craving with low carbs!
> 
> The skyr is very thick, a bit to thick for my liking!


Low carbs?

I'm out


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@FelonE seen kali muscles hyphy cake? 10,000 calories:lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I might have to join in this biscuit eating gain train getting sick of eating eggs n sh1t

Also how the fck is sharpy pretty much my height an about the same weight!!? Madness cvnts arm is size of all of me lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> @FelonE seen kali muscles hyphy cake? 10,000 calories:lol:


Gains for days bruv


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yesterday was 205lbs


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Biscuits are my downfall.

Ate 9 bourbons with my tea at 11pm last night completely obliterating that day's deficit on this cut.

FML.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Biscuits are my downfall.
> 
> Ate 9 bourbons with my tea at 11pm last night completely obliterating that day's deficit on this cut.
> 
> FML.


That's why I work them in to my calorie allowance. I'll only crave them otherwise.

If I allow them then I get to eat biscuits and stay in a deficit.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fvck now I want some Nice biscuits, tescos here i come!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Fvck now I want some Nice biscuits, tescos here i come!


How do they taste?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> How do they taste?


Nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Bit of a coconut taste but my fave dunking biscuit lol


You were supposed to say nice lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You were supposed to say nice lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


>


Sigh


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BrahmaBull said:


> Bit of a coconut taste but my fave dunking biscuit lol


Ffs! How did you miss that?

Amatures :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ffs! How did you miss that?
> 
> Amatures


Look back I didn't lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BrahmaBull said:


> Look back I didn't lol


To late Paul quoted ya


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ffs! How did you miss that?
> 
> Amatures


Set him up a treat

You'd of got it mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> To late Paul quoted ya


Clearly a fake quote, can't trust these felones buddy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Nice


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Clearly a fake quote, can't trust these felones buddy


I know.

You'll be accusing me of calling you fat next lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Set him up a treat
> 
> You'd of got it mate


Tag team champs mate


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gains for days bruv


Crush a pack of oreos up whack in a can of Coca Cola cherry and put it in the microwave for 4 minutes and smother in peanut butter lmao


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yesterday was 205lbs


Looking gay

Got any measurements?

Apart from ya d1ck lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking gay
> 
> Got any measurements?
> 
> Apart from ya d1ck lol


Yeah XXL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have done 5100 cals in today


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Have done 5100 cals in today


Fat tw*t :thumb:

I fancy NPP for my next cycle I think... (Shouldnt be thinking about my next cycle yet :lol: eh ohhh)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Fat tw*t :thumb:
> 
> I fancy NPP for my next cycle I think... (Shouldnt be thinking about my next cycle yet  eh ohhh)


Always thinking about the next one lol

My one week weigh in tomorrow

How much do you reckon I've gained in a week?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Always thinking about the next one lol
> 
> My one week weigh in tomorrow
> 
> How much do you reckon I've gained in a week?


4/5 lbs i would say mate... Still looking lean but a lot fuller IMO.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> The Arla Skyr yogurt is great, 50g protein per tub. £1  I throw 25-50g whey in too so like 75g+ protein


My local Tesco has upped them to £1.89 now! Shocking. Although they currently have an offer on for 2 for £2, doubt that will last though :no:.



FelonE said:


> Always thinking about the next one lol
> 
> My one week weigh in tomorrow
> 
> How much do you reckon I've gained in a week?


I shall guess 4 pounds.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> 4/5 lbs i would say mate... Still looking lean but a lot fuller IMO.


Gotta be a good few lbs I reckon, definitely filled right out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Fat boy.
> 
> loljk
> 
> Looking great meight.


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> My local Tesco has upped them to £1.89 now! Shocking. Although they currently have an offer on for 2 for £2, doubt that will last though :no:.
> 
> I shall guess 4 pounds.


I think you might be right


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I think you might be right


What do I win if I'm right mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> What do I win if I'm right mate?


Packet of biscuits of your choice


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Packet of biscuits of your choice


I wish I didn't guess now cos I wont be able to sleep with the anticipation and all.

It was a tough choice because these opportunities don't come about all that often, however I've selected my potential packet of biscuits and I'm fairly confident I've made the right choice:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I wish I didn't guess now cos I wont be able to sleep with the anticipation and all.
> 
> It was a tough choice because these opportunities don't come about all that often, however I've selected my potential packet of biscuits and I'm fairly confident I've made the right choice:


Tempted to see how much I am now full up lol

Mm I see you took your time with that particular choice of biscuit. Very good.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Delts coming along in those latest pics fella knee :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Delts coming along in those latest pics fella knee :thumbup1:


I always look a lot smaller in the pics I take at home lol cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

1 Week Weigh In

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs

Current Weight 14stone 8lbs

So after a week of no less than 4500 cals I'm up 1lb ffs

Don't understand it tbh, I look and feel quite a bit bigger and thought I'd be up a few lbs at least.

Time to up my food game obviously.

Upper cals to 5500

And some people think I don't have to eat much to gain,yeah ok


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> 1 Week Weigh In
> 
> ...


Annoying this weight gain stuff ain't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Annoying this weight gain stuff ain't it


Definitely mate. People say they wish they had a fast metabolism like me and can eat what they want but to gain it's a fvcking nightmare.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> 1 Week Weigh In
> 
> ...


Better go get another pack of biscuits and up those cals further  :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Better go get another pack of biscuits and up those cals further  :lol:


Silly innit lol

I thought I'd of gained more than that in water,gonna start drinking EVOO out the bottle haha


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Silly innit lol
> 
> I thought I'd of gained more than that in water,gonna start drinking EVOO out the bottle haha


Sounds like a nightmare and blessing at the same time :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Sounds like a nightmare and blessing at the same time


More of a nightmare tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thisis what I look like 1 week in after consistently getting over 4500 for the past 3 weeks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe you need to include Ben & Jerrys in your diet like Rich Piana


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Definitely mate. People say they wish they had a fast metabolism like me and can eat what they want but to gain it's a fvcking nightmare.


Agreed mate. I've always had people say to me "wish I was always lean" ...... Don't lie lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Maybe you need to include Ben & Jerrys in your diet like Rich Piana


Gonna have to do something mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I reckon your metabolisms broken mate.

You need to restrict all movement, try to lie still all day and get the mrs to spoon feed you all your meals. If she could push you down to the gym in a wheelchair that would be ideal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat here installing music software......got distracted by porn........burnt off more calories ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I reckon your metabolises broken mate.
> 
> You need to restrict all movement, try to lie still all day and get the mrs to spoon feed you all your meals. If she could push you down to the gym in a wheelchair that would be ideal.


Starting to think I've got an overactive thyroid or something


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So from today I'll be upping my oats and pasta intake

Cals 5619

Carbs 653 Fat 201 Protein 277


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

That is seriously weird :lol: it's not good trying to bulk having to eat that amount, even if you don't look bloated in sure you will start to feel it!

I think you should just realise you'll be a skinny cvnt all your life :whistling: ;D


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> That is seriously weird :lol: it's not good trying to bulk having to eat that amount, even if you don't look bloated in sure you will start to feel it!
> 
> I think you should just realise you'll be a skinny cvnt all your life :whistling: ;D


Fvcked up innit.

I do feel fat and bloated most of the time,dunno what else to do but eat more tbh. Don't wanna be skinny cvnt anymore lol


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Silly innit lol
> 
> I thought I'd of gained more than that in water,gonna start drinking EVOO out the bottle haha


Fuk evoo mate! get the double cream in ya!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> Fuk evoo mate! get the double cream in ya!


Ever since I cut and got leanish I've been able to eat whatever I want and not get fat,on the downside I can't seem to gain either.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Ever since I cut and got leanish I've been able to eat whatever I want and not get fat,on the downside I can't seem to gain either.


Heaven for me! ha

love eating, im on 1900 cals a day at the min trying to cut. not good


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Feel your pain m9-1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> Heaven for me! ha
> 
> love eating, im on 1900 cals a day at the min trying to cut. not good


Cutting is a breeze for me,quick few weeks on 2000 cals and I'm done.

It sounds like heaven mate but having to eat and feel bloated and sh1t is different from doing it by choice. It soon gets tedious believe me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Feel your pain m9-1


Fvcking hard work mate


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cutting is a breeze for me,quick few weeks on 2000 cals and I'm done.
> 
> It sounds like heaven mate but having to eat and feel bloated and sh1t is different from doing it by choice. It soon gets tedious believe me.


Fair one. grass always greener and all that!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> Fair one. grass always greener and all that!


I thought it was great when I was maintaining,eating all sorts of crap,not tracking fvck all lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have done 2460 cals so far


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Have done 2460 cals so far


And heres me on my poverty 500 calorie breakfast. Making the hours go past and prolonging meals as long as I can, fuk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> And heres me on my poverty 500 calorie breakfast. Making the hours go past and prolonging meals as long as I can, fuk.


I feel ya pain mate lol. I'm having to forcefeed,it's a pain


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

It's all the constant pooing that does my head in on a weight gain. If anyone sees an offer on sudocrem do let me know cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> It's all the constant pooing that does my head in on a weight gain. If anyone sees an offer on sudocrem do let me know cheers


Lol I've had 2 so far


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> It's all the constant pooing that does my head in on a weight gain. If anyone sees an offer on sudocrem do let me know cheers


I normally use the sudo for the chaffing with my quads. go through a whole tub when that happens pain in the ass.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> I normally use the sudo for the chaffing with my quads. go through a whole tub when that happens pain in the ass.


I use Vaseline


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Came in when I see Vaseline on timeline,disappointed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Came in when I see Vaseline on timeline,disappointed


Just warming it up on the radiator


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Done 3400 cals now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

150g oats with my shake poured over. Easier than trying to get the oats out the bottom of the shaker.

Put it on the floor for 2secs while I put a film on and Jiinx is fvcking eating it......She's already got more muscle than me,gain blocker


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> 1 Week Weigh In
> 
> ...


I'm gutted mate, wanted them biscuits. :thumbdown:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm gutted mate, wanted them biscuits.


I would of got you them too

Upped my cals now so maybe next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

3rd lot of jabs done. Upper day 2,gonna fvcking destroy sh1t


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have a good one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:



> Have a good one


Cheers mate,you too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 150g oats with my shake poured over. Easier than trying to get the oats out the bottom of the shaker.
> 
> Put it on the floor for 2secs while I put a film on and Jiinx is fvcking eating it......She's already got more muscle than me,gain blocker


Jinx is on the gain train too lol

Buy instant oats mate. Myprotein do them, don't know who you use but would've thought the others do something similar. Think a 5kg bag is about £10 from memory. No lumps or anything just a smooth thicker shake


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

in , good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Jinx is on the gain train too lol
> 
> Buy instant oats mate. Myprotein do them, don't know who you use but would've thought the others do something similar. Think a 5kg bag is about £10 from memory. No lumps or anything just a smooth thicker shake


I like the whole experience of chewing my oats lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mlydon said:


> in , good luck mate :thumb:


Thanks mate,welcome aboard


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I like the whole experience of chewing my oats lol


You weirdo :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not even 8.30 am and I'm flying lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not even 8.30 am and I'm flying lol


Fatty  you putting me to shame with all dem cals you getting through and you still look good for it well done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Fatty  you putting me to shame with all dem cals you getting through and you still look good for it well done


Thanks mate.

I'm not enjoying it tbh,it's too hot(think I'm feeling the test now) to be constantly full up,can't stop sweating but if it's what I've gotta do then I'll do it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm not enjoying it tbh,it's too hot(think I'm feeling the test now) to be constantly full up,can't stop sweating but if it's what I've gotta do then I'll do it.


Heats killing me mate, fvck those on DNP or other madness


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

20 biscuits


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

hows the weight, strength & bodyfat coming on etc? You got any adex on hand?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Heats killing me mate, fvck those on DNP or other madness


Same mate. This is why I cut at winter,fvxk doing cardio in this heat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 20 biscuits


Didn't touch the sides lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not even 8.30 am and I'm flying lol


Fat fck lol im on about 1300 so far lol

Get to home bargins n get some higate flapjacks tasty as fuark an 500-600 kcals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> hows the weight, strength & bodyfat coming on etc? You got any adex on hand?


I'll weigh myself on Thursday mate. Strength is going up,no bf gained.

Yeah taking 0.5mg e3d atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Fat fck lol im on about 1300 so far lol
> 
> Get to home bargins n get some higate flapjacks tasty as fuark an 500-600 kcals


No home bargains down these ways mate

Mrs is back in Liverpool in a few weeks,said she'll send me some haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Didn't touch the sides lol


20 hob nobs would bring many many gainz!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll weigh myself on Thursday mate. Strength is going up,no bf gained.
> 
> Yeah taking 0.5mg e3d atm


Nice mate, why so little protein in that meal 1?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> Nice mate, why so little protein in that meal 1?


Didn't even check the macros tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 20 hob nobs would bring many many gainz!!


Now that'd be impressive lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Need to get chowing down some maryland chunky biscuits, 1000 cals in a pack and it's only 8 biscuits!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't even check the macros tbh


Oreos and milk are where it's at.

I can easily eat 2500 calories+ with a few pints of milk and two packs :lol:


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

I've just read through your blog and it's all constructive. At nearly 15 stone you're carrying some serious bodyfat/water and muscular wise you look very slight. I personally don't thing your diet is working, well I'll tell you it's not you're just going to end up with a little podgy belly lol.

I'm on prop 700mg and npp 500mg a week. Within the first week massive changes were noticeable and 5 weeks on I'm looking far superior to what I did, currently Sitting at about 98kg. I too am roughly 6ft

So the only thing I can suggest is that you don't train hard enough.

All I'm doing is trying to help not be a cvnt


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Oreos and milk are where it's at.
> 
> I can easily eat 2500 calories+ with a few pints of milk and two packs :lol:


If you already have a solid diet in place. Then the extra cals are fine. Relying on sugars as a form of carbs isn't going to help.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> If you already have a solid diet in place. Then the extra cals are fine.* Relying on sugars as a form of carbs isn't going to help.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Isn't going to help what?
> 
> ...


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Is this a genuine question?
> 
> Do you not understand complex and simple carbs?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Efficientstack said:


> Not fcuking this again :lol:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> Pls don't, not this sh1t again, @Jalex you fvck off and eat your oreos, @Efficientstack you fvck off and eat your oat cakes


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> Is this a genuine question?
> 
> Do you not understand complex and simple carbs?


I know what a complex and simple carb is, albeit the difference isn't even worth knowing in the real world, if you understand basic nutritional requirements.

You still did not answer my question...please tell me how eating one or the other will "not help me". Assuming I am eating 300g of carbohydrates worth of each (therefore exactly the same calories).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Efficientstack said:


>


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Efficientstack said:


> I've just read through your blog and it's all constructive. At nearly 15 stone you're carrying some serious bodyfat/water and muscular wise you look very slight. I personally don't thing your diet is working, well I'll tell you it's not you're just going to end up with a little podgy belly lol.
> 
> I'm on prop 700mg and npp 500mg a week. Within the first week massive changes were noticeable and 5 weeks on I'm looking far superior to what I did, currently Sitting at about 98kg. I too am roughly 6ft
> 
> ...


Get a pic up!

How do you do your prop? I mean injection frequency and mg.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> I've just read through your blog and it's all constructive. At nearly 15 stone you're carrying some serious bodyfat/water and muscular wise you look very slight. I personally don't thing your diet is working, well I'll tell you it's not you're just going to end up with a little podgy belly lol.
> 
> I'm on prop 700mg and npp 500mg a week. Within the first week massive changes were noticeable and 5 weeks on I'm looking far superior to what I did, currently Sitting at about 98kg. I too am roughly 6ft
> 
> ...


Shoots fired @FelonE?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> I've just read through your blog and it's all constructive. At nearly 15 stone you're carrying some serious bodyfat/water and muscular wise you look very slight. I personally don't thing your diet is working, well I'll tell you it's not you're just going to end up with a little podgy belly lol.
> 
> I'm on prop 700mg and npp 500mg a week. Within the first week massive changes were noticeable and 5 weeks on I'm looking far superior to what I did, currently Sitting at about 98kg. I too am roughly 6ft
> 
> ...


Oh, I missed this, lol.

You're critiquing @FelonE when you do not even understand basic nutrition. Let me guess, you restrict yourself to 20g sugars a day so you don't adversely affect your gains!!!!! Lmao, get the phuck out of here bro.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Efficientstack said:


> I've just read through your blog and it's all constructive. At nearly 15 stone you're carrying some serious bodyfat/water and muscular wise you look very slight. I personally don't thing your diet is working, well I'll tell you it's not you're just going to end up with a little podgy belly lol.
> 
> I'm on prop 700mg and npp 500mg a week. Within the first week massive changes were noticeable and 5 weeks on I'm looking far superior to what I did, currently Sitting at about 98kg. I too am roughly 6ft
> 
> ...


Post your diet and pics please otherwise this post is pointless to a degree


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jalex said:


> Oh, I missed this, lol.
> 
> You're critiquing @FelonE when you do not even understand basic nutrition. Let me guess, you restrict yourself to 20g sugars a day so you don't adversely affect your gains!!!!! Lmao, get the phuck out of here bro.


Insulin sensitivity


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm out at the mo.

First of all I don't have to justify anything with pictures.

Secondly I have no set diet as i understand what nutrition I need.

Sen - prop is daily at 1ml.

Jalex you're on idiot 'phuck' silly urban cretin. Lad Ive been here before under an old account that I had removed from 2008. So 20g of sugar carbs or 200 I still know my sh!t


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Insulin sensitivity


Irrelevant if total calories/macros/micros are the same in the long run (obviously there are extreme cases re people's insulin senstivity etc but we are talking norm here for obvious reasons).

The Science Of Nutrition: Is a Carb a Carb? Written By Menno Henselmans | SimplyShredded.com

Insulin Levels and Fat Loss | BodyRecomposition

https://evolvinghealth.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/is-it-time-to-stop-blaming-insulin-for-fat-storage/


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> I'm out at the mo.
> 
> First of all I don't have to justify anything with pictures.
> 
> ...


Lol dude, I'm far more intelligent that you (which we have determined by 3 of your posts). Don't discredit what you do not understand.

Personally attack me to hide your insecure and low IQ, it's entertaining.

*oh, p.s. you still didn't answer my question..*


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Efficientstack said:


> I've just read through your blog and it's all constructive. At nearly 15 stone you're carrying some serious bodyfat/water and muscular wise you look very slight. I personally don't thing your diet is working, well I'll tell you it's not you're just going to end up with a little podgy belly lol.
> 
> I'm on prop 700mg and npp 500mg a week. Within the first week massive changes were noticeable and 5 weeks on I'm looking far superior to what I did, currently Sitting at about 98kg. I too am roughly 6ft
> 
> ...


Sorry mate,did you say something?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I like the whole experience of chewing my oats lol


Little bit weird but each to there own lol. Think if you tried the instant oats you wouldn't go back

Ps. Can't believe the same fvcking argument is filling your log up again. Why do people care so much what others do ffs.

Bore off you bunch of cvnts and eat what you want no one cares


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

No muscle mass

Fat gains ftw

Lol ok


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Irrelevant if total calories/macros/micros are the same in the long run (obviously there are extreme cases re people's insulin senstivity etc but we are talking norm here for obvious reasons).
> 
> The Science Of Nutrition: Is a Carb a Carb? Written By Menno Henselmans | SimplyShredded.com
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting a web link tbf.

A nutrient might be the same in the long run but it's how and when your body needs it. Protein doesn't convert to fat so you can consume as much as you like to hit calories. It will convert to glycogen and this will result in a transfer to fats.

My my point being a 3000cal diet with sensible nutrition will build much more of an appealing body than a 8000cal sugary one.

The old old fashioned go by the mirror instead of scales. Weighing yourself daily is pointless. How much solid muscle are you going to build in a day or two? The change will just be water and sodium.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Little bit weird but each to there own lol. Think if you tried the instant oats you wouldn't go back
> 
> Ps. Can't believe the same fvcking argument is filling your log up again. Why do people care so much what others do ffs.
> 
> Bore off you bunch of cvnts and eat what you want no one cares


Lol I just do what I do........and I'm good at it


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Lol dude, I'm far more intelligent that you (which we have determined by 3 of your posts). Don't discredit what you do not understand.
> 
> Personally attack me to hide your insecure and low IQ, it's entertaining.
> 
> *oh, p.s. you still didn't answer my question..*





Abc987 said:


> Little bit weird but each to there own lol. Think if you tried the instant oats you wouldn't go back
> 
> Ps. Can't believe the same fvcking argument is filling your log up again. Why do people care so much what others do ffs.
> 
> Bore off you bunch of *cvnts* and eat what you want no one cares


No need to get all touchy bud.

@FelonE I literally forgot this was your log when replying to the others (you know me, get into the zone when it comes to flexible dieting, lol).

Apologies. I'm at work now so cba to respond to anymore anyhow (go chow down on some goodies  )


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> My my point being a 3000cal diet with sensible nutrition will build much more of an appealing body than a 8000cal sugary one. .


um.. thats cos one is 5,000 calories higher ya dumb ape


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Efficientstack said:


> I'm out at the mo.
> 
> First of all I don't have to justify anything with pictures.
> 
> ...


How long you jabbing daily for? That not do your head in?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmm holding lots of water and I'm fat?

Lol ok


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hmm holding lots of water and I'm fat?
> 
> Lol ok


you've had a lot of people in the last 6 months call you fat and/or 20+ bodyfat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> you've had a lot of people in the last 6 months call you fat and/or 20+ bodyfat


Haters be hatin lol mosat of them are fatter than me too


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> um.. thats cos one is 5,000 *calories higher ya dumb ape*


Was just fkin drinking coffee with my boss when I read this and spat it out all over my desk laughing

thanks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sorry mate,did you say something?


You big fat [email protected]


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hmm holding lots of water and I'm fat?
> 
> Lol ok


Fat fck i cant see your internal organs

Youve got quad separation abs veins and ab veins only way thats fat to anh standard is if your stood on stage lol

Only one way to settle this

Bum.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Efficientstack

Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hmm holding lots of water and I'm fat?
> 
> Lol ok


I've got that mirror


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You big fat [email protected]


Apparently I'm a skinny,fat,watery cvnt lool


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No muscle mass
> 
> Fat gains ftw
> 
> Lol ok


Stop writing back 'lol ok' FFS :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Stop writing back 'lol ok' FFS :lol:


Haha alright


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haha alright


I was expecting you to write back with 'lol ok' tbh :lol: But your not as much of a cvnt as I thought....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> um.. thats cos one is 5,000 calories higher ya dumb ape


Lol'd


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I was expecting you to write back with 'lol ok' tbh :lol: But your not as much of a cvnt as I thought....


Really? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I was expecting you to write back with 'lol ok' tbh :lol: But your not as much of a cvnt as I thought....


I was so tempted lol


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> My my point being a 3000cal diet with sensible nutrition will build much more of an appealing body than a 8000cal sugary one.


are you a complete nut job or is this a typing error??


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Friggin hell, reading this thread and I think it's time to get the popcorn out.

Carry on lads (or should I say ladies?) meow ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Friggin hell, reading this thread and I think it's time to get the popcorn out.
> 
> Carry on lads...


If someone's gonna comment on my log telling me my diet doesn't work,I'm not training hard enough,I've got little muscle mass,I'm fat and watery they must be looking at someone elses pics haha

Wasteman

They seem to know more than me.......won't put a pic up? hmm


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If someone's gonna comment on my log telling me my diet doesn't work,I'm not training hard enough,I've got little muscle mass,I'm fat and watery they must be looking at someone elses pics haha
> 
> Wasteman
> 
> They seem to know more than me.......won't put a pic up? hmm


SH1T JUST GOT REAL ON UKM!!!

@Efficientstack picornoknowledge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dannyy said:


> SH1T JUST GOT REAL ON UKM!!!
> 
> @Efficientstack picornoknowledge


Armchair bodybuilders lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> If someone's gonna comment on my log telling me my diet doesn't work,I'm not training hard enough,I've got little muscle mass,I'm fat and watery they must be looking at someone elses pics haha
> 
> Wasteman
> 
> They seem to know more than me.......won't put a pic up? hmm


Some Cnut starting on you again mate?

I'll go and rape em, then they'll see what being full of water and salt looks like :devil2:


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Armchair bodybuilders lol


think hes just jealous he didnt eat 20 rich tea biscuits this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dannyy said:


> think hes just jealous he didnt eat 20 rich tea biscuits this morning


If people could eat what I eat and keep my condition they would


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Jalex said:


> No need to get all touchy bud.
> 
> @FelonE I literally forgot this was your log when replying to the others (you know me, get into the zone when it comes to flexible dieting, lol).
> 
> Apologies. I'm at work now so cba to respond to anymore anyhow (go chow down on some goodies  )


Not touchy mate just bored of the same poxy argument. I've asked for quite a bit of advise on here about diet over my time, some stuff I've listened to and some stuff I've followed, it's all trial and error. I just don't get why people get so hung up on what others are doing when they say it's working for them because it doesn't or hasn't for you.

IMO everything in moderation I wouldn't personally just eat chicken broccoli and oats bit then again I wouldn't sit and binge on ice cream all day to get my carbs either


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> If people could eat what I eat and keep my condition they would


Damn right Cnut


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Little bit weird but each to there own lol. Think if you tried the instant oats you wouldn't go back
> 
> Ps. Can't believe the same fvcking argument is filling your log up again. Why do people care so much what others do ffs.
> 
> *Bore off you bunch of cvnts** and eat what you want no one cares*


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Not touchy mate just bored of the same poxy argument. I've asked for quite a bit of advise on here about diet over my time, some stuff I've listened to and some stuff I've followed, it's all trial and error. I just don't get why people get so hung up on what others are doing when they say it's working for them because it doesn't or hasn't for you.
> 
> IMO everything in moderation I wouldn't personally just eat chicken broccoli and oats bit then again *I wouldn't sit and binge on ice cream all day to get my carbs either*


But I have never seen one person (who actually knows their stuff) recommend this in the year I have been on this forum - where as we have plenty people recommending stupid limited diets like brocolo and chicken.

Do not get where people get this idea from (when it comes to flexible dieting), I guess it is a way of arguing against it for those that are incapable of understanding it.

And you will find the "poxy argument" is only boring because one side of the coin does nothing but revert to personal insults or refuses to debate while the other posts studies, references and welcomes discussions/proof of claims.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> But I have never seen one person (who actually knows their stuff) recommend this in the year I have been on this forum - where as we have plenty people recommending stupid limited diets like brocolo and chicken.
> 
> Do not get where people get this idea from (when it comes to flexible dieting), I guess it is a way of arguing against it for those that are incapable of understanding it.
> 
> And you will find the "poxy argument" is only boring because one side of the coin does nothing but revert to personal insults or refuses to debate while the other posts studies, references and welcomes discussions/proof of claims.


What exactly is the debate about? I'm confused


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Think it's the usual diet debate clean vs biscuits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Think it's the usual diet debate clean vs biscuits


Oh

Just do whatever works for you..........debate done lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Agree totally,I eat clean but I couldn't give half a fvck what anyone else eats,if it works it works


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Agree totally,I eat clean but I couldn't give half a fvck what anyone else eats,if it works it works


Exactly


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What exactly is the debate about? I'm confused


Flexible dieting -v- clean eating.

Once again started by some absolute tool stating you like fat/little muscle and all that crap (which, we know you don't...) because you ate 20 biscuits :lol:

Just crazyyyy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Flexible dieting -v- clean eating.
> 
> Once again started by some absolute tool stating you like fat/little muscle and all that crap (which, we know you don't...) because you ate 20 biscuits :lol:
> 
> Just crazyyyy


I'll eat 40 tomorrow then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I think fats a relative term anyway,I doubt there many on this forum that are actually fat,and clearly @FelonE is in good nick and not fat by normal standards,if he was about to jump on stage tomorrow then yeah he'd need to be leaner but he's not


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll eat 40 tomorrow then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigKid said:


> Need to get chowing down some maryland chunky biscuits, 1000 cals in a pack and it's only 8 biscuits!


That's tonight's journey home re-routed


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> um.. thats cos one is 5,000 calories higher ya dumb ape


Your reply literally makes no sense?

Please explain?


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

sen said:


> How long you jabbing daily for? That not do your head in?


It's been just over 5 weeks now. I'm finding it ok, it falls in with doing my gh and slin.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Efficientstack said:


> Your reply literally makes no sense?
> 
> Please explain?


Oh dear.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> Oh dear.


Thick as pig sh1t


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hmm holding lots of water and I'm fat?
> 
> Lol ok


Google Mr Olympia 202.

These guys compete at 14.5 stone. look at their sheer mass compared to yours and tell me you're not watery. I think that is enough for a comparison of bodyweight to muscle ratio.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> Google Mr Olympia 202.
> 
> These guys compete at 14.5 stone. look at their sheer mass compared to yours and tell me you're not watery. I think that is enough for a comparison of bodyweight to muscle ratio.


you've made a new account to purposefully come and troll, so weird.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> Google Mr Olympia 202.
> 
> These guys compete at 14.5 stone. look at their sheer mass compared to yours and tell me you're not watery. I think that is enough for a comparison of bodyweight to muscle ratio.


Almost everyone on this forum would look watery stood next to those guys tho


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Jalex said:


> But I have never seen one person (who actually knows their stuff) recommend this in the year I have been on this forum - where as we have plenty people recommending stupid limited diets like brocolo and chicken.
> 
> Do not get where people get this idea from (when it comes to flexible dieting), I guess it is a way of arguing against it for those that are incapable of understanding it.
> 
> And you will find the "poxy argument" is only boring because one side of the coin does nothing but revert to personal insults or refuses to debate while the other posts studies, references and welcomes discussions/proof of claims.


You say stupid limited diets but it's from people that compete. I'm sure Liam had @TELBOR on something pretty similar, maybe a little more flexible but he was on no carbs and broccoli every day.

I follow the flexible diet thing tbh I like my food to much for it to be limited but the majority that bang on about it on here look like a bag of shvt IMO

And ot is boring as it's all that's filled the forum up for the past 6 months or so


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> you've made a new account to purposefully come and troll, so weird.


It's called true vision.



14.3 stone. Does our OP look like this?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> It's called true vision.
> 
> View attachment 173575
> 
> ...


Is our OP supposed to look like an Olympian after a year or two of drug use?

Stfu you ape


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Almost everyone on this forum would look watery stood next to those guys tho


So what are we saying??

Rich tea biscuits will not build a winning body!!!!!!!!!!!

I rest my case :lol:

PS. I'm actually a nice bloke honest.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hang on a minute is Efficientstack really pinky?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> So what are we saying??
> 
> Rich tea biscuits will not build a winning body!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


No but I don't think OP is trying to win anything just get in shape and you can't deny he's physique has improved massively from where he started


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

20 rich teas in 1 sitting? Fvcking hell I would barf


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You say stupid limited diets but it's from people that compete. I'm sure Liam had @TELBOR on something pretty similar, maybe a little more flexible but he was on no carbs and broccoli every day.
> 
> I follow the flexible diet thing tbh I like my food to much for it to be limited but the majority that bang on about it on here look like a bag of shvt IMO
> 
> And ot is boring as it's all that's filled the forum up for the past 6 months or so


Im on something very similar now... Dropped over 7 pounds in a week and look 10 times Leaner and I can 100% gurantee that wouldn't of happened with 'IIFYM'


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> No but I don't think OP is trying to win anything just get in shape and you can't deny he's physique has improved massively from where he started


It has

I'm not taking the p!ss or dissing him in anyway shape or form BUT

I'd rather see someone steadily gain real muscle without inflating in a few weeks realising ah I'm actually looking fat and messing about.

A steady calorie intake of good nutrition will give a far better body in the long run.

I'd rather run 1ml of primo and 1ml of prop every other day and put on a stone a quality muscle instead of cracking on test/deca and McDonalds adding 3 stone of body weight in 2 months.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Efficientstack said:


> It has
> 
> I'm not taking the p!ss or dissing him in anyway shape or form BUT
> 
> ...


 @FelonE Paul are you fairly happy with where your at in terms of muscle, body shape and how things are progressing?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bora said:


> 20 rich teas in 1 sitting? Fvcking hell I would barf


Controversial I know but them rich tea are fookin nasty. Gimme choc digestives any day!

Come at me!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Controversial I know but them rich tea are fookin nasty. Gimme choc digestives any day!
> 
> Come at me!!


There my go to choice aswell as hobnobs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Im on something very similar now... Dropped over 7 pounds in a week and look 10 times Leaner and I can 100% gurantee that wouldn't of happened with 'IIFYM'


I agree. Some people like felone are just lucky fvckers but the likes of myself and you wouldn't get away with what he eats, that's just how it is

I used to think @banzi spoke shvt but the longer I've been on here and the more experience I get the more I'm starting to realise a lot of what he says makes sense. I'm on a timed carb diet ATM and that's working for me and what worked last year. It's all trial and error

But now know chicken and broccoli would smash someone on the same cals but eating carbs. Most people who compete on here are in strict diets, not eating whatever they want just to make calories


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> That's tonight's journey home re-routed


Solid shout, don't forget the soft baked maryland cookies either! My god those are so good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Bora said:


> There my go to choice aswell as hobnobs


I prefer biscotti cuz I'm a posh [email protected]


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You say stupid limited diets *but it's from people that compete*. I'm sure Liam had @TELBOR on something pretty similar, maybe a little more flexible but he was on no carbs and broccoli every day.
> 
> I follow the flexible diet thing tbh I like my food to much for it to be limited but the majority that bang on about it on here look like a bag of shvt IMO
> 
> And ot is boring as it's all that's filled the forum up for the past 6 months or so


So that doesn't make the diet stupid?

Yeah.. exactly..imagine if I (we) weren't always debating this, the forum would be dead...


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Im on something very similar now... Dropped over 7 pounds in a week and look 10 times Leaner and I can 100% gurantee that wouldn't of happened with 'IIFYM'


Mate if you ate exactly the same calories but subbed 300 of them cals for chocolate instead of another carb source (or fat or whatever, as long as macros/calories were the same), you would look EXACTLY the same and have EXACTLY the same results.

Com'on


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Mate if you ate exactly the same calories but subbed 300 of them cals for chocolate instead of another carb source (or fat or whatever, as long as macros/calories were the same), you would look EXACTLY the same and have EXACTLY the same results.
> 
> Com'on


This is true but flawed as

100g's of chocolate is never going to give you the same nutrition value as 100g's of potatoes.

If the chocolate was added on top of a well maintained diet and the extra calories were accounted for in cardio or fat burning medication then YES!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> This is true but flawed as
> 
> 100g's of chocolate is never going to give you the same nutrition value as 100g's of potatoes.
> 
> If the chocolate was added on top of a well maintained diet and the extra calories were accounted for in cardio or fat burning medication then YES!


YES THEN IT WOULD NOT BE IIFYM BECAUSE THE CHOCOLATE WOULDN'T FIT YOUR MACROS.

I'm not saying 100g of each. I'm saying 100 CARBS OF EACH. so they ARE exactly the same nutritional value.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol this sh1t again


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeez guys.

Just do whatever the fook you wana do and stop being b1tches.

What works for one man might not work for the next man, if it did we would all be doing the exact same thing.

Deal with it.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Verno said:


> Some Cnut starting on you again mate?
> 
> I'll go and rape em, then they'll see what being full of water and salt looks like :devil2:


Vile


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I think fats a relative term anyway,I doubt there many on this forum that are actually fat,and clearly @FelonE is in good nick and not fat by normal standards,if he was about to jump on stage tomorrow then yeah he'd need to be leaner but he's not


I also know that if needed I can cut very easily,if I couldn't I'd be more watchful of what I eat.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Mate if you ate exactly the same calories but subbed 300 of them cals for chocolate instead of another carb source (or fat or whatever, as long as macros/calories were the same), you would look EXACTLY the same and have EXACTLY the same results.
> 
> Com'on


Lol you seem to want a reason to justify for eating a crappy diet tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Efficientstack said:


> So what are we saying??
> 
> Rich tea biscuits will not build a winning body!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to win an Olympia lool

The pics I take at home look sh1t,you didn't say anything about the pics at the gym?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Lol you seem to want a reason to justify for eating a crappy diet tbh


I don't need a reason - what do you define a "crappy diet".

I get all the protein I need for muscle growth, I get my intended calories for weight loss/gain, I get all my fats for body funcitons, I get all my micro-nutrients for health purposes and I do generally eat what I want that allows me to fit my target macros.

Check out my log, my diet is there. It is perfectly fine and I eat a huge variety of foods everyday.

I think, actually, *you want a reason to justify your time spent eating limited foods and missing out all this time*


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Efficientstack

A clearer pic for ya


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Efficientstack said:


> It's called true vision.
> 
> View attachment 173575
> 
> ...


This is a silly post. Yes these guys are 202 (now 212) or less but you forgot to mention they're also not much taller than 5' in most cases.

I wasn't going to get involved in this debate and I actually agree with you about quality kcals versus [email protected] kcals and the insulin sesnsitivity argument. And there is no doubt my physique has improved since focusing on macro and micronutrients rather than just hitting a kcal target but sometimes people just prefer their own way and you have to leave them to it. This whole things a massive learning curve and people need to ride it at their own pace.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> I don't need a reason - what do you define a "crappy diet".
> 
> I get all the protein I need for muscle growth, I get my intended calories for weight loss/gain, I get all my fats for body funcitons, I get all my micro-nutrients for health purposes and I do generally eat what I want that allows me to fit my target macros.
> 
> ...


Lol ok, instead of reading loads of studies why don't you put as much intensity into your diet and training lmao. Real world experiences always trump what studies tell you

missing out? Not really, I like to binge here and there when I bulk but I get sh1t done when cutting


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Lol ok, instead of reading loads of studies why don't you put as much intensity i*nto your diet and training lmao*. Real world experiences always trump what studies tell you
> 
> missing out? Not really, I like to binge here and there when I bulk but I get sh1t done when cutting


Who says I don't? Why would what I eat have any association with how hard I train etc, just silly strawman comments/arguments.

And i "get sh1t done" also, not sure you understand. I'm losing 2lbs a week on my current diet whilst maintaning muscle and gaining strength.

Where is a pic of you btw?


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> This is a silly post. Yes these guys are 202 (now 212) or less but you forgot to mention they're also not much taller than 5' in most cases.
> 
> I wasn't going to get involved in this debate and I actually agree with you about quality kcals versus [email protected] kcals and the insulin sesnsitivity argument. And there is no doubt my physique has improved since focusing on macro and micronutrients rather than just hitting a kcal target but sometimes people just prefer their own way and you have to leave them to it. This whole things a massive learning curve and people need to ride it at their own pace.


Hi Dave

Lol not quite midgets normally they're about 5'6 but yeah I see your point. The post was more a retrospect.

You are what you eat and what I've learnt is consuming mass calories doesn't make you a muscular beast it makes you a mass monster.

I'd say from your pics you're about 14st? but with the condition you're in you look bigger.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> This is a silly post. Yes these guys are 202 (now 212) or less but you forgot to mention they're also not much taller than 5' in most cases.
> 
> I wasn't going to get involved in this debate and I actually agree with you about quality kcals versus [email protected] kcals and the insulin sesnsitivity argument. And there is no doubt my physique has improved since *focusing on macro and micronutrients *rather than just hitting a kcal target but sometimes people just prefer their own way and you have to leave them to it. This whole things a massive learning curve and people need to ride it at their own pace.


So you follow flexible dieting and are seeing much better results...point proven.

See my post to Gman about insulin senstivty. I am posting resources/proof/studies rather than my own worthless opinion.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

babyarm said:


> Vile


But effective!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

6 months apart,please tell me how my diet/training doesn't work for me?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> This is a silly post. Yes these guys are 202 (now 212) or less but you forgot to mention they're also not much taller than 5' in most cases.
> 
> I wasn't going to get involved in this debate and I actually agree with you about quality kcals versus [email protected] kcals and the insulin sesnsitivity argument. And there is no doubt my physique has improved since focusing on macro and micronutrients rather than just hitting a kcal target but sometimes people just prefer their own way and you have to leave them to it. This whole things a massive learning curve and people need to ride it at their own pace.


Outstanding post. Repped :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I agree. Some people like felone are just lucky fvckers but the likes of myself and you wouldn't get away with what he eats, that's just how it is
> 
> I used to think @banzi spoke shvt but the longer I've been on here and the more experience I get the more I'm starting to realise a lot of what he says makes sense. I'm on a timed carb diet ATM and that's working for me and what worked last year. It's all trial and error
> 
> But now know chicken and broccoli would smash someone on the same cals but eating carbs. Most people who compete on here are in strict diets, not eating whatever they want just to make calories


 @TommyBananas - People are learning and you afraid :lol:


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

ppl getting buthurt that felonE got a rapid metabolism and can get away with eating whatever he wants mad they can't make gains themselves what a load of ****s.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> @TommyBananas - People are learning and you afraid :lol:


you're an idiot.

FelonE is not lucky; he just has a high TDEE. Anyone can eat the same foods as he eats, just less of them, stop tagging me in stuff you weird fvck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> FelonE is not lucky; he just has a high TDEE. Anyone can eat the same foods as he eats, just less of them, stop tagging me in stuff you weird fvck.


And I train haaaard


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

please tell me you guys aren't arguing about diet, don't know how much more diet/iifym talk i can take.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> And I train haaaard


Don't lie.

loljk


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Efficientstack
> 
> A clearer pic for ya
> 
> View attachment 173579


Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> ppl getting buthurt that felonE got a rapid metabolism and can get away with eating whatever he wants mad they can't make gains themselves what a load of ****s.


Lol I think it's funny........sat here laughing while eating custard creams,making all kinda gainz


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also think it's worth mentioning I've seen @FelonE in the flesh and as I said before, the pics don't do him justice. He looks good, certainly doesn't look like he scoffs as many biscuits as he says.

Actually i reckon he's trolling us all and sat there as we speak weighing out his broccoli.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> FelonE is not lucky; he just has a high TDEE. Anyone can eat the same foods as he eats, just less of them, stop tagging me in stuff you weird fvck.


Not talking about @FelonE - but have you noticed fat and IIFYM people always use genetics or high TDEE as an excuse?

Can you also please stop calling me an idiot, my life is far better than yours considering your basically a scrounger, doesn't matter whether its the state or your family... Its still the same!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Also think it's worth mentioning I've seen @FelonE in the flesh and as I said before the pics don't do him justice. He looks good, certainly doesn't look like he scoffs as many biscuits as he says.
> 
> Actually i reckon he's trolling us all and sat there as we speak weighing out his broccoli.


Lol busted

and thanks mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Not talking about @FelonE - but have you noticed fat and IIFYM people always use genetics or high TDEE as an excuse?
> 
> Can you also please stop calling me an idiot, my life is far better than yours considering your basically a scrounger, doesn't matter whether its the state or your family... Its still the same!


You seem rather obsessed with my life. You've ignored all my questions in the other thread - you'ree a nobody to me and as I said in a few years you'll be down and out, fat eating kebabs with several kids and a fat wife. I don't CARE about you. Either reply to my questions in the other thread or do one. Leave this out of someones log you obsessive freak.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Mate if you ate exactly the same calories but subbed 300 of them cals for chocolate instead of another carb source (or fat or whatever, as long as macros/calories were the same), you would look EXACTLY the same and have EXACTLY the same results.
> 
> Com'on


Thats what the IIFMM brigade keep saying.

Look, try it for yourself

Eat 2000 cals of all your normal IIFMM food for a month, then eat 2000 cals of chicken and broccoli for a month and report back how much you lost and how you look.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Not talking about @FelonE - but have you noticed fat and IIFYM people always use genetics or high TDEE as an excuse?
> 
> Can you also please stop calling me an idiot, my life is far better than yours considering your basically a scrounger, doesn't matter whether its the state or your family... Its still the same!


LOL what did I miss.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

troponin said:


> LOL what did I miss.


He has convinced himself hes going to be a CEO of his own company soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Mate if you ate exactly the same calories but subbed 300 of them cals for chocolate instead of another carb source (or fat or whatever, as long as macros/calories were the same), you would look EXACTLY the same and have EXACTLY the same results.
> 
> Com'on


Nah, don't agree. Micronutrients play a part in body composition.

So you wouldn't look exactly the same.

UKM has gone mental on the IIFYM. Read the stuff on TM forum and this place is the running joke from the guys who know their stuff 

Speaking from personal experience I've cut better on a structured diet with one cheat meal a week.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @TommyBananas - People are learning and you afraid :lol:


Tbf to Tommy mate I do follow a flexible diet. My carbs ATM are from crumpets pre workout with marmite and seriously strong spreadable followed by a big bowl of toffee crisp cereal. I think you need nice things to keep yourself on track. Most carbs and fats though when I bring them back in will be from good sources but my meals are pretty normal

What I'm getting at is if you want results quick there's other ways, maybe better maybe be worse it's a matter of opinion but there are other ways

No written rules in this game


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right my log is getting majorly sidetracked lol

Can we please leave this debate here

Thank you


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Tbf to Tommy mate I do follow a flexible diet. My carbs ATM are from crumpets pre workout with marmite and seriously strong spreadable followed by a big bowl of toffee crisp cereal. I think you need nice things to keep yourself on track. Most carbs and fats though when I bring them back in will be from good sources but my meals are pretty normal
> 
> What I'm getting at is if you want results quick there's other ways, maybe better maybe be worse it's a matter of opinion but there are other ways
> 
> No written rules in this game


I know you do mate, you have also stated yourself that you look better with Low carbs and loose weight quicker...

*NO WRITTEN RULES IN THIS GAMES IS 100% TRUE *


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right my log is getting majorly sidetracked lol
> 
> Can we please leave this debate here
> 
> Thank you


I think you better start another log this ones taken a major detour


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I think you better start another log this ones taken a major detour


I'll start fvcking cvnts up soon


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

@FelonE out of interest mate do you think you'd ever consider competing?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Nah, don't agree. Micronutrients play a part in body composition.
> 
> So you wouldn't look exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Mate though I didn't say then (assumed it was obvious) of course micros make a difference. But my point is that ALl variables being the same (calories/macros/micros) the 100g from chocolate or from potstoes wouldn't matter.

micros aren't linear in their consumption. Once you get what you need you're done.

do you still disagree?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> @FelonE out of interest mate do you think you'd ever consider competing?


Hoping to next year mate,depends if I get my Lidl sponsership


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Mate though I didn't say then (assumed it was obvious) of course micros make a difference. But my point is that ALl variables being the same (calories/macros/micros) the 100g from chocolate or from potstoes wouldn't matter.
> 
> micros aren't linear in their consumption. Once you get what you need you're done.
> 
> do you still disagree?


Please see post 542


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Please see post 542


Arguments like these make me glad only about 3 people follow my journal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Arguments like these make me glad only about 3 people follow my journal


I say to people...don't watch my methods,just the results


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Please see post 542


Reply in my journal @TELBOR  .

Sorry fel was on phone didn't see it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Reply in my journal @TELBOR  .
> 
> Sorry fel was on phone didn't see it.


No problem mate


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Who says I don't? Why would what I eat have any association with how hard I train etc, just silly strawman comments/arguments.
> 
> And i "get sh1t done" also, not sure you understand. I'm losing 2lbs a week on my current diet whilst maintaning muscle and gaining strength.
> 
> Where is a pic of you btw?


Missed my point completely lmao

I don't post pics publicly for reasons of my own choice but @SickCurrent can confirm the shape I'm in


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking this @FelonE we all know you look great and you aren't the normal....

I just get ****ed off when people who personally IMO don't look great start thinking what they say is gospel and saying what everyone says is ****e... they also start brining personal things into such as you wont succeed in life because they don't agree with you.... He is very similar to Pinky IMO


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll start fvcking cvnts up soon


Next hype


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Missed my point completely lmao
> 
> I don't post pics publicly for reasons of my own choice but @SickCurrent can confirm the shape I'm in


Are you lovers?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Next hype


Won't get none of your cds back


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Are you lovers?


Yeah bro srs notsrs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I know you do mate, you have also stated yourself that you look better with Low carbs and loose weight quicker...
> 
> *NO WRITTEN RULES IN THIS GAMES IS 100% TRUE *


I'm fairly knew to this game, first cycle was last year. Both times I've cut on a timed carb diet which had worked well for me. I'm sure if you start to struggle on no carbs it's what Liam will move you to

As I said I follow a flexible diet to some extent but most of my food is clean. What fvcks me off most on here is how people bang on about what they do is right and your wrong, an idiot for not doing the same as them.

Last years cycle I had a few people ask me after what I had done and what my diet was which speaks for itself. What I done worked

If I need advise there's only a few I'd take it from and that doesn't include the normal lot that talk about nothing else


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I'm fairly knew to this game, first cycle was last year. Both times I've cut on a timed carb diet which had worked well for me. I'm sure if you start to struggle on no carbs it's what Liam will move you to
> 
> As I said I follow a flexible diet to some extent but most of my food is clean. What fvcks me off most on here is how people bang on about what they do is right and your wrong, an idiot for not doing the same as them.
> 
> ...


Since I joined the majority of the "only one way works" type posts came from "clean eaters" tbh


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Verno said:


> But effective!


True dat


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'm fairly knew to this game, first cycle was last year. Both times I've cut on a timed carb diet which had worked well for me. I'm sure if you start to struggle on no carbs it's what Liam will move you to
> 
> As I said I follow a flexible diet to some extent but most of my food is clean. *What fvcks me off most on here is how people bang on about what they do is right and your wrong, an idiot for not doing the same as them.*
> 
> ...


Agree completely which Is why I got ****ed off before... anyway lets finish it now.

@FelonE - you look great with what you doo so you just stay as you are you lucky ****er :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Agree completely which Is why I got ****ed off before... anyway lets finish it now.
> 
> @FelonE - you look great with what you doo so you just stay as you are you lucky ****er :lol:


Cheers lol

I think people think I live on biscuits lol Out of 5000 cals only 500 is crap


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers lol
> 
> I think people think I live on biscuits lol Out of 5000 cals only 500 is crap


I know mate, your pretty strict on a cut as well :lol: Just hate the way people slag everyone on here... starts to **** me off


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Right then, back to biscuits and shanking lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Since I joined the majority of the "only one way works" type posts came from "clean eaters" tbh


Only one way might work for them but who cares

What I will say though I do believe that someone that are x amount of cals in broccoli and chicken would lose weight quicker than someone eating the same amount of cals full of sugary carbs. Jmo though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cheers lol
> 
> I think people think I live on biscuits lol Out of 5000 cals only 500 is crap


Shut up you fat fvck and get out this thread ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Right then, back to biscuits and shanking lol


I'll cut a mans face for raiding my biscuit safe

Rich Tea at the break of day is the way I'm attaining gainz,let the haters hate

I think it's great, you're eating chicken and broccoli

I'm eating custard creams inbetween sets,there's no stopping me,

People going on at me,I'm taking no notice

Eating biscuits everyday,looking good...take notice


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll cut a mans face for raiding my biscuit safe
> 
> Rich Tea at the break of day is the way I'm attaining gainz,let the haters hate
> 
> ...


Whatever. Rich tea are still ****! Ginger nuts are where it's at


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Seriously, rich tea?! Could you pick a more boring, blander biscuit @FelonE?! Lol

Custard creams are passable though!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Seriously, rich tea?! Could you pick a more boring, blander biscuit @FelonE?! Lol
> 
> Custard creams are passable though!


There easy to get a lot in though lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Seriously, rich tea?! Could you pick a more boring, blander biscuit @FelonE?! Lol
> 
> Custard creams are passable though!


POLL!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Arguments like these make me glad only about 3 people follow my journal


I follow your journal as its one of the few left with ni bull$hit but just don't post lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> I follow your journal as its one of the few left with ni bull$hit but just don't post lol


I just no someone's gonna post some bull5hit in there now haha besides me that is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I just no someone's gonna post some bull5hit in there now haha besides me that is


Be there in 5 lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Whatever. Rich tea are still ****! Ginger nuts are where it's at


Yeh ginger nuts are the best.. I like the biscuits as well


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What about the Garibaldi for an understated biscuit?????


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Yeh ginger nuts are the best.. I like the biscuits as well



View attachment 173594


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Verno said:


> POLL!!


No need...

As @Jalex said earlier, Oreos with milk, jobs a good'un


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Milk Chocolate Digestives :bounce:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Biscotti and black coffee you heathens


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> No need...
> 
> As @Jalex said earlier, Oreos with milk, jobs a good'un


papa johns cookies crushed and mixed with ben and jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough is heavenly


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> No need...
> 
> As @Jalex said earlier, Oreos with milk, jobs a good'un


No they fookin nasty too!

Fig rolls!!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> No need...
> 
> As @Jalex said earlier, Oreos with milk, jobs a good'un


Got to be the double white stuff ones..ah god. Brb going to get a pack now lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Jalex said:


> Got to be the double white stuff ones..ah god. Brb going to get a pack now lol


Negged for having sh1t taste in biscuits


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

They sell peanut butter oreos in Tesco. I win


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> No they fookin nasty too!
> 
> Fig rolls!!


Fvcking love fig rolls


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Oreo ice cream sandwiches are top dog when it comes to Oreos


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking love fig rolls


Gonna take a pack to gym now to demolish after legs 

Quick carbs :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> View attachment 173594


?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> ?


Won't fcukin load!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Won't fcukin load!


Lol just says attachment.. Unsure if I want to know what it is lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Won't fcukin load!


You blew your load


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

40 pages in 7 days... WTF :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> 40 pages in 7 days... WTF


That's how my logs roll.....forward


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's how my logs roll.....forward


Is it because you have rolls? :whistling: gotta be a cvnt sometimes :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You blew your load


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Is it because you have rolls? :whistling: gotta be a cvnt sometimes


Swiss rolls


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Swiss rolls


custard?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> custard?


Pie


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Pie


Cream


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've just checked in from this morning and there is 202 posts in this thread.

Can someone give me the jist of it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I've just checked in from this morning and there is 202 posts in this thread.
> 
> Can someone give me the jist of it?


I'm fat and skinny with no muscle

I don't train hard

Clean eating is the only way

IIFYM is the only way

That's about it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm fat and skinny with no muscle
> 
> I don't train hard
> 
> ...


Good stuff, carry on


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

zyphy said:


> Missed my point completely lmao
> 
> I don't post pics publicly for reasons of my own choice but @SickCurrent can confirm the shape I'm in


I certainly can mate very good physique


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I certainly can mate very good physique


Ty m8, just needa hop on a real cycle now fam


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Todays


How many Cals is that mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Todays


You trying to start a argument again lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How many Cals is that mate?


5749


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You trying to start a argument again lol


Noooo


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 5749


You fat fcker... :lol: you going to weigh in Saturday?

If you haven't gained on that sort of Cals each day by next Wednesday then something's seriously fvcked up with your body! Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You fat fcker...  you going to weigh in Saturday?
> 
> If you haven't gained on that sort of Cals each day by next Wednesday then something's seriously fvcked up with your body! Haha


Gonna weigh in tomorrow, out of curiosity


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

@FelonE Have you had to adjust your AI since using the NPP? Or using what you normally would with 750mg sust?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TRT lifter said:


> @FelonE Have you had to adjust your AI since using the NPP? Or using what you normally would with 750mg sust?


Never used either before so just taking it e3d but if I need to I'll do eod or ed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 9

Morning Mofos

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs(203lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 11lbs(207lbs)

And we're off lol up 4lbs,still looking lean. Happy things are happening now. Will keep eating 5700 cals until I need to up it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting back pumps now so gonna start taking Taurine. Skins getting greasy too......suppose you could say things are getting serious

CHOO CHOO


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fvck yea, almost at that 15 stone mark


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Getting back pumps now so gonna start taking Taurine. Skins getting greasy too......suppose you could say things are getting serious
> 
> CHH CHOO


I put 29lbs on, roughly the same dosage as you but test p in 8 weeks. A lot was water obviously. Will definitely

Use npp again.

Let the gains begin ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Fvck yea, almost at that 15 stone mark


16 stone here I come lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I put 29lbs on, roughly the same dosage as you but test p in 8 weeks. A lot was water obviously. Will definitely
> 
> Use npp again.
> 
> Let the gains begin ;-)


That's loads lol

As long as I get some decent, keepable gains I'll be happy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just nailed 20 Rich Tea..........come at me w4nkers!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Never used either before so just taking it e3d but if I need to I'll do eod or ed.


e3d is perfect for npp mate. Good read this journo


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed 20 Rich Tea..........come at me w4nkers!!


Fat fck should of had some broccoli


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post legs/arms


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms day 2 done

Felt great, sweated everywhere and squatted 130kg for 4. Happy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

That weights area is a sweatbox!

Good squatting :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> That weights area is a sweatbox!
> 
> Good squatting :thumb:


I know lol luckily no-one else seems to train legs so didn't have to wait for the squat rack haha

Thanks mate,getting there


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know lol luckily no-one else seems to train legs so didn't have to wait for the squat rack haha
> 
> Thanks mate,getting there


True, a bloke was setting up for bench press when I needed to squat, I politely recommended the fixed bench as I needed to squat, still got a dirty look and a mumble from him smh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> True, a bloke was setting up for bench press when I needed to squat, I politely recommended the fixed bench as I needed to squat, still got a dirty look and a mumble from him smh


Did he then proceed to decapitate himself?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Did he then proceed to decapitate himself?


Ha no, he actually had a decent build. Some people just never develop the rare 'gym etiquette' muscle


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> Ha no, he actually had a decent build. Some people just never develop the rare 'gym etiquette' muscle


Yeah our gym only has one V bar and some cvnt literally carried it around with him until the seated row was free lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah our gym only has one V bar and some cvnt literally carried it around with him until the seated row was free lol


Wow :cursing:

I asked a bloke how many sets has he got left on the smith machine, his reply: 'half an hour'


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow :cursing:
> 
> I asked a bloke how many sets has he got left on the smith machine, his reply: 'half an hour'


I'd of said are you taking the p1ss


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'd of said are you taking the p1ss


High volume m8z


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> High volume m8z


He'd of got a high volume of pimp slaps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Went to Lidl to top up on some bits with my new credit card..... Forgot my fvcking pin. Bellend


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Went to Lidl to top up on some bits with my new credit card..... Forgot my fvcking pin. Bellend


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Actually just ****ed myself... don't know why not that funny but I can just imagine you stood at check out with roid rage :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Actually just ****ed myself... don't know why not that funny but I can just imagine you stood at check out with roid rage


No roid rage,more a disappointmented look as I walk away......looking back at the 8 packs of Rich Tea sitting on the side

Was emotional


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No roid rage,more a disappointmented look as I walk away......looking back at the 8 packs of Rich Tea sitting on the side
> 
> Was emotional


Hahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Hahahahahahhahahahahaha


Went home and got my pin so all was good in the end


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No roid rage,more a disappointmented look as I walk away......looking back at the 8 packs of Rich Tea sitting on the side
> 
> Was emotional


Couldn't you swipe and pay? Our lidl you can under 20 squid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Couldn't you swipe and pay? Our lidl you can under 20 squid


Not with my credit card,bank card yes


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Not with my credit card,bank card yes


Bad times.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Bad times.


I went back for them. Good times


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I went back for them. Good times


Extra cals burnt tho lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Extra cals burnt tho lol


I know lol was sweating like fvck after


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Went to Lidl to top up on some bits with my new credit card..... Forgot my fvcking pin. Bellend


No way! Packing and paying at lidl is already one of the most stressful occasions of my life never mind that happening, this would tip me over the edge.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> No way! Packing and paying at lidl is already one of the most stressful occasions of my life never mind that happening, this would tip me over the edge.


I know. The bit where you pack is tiny and they fire it all through at warp speed lol. Like a fvcking race


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good squatting bro, grow those legs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good squatting bro, grow those legs


Trying mate lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know. The bit where you pack is tiny and they fire it all through at warp speed lol. Like a fvcking race


Lol ive always wanted work in lidl/aldi just to do that an fckin chuck everything as fast as possible

Try an make some tune with the beeps

Even the aldi bags n tins etc have barcodes all the way along an all around so they can chuck em even quicker lol

Then ya get that 1 cvnt that wants to stand there an takes ages to bag up and find their card rather than doing it on the bit near the window you can see the person on the till getting ready to roidrage lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been fvcking boiling all day,this heat does me in,especially as I'm stuffed all the time


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Been fvcking boiling all day,this heat does me in,especially as I'm stuffed all the time


I actually got nights sweats a bit on npp, nothing serious but woke up a few mornings damp. Strange as I never got it from tren


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Been fvcking boiling all day,this heat does me in,especially as I'm stuffed all the time


Maybe all those nasty carbs causing you to boil up mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I actually got nights sweats a bit on npp, nothing serious but woke up a few mornings damp. Strange as I never got it from tren


I'm always hot anyway but on tren it was like I had some kind of sweat gland disorder lol dripping off me day and night.

I'm feeling 'on' now too so maybe it's the sus/npp and the 5700 cals haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Maybe all those nasty carbs causing you to boil up mate.


Carbs are all good not bad

Don't believe ask ya dad

Carbs are good mkayyy


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm always hot anyway but on tren it was like I had some kind of sweat gland disorder lol dripping off me day and night.
> 
> I'm feeling 'on' now too so maybe it's the sus/npp and the 5700 cals haha


I'm hot all the time too. Mrs tries wrapping herself round me every night which I have to politely tell her to fvck off. Women are always bloody cold

Great feeling ain't it. Knowing your gonna walk in the gym and smash last sessions lifts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm hot all the time too. Mrs tries wrapping herself round me every night which I have to politely tell her to fvck off. Women are always bloody cold
> 
> Great feeling ain't it. Knowing your gonna walk in the gym and smash last sessions lifts.


Lol my Mrs is always cold too

Love it mate,feel like an animal


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm always pretty warm, especially when I've been walking round a lot at work.

1 of managers is a southerner so when I put air con on he gets cold


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Logmates

Slept like sh1t last night,was too fvcking hot. Got 5hrs sleep.

These 450g oats are flying outta me a lot quicker than they're going in haha.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Morning Logmates
> 
> Slept like sh1t last night,was too fvcking hot. Got 5hrs sleep.
> 
> These 450g oats are flying outta me a lot quicker than they're going in haha.


I'd swap up your carbs mate, if they're flying outta u then they ain't being absorbed and digested properly so half the cals and nutrients are wasted.

And know what you mean about the heat, jus had breakfast and am sweating


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Logmates
> 
> Slept like sh1t last night,was too fvcking hot. Got 5hrs sleep.
> 
> These 450g oats are flying outta me a lot quicker than they're going in haha.


Not telling you what to do you know yourself better than me but ain't you on nearly 3000 carbs and about 1100 protein? I'd defo swap some carbs for protein but I like a high protein diet. Might stop the sweating a bit too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> I'd swap up your carbs mate, if they're flying outta u then they ain't being absorbed and digested properly so half the cals and nutrients are wasted.
> 
> And know what you mean about the heat, jus had breakfast and am sweating


Not flying out of me like that lol but I've got more fibre in my diet now so things are moving along better haha tmi


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Not telling you what to do you know yourself better than me but ain't you on nearly 3000 carbs and about 1100 protein? I'd defo swap some carbs for protein but I like a high protein diet. Might stop the sweating a bit too


I need alot of carbs mate. Even when I cut I don't usually cut them too low,about 200g


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

10days in


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Logmates
> 
> Slept like sh1t last night,was too fvcking hot. Got 5hrs sleep.
> 
> These 450g oats are flying outta me a lot quicker than they're going in haha.


don't think my digestive system could cope with that many oats. i'd be on the sh!tter most of the day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another 5700 cals today after my last shake. Getting easier and easier to eat this much now. Could easily eat more.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Logmates
> 
> Slept like sh1t last night,was too fvcking hot. Got 5hrs sleep.
> 
> These 450g oats are flying outta me a lot quicker than they're going in haha.


oatee ring sting :crying:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> oatee ring sting :crying:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thanks Shaun,helped me a great deal

Thanks Paul


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Been a while since ive been on here aha good to see your bulking dude, your looking like a tank! Keep it up!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Been a while since ive been on here aha good to see your bulking dude, your looking like a tank! Keep it up!


Cheers mate. Will weigh in again in the a.m and hopefully haven't lost weight haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

you look to be filling out nicely mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> you look to be filling out nicely mate.


Definitely am mate,not getting too fat either which is good.

Definitely don't want to enter a comp half assed,wanna be the best I can be.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks Shaun,helped me a great deal
> 
> Thanks Paul


Sorry Paul, that wasn't very constructive of me.....

Lomotil...

GENERIC NAME(S): DIPHENOXYLATE HCL/ATROPINE SULFATE

Sh1t hot for clearing up the runs (pun intended),used to get them in the jail,they work good mate

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> Sorry Paul that wasn't very constructive of me.....
> 
> Lomotil...
> 
> ...


Haven't got the runs mate,just a more softer stoolthan I'm used too lol

Cheers Paul


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haven't got the runs mate,just a more softer stoolthan I'm used too lol
> 
> Cheers Paul


like piping icing ?

that's the worst kind,you have to use half a bog roll to clean it up :crying:

cheers shaun

P.S. We don't half talk sh1te on here :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> like piping icing ?
> 
> that's the worst kind,you have to use half a bog roll to clean it up :crying:
> 
> ...


3 flushes and a plunge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Day 11

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 12lbs (208lbs)

Slept ok.

Had sex twice yesterday and my boner wasn't as hard as normal and didn't wake up with wood this morning, normally always do.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great weight! Just keeps on piling on you, good work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Great weight! Just keeps on piling on you, good work


It's coming on a lot better than I thought it would tbh. Just keep piling the food in lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Day 11
> 
> ...


Do you want me to pm you a pic to help with that mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:



> Do you want me to pm you a pic to help with that mate?


Another one? ffs let me delete all the others first


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Another one? ffs let me delete all the others first


You told me you already had!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sex twice, Lucky sod, Once is all i got after a 12 hour shift


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

:confused1:

This is at home right?



arcticfox said:


> Sex twice, Lucky sod, Once is all i got after a 12 hour shift


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> :confused1:
> 
> This is at home right?


Yes very boring eehh. And with the wife as well. No porn star here. New pics on my log as well. I look like shiit in my new pics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You told me you already had!


Cough umm I mean yeah ok.....sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Sex twice, Lucky sod, Once is all i got after a 12 hour shift


That's my 3 months rations gone lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Daughter made me this for breakfast think you'd approve


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Daughter made me this for breakfast think you'd approve
> 
> View attachment 173772


I definitely do,great effort :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Made a nice change from oats and whey


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Made a nice change from oats and whey


I bet lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Daughter made me this for breakfast think you'd approve
> 
> View attachment 173772


NICE, Can't wait to train my kids up


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Daughter made me this for breakfast think you'd approve
> 
> View attachment 173772


Looks good mate, my stepdaughter came in this morning from sleeping at her nans bragging about her new bag she got.. And then left!

Fvckin kids.. Just wait till it's her birthday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks great


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Looks good mate, my stepdaughter came in this morning from sleeping at her nans bragging about her new bag she got.. And then left!
> 
> Fvckin kids.. Just wait till it's her birthday


I'd blame the mother lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> I'd blame the mother lol


Lol she made me a fry up so she's safe..


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Older daughter just came home with this ,now that's a biscuit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Older daughter just came home with this ,now that's a biscuit
> 
> View attachment 173775


Looks nice mate lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Still waiting for mine :crying:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Looks nice mate lol


Think there trying to fatten me up been feeding me all day and taking me out for a meal at 5


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Day 11
> 
> ...


Dem nor 19 penis gainz


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Older daughter just came home with this ,now that's a biscuit
> 
> View attachment 173775


Looks awesome mate, similar to mine I got from Millie's Cookies from my boys!

Picture doesn't do it justice, was huge! About the size of a large pizza!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Dem nor 19 penis gainz


Cialis ftw lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cialis ftw lol


Yes.... To a point lol

Caber FTW


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Daughter made me this for breakfast think you'd approve
> 
> View attachment 173772





Peace frog said:


> Older daughter just came home with this ,now that's a biscuit
> 
> View attachment 173775





Sharpy76 said:


> Looks awesome mate, similar to mine I got from Millie's Cookies from my boys!
> 
> Picture doesn't do it justice, was huge! About the size of a large pizza!
> 
> View attachment 173778


I got a cupcake made out of clay hahaha


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

@FelonE clear your inbox aha need to send you a pm dude


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Multicoloured turds FTW!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Multicoloured turds FTW!


How rude lol. A lot of love went into that haha


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Clay gains! Its the new improved synthol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> @FelonE clear your inbox aha need to send you a pm dude


Done mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Crossfitters

Got 4 hrs sleep,came downstairs and got another hour on the sofa so don't feel as tired now.

This Neuro Pharma is doing exactly what it says on the tin, very happy atm.

Gonna fvcking destroy chest/back/shoulders today.

Had 6 Weetabix already and will have the usual 20 Rich Tea before I go.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning brother, Been up since 5:30 for work u lazy bistardo LOL.

Weighed myself last night and 88kg up 2-3kg SWEETTTTTT, Gonna post some gym pics on log later as mt new pics make me look like crap


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Have you ran sus before or is this the first time?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Morning brother, Been up since 5:30 for work u lazy bistardo LOL.
> 
> Weighed myself last night and 88kg up 2-3kg SWEETTTTTT, Gonna post some gym pics on log later as mt new pics make me look like crap


Morning bruv. Wish I could be lazy lol. Haven't slept in for years now.

Ideal,you must be eating enough now then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> Have you ran sus before or is this the first time?


First time mate


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

FelonE said:


> First time mate


How you rating it against Test e? fancy it myself if I'm honest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> How you rating it against Test e? fancy it myself if I'm honest


No different as far as I can tell. This is the most test I've done 750mg, most before was 500mg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> How you rating it against Test e? fancy it myself if I'm honest


Just feels like test to me mate


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Think I'll try it next cycle. Along with the 20 rich teas a day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> Think I'll try it next cycle. Along with the 20 rich teas a day


It's the Rich Tea that'll make the cycle tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Filling out nicely


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Filling out nicely


Looks like your putting some good size on there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Looks like your putting some good size on there


Gonna weigh in tomorrow, I reckon I'll be 15stone.

Was 14stone 7 nearly 2 weeks ago


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking good, Did u see my pics ??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Looking good, Did u see my pics ??


Cheers. I'll have a look now


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I must say I'm impressed. 10 days in and you haven't changed your mind and dropped call yet!

Jk (sort of) looking good and filling out, I think we'll be looking at a different man in a couple of months :thumb:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Looks like your putting some good size on there


Fatty......  Your nearly as big as me lol :tongue: Keep it up your coming along nicely, whats your goal/target weight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I must say I'm impressed. 10 days in and you haven't changed your mind and dropped call yet!
> 
> Jk (sort of) looking good and filling out, I think we'll be looking at a different man in a couple of months :thumb:


Lol doing well ain't I.

I agree mate,loving it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Filling out nicely


Looks like the npp is doing its thang!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Fatty......  Your nearly as big as me lol :tongue: Keep it up your coming along nicely' date=' whats your goal/target weight.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks mate,not bad for a dirty juicehead eh
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looks like the npp is doing its thang!


Definitely mate. Not even 2 weeks in yet,got a good feeling about this lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Definitely mate. Not even 2 weeks in yet,got a good feeling about this lol


Makes me wish I'd chosen nandrolone over eq, but id never used it before, and I want to try allllll of the gears haha

Def gonna be using it again in my next cycle!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Makes me wish I'd chosen nandrolone over eq, but id never used it before, and I want to try allllll of the gears haha
> 
> Def gonna be using it again in my next cycle!


I don't much about eq,did you bulk on it?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't much about eq,did you bulk on it?


Used it for a lean bulk from December to march, had a bit of a break and now I'm using it again for the first part of mg prep, but this time I'm using nobles bold cyp rather than undec ester as I wanted it kicking in quicker. Def noticed the hunger and increased vascularity. Plus it doesnt make me break out like nandrolone.

However spots or not, I want some big size gains post show so will be going back to it. Great med IMO only ran it at 250mg PW(deca) and 400mg PW (npp) want to try pushing it up a bit next time round


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Used it for a lean bulk from December to march, had a bit of a break and now I'm using it again for the first part of mg prep, but this time I'm using nobles bold cyp rather than undec ester as I wanted it kicking in quicker. Def noticed the hunger and increased vascularity. Plus it doesnt make me break out like nandrolone.
> 
> However spots or not, I want some big size gains post show so will be going back to it. Great med IMO only ran it at 250mg PW(deca) and 400mg PW (npp) want to try pushing it up a bit next time round


What class do you compete in mate?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> *Thanks mate,not bad for a dirty juicehead eh *
> 
> Well it was to be 15stone and fairly lean and I'm there,next goal 16 stone.
> 
> I'd like to be 210lbs at around 7%bf (atm)so will need to overshoot that by quite a bit to be big enough to cut down to that.


Different strokes for different folks....Your coming along nicely. Getting some thickness and substance to the muscle. (I blame the rich tea myself) I would like to see you 16 clem @ 7 - 10% bf, you'll be a fkn big lad lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Different strokes for different folks....Your coming along nicely. Getting some thickness and substance to the muscle. (I blame the rich tea myself) I would like to see you 16 clem @ 7 - 10% bf' date=' you'll be a fkn big lad lol.[/quote']
> 
> And I'll still look about 11stone in my home pics lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What class do you compete in mate?


I haven't yet, this is going to be my first one, depending on weight it will either be first timers or classic class, I'm leaning more toward classic class as its weight restricted depending on height, whereas first timers is open so you could get some right units turn up and I dont think id stand a chance.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I haven't yet, this is going to be my first one, depending on weight it will either be first timers or classic class, I'm leaning more toward classic class as its weight restricted depending on height, whereas first timers is open so you could get some right units turn up and I dont think id stand a chance.


Think I'm gonna do classic as well,see how big I am nearer the time


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You will smash 16 stone I reckon mate, you put it on easy.

Might have to change to choc digestives for the last push though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You will smash 16 stone I reckon mate, you put it on easy.
> 
> Might have to change to choc digestives for the last push though


It's only my 3rd cycle, not sure if I'm ready for chocolate Digestives yet.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's only my 3rd cycle, not sure if I'm ready for chocolate Digestives yet.


Just use bourbons save the chocolate digestives for your next cycle,I read somewhere you need to gradually grow into your biscuits


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Just use bourbons save the chocolate digestives for your next cycle,I read somewhere you need to gradually grow into your biscuits


Maybe that's where I went wrong, jumped straight on the yorkie cookies and got fat, couldn't handle the gains


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna weigh in tomorrow, I reckon I'll be 15stone.
> 
> Was 14stone 7 nearly 2 weeks ago


you will be mate :wink:

good work,i knew you had it in you Paul :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> you will be mate :wink:
> 
> good work,i knew you had it in you Paul 1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thanks Shaun. Obviously needed to stop switching between bulk and cuts and just fvcking eat lol

Cheers Paul


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks Shaun. Obviously needed to stop switching between bulk and cuts and just fvcking eat lol
> 
> Cheers Paul


with the ease you lose fat,you don't need to worry about cutting,just pile that weight on mate :thumbup1:

16 stone here we come :thumb:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> with the ease you lose fat,you don't need to worry about cutting,just pile that weight on mate 1:
> 
> 16 stone here we come :thumb:
> 
> cheers shaun


Exactly mate. Trying to lean bulk doesn't really work for me, I end up not eating enough cos I don't wanna get fat.

All out bulk from now on 

Cheers Paul


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Fvking top stuff mr felon e, if there's one thing that's faster than your metabolism.... it's this journal.... eating nearly 6000 cals a day, admiring your dedication bud. Hope things are goin well mate and keep smashing in the gym...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Fvking top stuff mr felon e, if there's one thing that's faster than your metabolism.... it's this journal.... eating nearly 6000 cals a day, admiring your dedication bud. Hope things are goin well mate and keep smashing in the gym...


Thanks mate.

Getting it done lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Disaster mate! Lidl are out of blueberry wheats!!

Wtf am I gonna do??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Disaster mate! Lidl are out of blueberry wheats!!
> 
> Wtf am I gonna do??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 173827


Lol you've not got the hang of this support and reassurance lark have you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol you've not got the hang of this support and reassurance lark have you?


Put it this way,my job at the Samaritans didn't last long

Apparently 'do it do it' is the right response to someone threatening to jump off a bridge

Oops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning My Lovelys

Day 13

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs( 203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone (210lbs)










Knew I'd be 15stone. Well that's that goal done. Next one is 16stone and leanish.

Arms and legs today, can't wait to get in the gym


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Congrats mate


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not even a hint of pip from yesterday's quad/delt jab


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Yay.

On to 16 now fella.

I've just got 30mlmof triumph NPP to use on my next bulk (think I'm going to try tren first but it's hard letting it sit there)


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

YOU FAT BAS****

Led me some gainz mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Yay.
> 
> On to 16 now fella.
> 
> I've just got 30mlmof triumph NPP to use on my next bulk (think I'm going to try tren first but it's hard letting it sit there)


Cheers mate

Really glad I chose NPP over tren this time. Was eating more than I am now and didn't gain at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> YOU FAT BAS****
> 
> Led me some gainz mate


Get that food in ya mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just keep eating mate! You've got this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Just keep eating mate! You've got this


I am mate lol I'm adopting WWE Rybacks motto 'Feed me more'


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Whats NPP


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> Whats NPP


Let me google that for you


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Let me google that for you


Smooth :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Whats NPP


Short ester deca basically mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Verno said:


> Smooth :thumb:


I've been practicing my skills


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I've been practicing my skills


Dem skilz and gainz mate 

Is it just me or is the board running slow this morning?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Dem skilz and gainz mate
> 
> Is it just me or is the board running slow this morning?


Definetley! @FelonE must be at the gym :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Definetley! @FelonE must be at the gym :lol:


I was lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms done

Got an extra rep on squats(atg) @130kg,so got 5 reps,happy

Got 5 reps on legpress (full rom)@350kg,happy

Had a few people asking me about my lifting/diet etc in the changing room after. Felt like I was giving a seminar haha. One was asking about me competing and later on was talking about some people take loads of steroids cos they think they'll get big lol...........was waiting for it...........'So do you take steroids' he asked me yeah I do i said but I also count calories etc too. If people ask me I won't lie.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms done
> 
> Got an extra rep on squats(atg) @130kg,so got 5 reps,happy
> 
> ...


Nice pressing mate:thumb:

Full Rom none of this silly toe pressing :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nice pressing mate:thumb:
> 
> Full Rom none of this silly toe pressing :beer:


The legpress felt light to me today,felt strong as fvck lol

Gonna up squats to 140kg on Friday,probably get 2 reps but the week after will probably get 3 etc


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work lad, gains coming on strong for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work lad, gains coming on strong for you


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Well how much Beefus have you stacked up... are you in then Louis ferigno league yet!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Well how much Beefus have you stacked up... are you in then Louis ferigno league yet!


I'll pretend I know what you're talking about and say yes


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'll pretend I know what you're talking about and say yes


I knew you knew....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I knew you knew....


I know, just didn't know you knew I knew, ya know?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh yeah...You knew what I knew when you was expecting me to parley what I knew to you, we must be telepathically in tune though our huge muscularness. Wow!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh yeah...You knew what I knew when you was expecting me to parley what I knew to you, we must be telepathically in tune though our huge muscularness. Wow!!


I was gonna say that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Libido is well up these days lol good stuff,til the Mrs goes Liverpool for 3 weeks next month


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Ahaha time to get the sock out :,)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Ahaha time to get the sock out :,)


The wet wipes seem to be going awfully quick lol


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Lmfaoo :,) all i got in my head is 40 year old virgin with his hand cream next to his bed!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

No update all day?! @FelonE you been nicked? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> No update all day?! @FelonE you been nicked?


Lol no just been chilling so not much to report mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I will come round so you can fvckme


I'll put fresh bedding on


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol no just been chilling so not much to report mate


No gym today then? Doing any cardio on the bulk mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> No gym today then? Doing any cardio on the bulk mate?


Nah,rest day mate.

Definitely no cardio my friend, don't need to be burning off more calories lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Nah,rest day mate.
> 
> Definitely no cardio my friend, don't need to be burning off more calories lol


Clearly doesn't understand the struggle mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Clearly doesn't understand the struggle mate


Nope lol

Been nailing 5700 cals a day for weeks now,trying to burn as little as possible haha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

A1243R said:


> No gym today then? Doing any cardio on the bulk mate?


Masturbation marathon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Masturbation marathon


Fvcking will be when she goes Liverpool for 3 weeks lol. Spunk dripping down the walls


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking will be when she goes Liverpool for 3 weeks lol. Spunk dripping down the walls


or a dog with a sore ar$e 

or

is the Mrs taking the dog with her ?

cheers shaun


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

the wee man said:


> or a dog with a sore ar$e
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I hope shes taking the poor dog


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> I hope shes taking the poor dog


that's exactly what i was thinking :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> or a dog with a sore ar$e
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Lol no the dog is staying

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 15

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone 2lbs (212lbs)

Still on 5700 cals.

Obviously carrying some water weight but not looking like a bloated watery mess so it's ok. Not looking any fatter either.

2nd chest/back/shoulders day today


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Day 15
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs)
> 
> ...


I swear you get Fcukin earlier!

Bit of water to be expected on that much mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I swear you get Fcukin earlier!
> 
> Bit of water to be expected on that much mate


I'm up at around 5 every morning mate,just don't always do my log at that time lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm up at around 5 every morning mate,just don't always do my log at that time lol


I usually do mine at 19:06 of an evening


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I usually do mine at 19:06 of an evening


Just done mine haha. Good job the Mrs is asleep or she might dump me lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just done mine haha. Good job the Mrs is asleep or she might dump me lol


That's a lot of cals you just "dropped" mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did Chest/back/shoulders today

Was fvcking hot in the gym and was dripping after the first set.

Had a great workout, weights starting to feel lighter. Still just as vascular as I was before.

Mrs boss (the one who called me a meathead/poser) was there today. He walked past and said alright......... Blanked him lol do one non-lifter I'm here on meathead business and you're not invited to the party.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Did Chest/back/shoulders today
> 
> Was fvcking hot in the gym and was dripping after the first set.
> 
> ...


Dat thousand yard stare


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Dat thousand yard stare


Can't stand the [email protected] lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Did Chest/back/shoulders today
> 
> Was fvcking hot in the gym and was dripping after the first set.
> 
> ...





FelonE said:


> Can't stand the [email protected] lol






 Thought this might cheer you up... Next time just flex the beef and if he wants some give it to him....


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Did Chest/back/shoulders today
> 
> Was fvcking hot in the gym and was dripping after the first set.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> Thought this might cheer you up... Next time just flex the beef and if he wants some give it to him....


1min 19 made me laugh like a child


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> 1min 19 made me laugh like a child


I laughed so hard a little bit of wee wee came out!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Twas funny twas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had fvcking heartburn all afternoon and evening now,doing my fvcking head in


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

OI don't talk about us NON-LIFTERS like that, I take offense LOL


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Had fvcking heartburn all afternoon and evening now,doing my fvcking head in


I was getting it bad on tren, only side that bothered me same on npp. So far on Winni 'touch wood' haven't had it. Fvcking annoying though ain't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> OI don't talk about us NON-LIFTERS like that, I take offense LOL


You lift mate. The div I'm talking about does spin classes and sh1t...... No gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I was getting it bad on tren, only side that bothered me same on npp. So far on Winni 'touch wood' haven't had it. Fvcking annoying though ain't it


I got it a few times on tren but not all day like today. Yeah mate feel like someone has poured hydrochloric acid down my throat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Hardly slept,was too hot and had heartburn all night.

Won't be training today cos I feel sh1t, going to get some heartburn meds and a sunbed


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pussyclart lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Pussyclart lol


Feel like I've been up all night on speed lol don't fancy squatting and buckling haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Feel like I've been up all night on speed lol don't fancy squatting and buckling haha


The gain train will completely stop if you dont train today mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 3


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I got it a few times on tren but not all day like today. Yeah mate feel like someone has poured hydrochloric acid down my throat.


Omeprazole mate, magical stuff. Nip into the docs, tell them you're getting really bad acid reflux and they should give you a prescription


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Meal 3


Why would you even post that when im on a diet - Fecking Twrt :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing room selfie


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

My NPP arrived today! What dose you running P?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> My NPP arrived today! What dose you running P?


300mg mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 300mg mate


gawd, i bought enough for 450mg a week, lol - how you finding it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> gawd, i bought enough for 450mg a week, lol - how you finding it?


It's great,strength and weight flying up


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> gawd, i bought enough for 450mg a week, lol - how you finding it?


What lab / brand did you get?..


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie


Shoulders are coming on mate...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Shoulders are coming on mate...


Cheers mate. Always been one of my better parts


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Always been one of my better parts


That cycle looks on point!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> That cycle looks on point!


Doing really well on it so far,very happy


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Doing really well on it so far,very happy


Feels good when you make visable progress doesn't it! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Feels good when you make visable progress doesn't it!1:


Sure does mate. It's encouraging


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sure does mate. It's encouraging


Im off to gym then a seriously intense massage! Ouch.. later beefcake!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Im off to gym then a seriously intense massage! Ouch.. later beefcake!


Have a good one


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I said:


> Omeprazole mate' date=' magical stuff. Nip into the docs, tell them you're getting really bad acid reflux and they should give you a prescription  [/quote']
> 
> Recently bought some off ebay dirt cheap £3.80 for 100 days @20mg


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Im off to gym then a seriously intense massage! Ouch.. later beefcake!


Thai bird?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a nice hat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> That's a nice hat


Cheers mate. Got a red and a black one too.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> What lab / brand did you get?..


Neuro Pharma


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Adz said:


> That's a nice hat





FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Got a red and a black one too.





BrahmaBull said:


> Thai bird?


Nah she's English and thorough...seriously painful but I feel amazing after!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking heat is killing me off,last thing I feel like doing is force feeding but I still am.....sweating like fvvvck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eating a fvcking mahoosive bag of licorice allsorts......gonna literally sh1t out my intestines in the morning


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Why cant every thread be like this one...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Why cant every thread be like this one...


Too many benders on here


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking heat is killing me off,last thing I feel like doing is force feeding but I still am.....sweating like fvvvck


Glad it's not just me, sweating like banzi around cake lmao


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Too many benders on here


I know mate everywhere you turn theres a bender...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I know mate everywhere you turn theres a bender...


Makes me wanna go on a bender


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Glad it's not just me, sweating like banzi around cake lmao


Sweating like my nan when she's on top


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Glad it's not just me, sweating like banzi around cake lmao





FelonE said:


> Makes me wanna go on a bender


Benders are gain rapists...gotta look afta dem deh gainz brah!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Day 18

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs(203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone 3lbs(213lbs)

Going well,face started to look a bit puffy so increased ai to 0.5mg eod and it's ok now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Going on nicely then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Going on nicely then


Yeah,slowing down now I'm watered right up lol. Been 213lbs for a few days now.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Been running up the north downs this morning Pffff proper shagged out!

So I was thinking of starting a thread which everyone can bicker and argue on because I just love to argue....lol Not serious about thread!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,slowing down now I'm watered right up lol. Been 213lbs for a few days now.


Morning sugar puff!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Been running up the north downs this morning Pffff proper shagged out!
> 
> So I was thinking of starting a thread which everyone can bicker and argue on because I just love to argue....lol Not serious about thread!


Morning sugar t1ts. One will start at some point lol.

Been doing cardio?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning sugar t1ts. One will start at some point lol.
> 
> Been doing cardio?


Yeah mate intense stuff dem deh hill runs... I had to switch my brain off and think suck air in blow it out keep going!! It's half a click up and gets steeper the high you get...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a fat roast dinner, just polished off a blackcherry yoghurt and will be having my shake and oats soon.

Feeling fat lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mofos

Weight has stayed the same for nearly a week now so time to up calories......pass the Hob Nobs.

Chest/back/shoulders today. It's warm already so it's gonna be a sweaty one.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm off to bed. Have fun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> I'm off to bed. Have fun


Wish I was,had 4hrs sleep.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You ain't ready for hob nobs brah!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You ain't ready for hob nobs brah!!


I feel ready to take it to the next level now,could live to regret it but fvck it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I feel ready to take it to the next level now,could live to regret it but fvck it


Live by the biscuit, die by the biscuit....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Live by the biscuit, die by the biscuit....


Blood in...Blood out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays session done. Was a sweaty fvcking mess as always but had a great workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was some out of shape fvxker in the gym in a stringer with a 5% jug with some green sh1t in loool


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Was some out of shape fvxker in the gym in a stringer with a 5% jug with some green sh1t in loool


Really? What a spastic


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Was some out of shape fvxker in the gym in a stringer with a 5% jug with some green sh1t in loool


Listen I take that jug everywhere with me and it's hulks p1ss in it.. Good for gainz

Packing the size on mate.. I sweat like a pig in the gym too take a little towel with me most of the time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Really? What a spastic


He didn't even have 5% lbm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Listen I take that jug everywhere with me and it's hulks p1ss in it.. Good for gainz
> 
> Packing the size on mate.. I sweat like a pig in the gym too take a little towel with me most of the time.


I do too mate,do look good with the sweat glistening on my firm tanned body........brb looking for the wetwipes

Yeah I always take a towel with me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He didn't even have 5% lbm


Ffs really!! 

Rich has it locked down with these milk cartons for £20 (guessing that price lol)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He didn't even have 5% lbm


Doing my best m9


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Was some out of shape fvxker in the gym in a stringer with a 5% jug with some green sh1t in loool


The mirror is a hard truth Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The mirror is a hard truth Paul


Ouch lol

Brb feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Had a fat roast dinner, just polished off a blackcherry yoghurt and will be having my shake and oats soon.
> 
> Feeling fat lol





FelonE said:


> Morning Mofos
> 
> Weight has stayed the same for nearly a week now so time to up calories......pass the Hob Nobs.
> 
> Chest/back/shoulders today. It's warm already so it's gonna be a sweaty one.


Sweaty Betty!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I think you need to up the carbs haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> I think you need to up the carbs haha


Nah,prefer low carbs tbh


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Todays


You must be sweating like a crackhead in a hobnob factory!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> You must be sweating like a crackhead in a hobnob factory!


I do anyway so can't tell the difference lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Up carbs to 1kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Up carbs to 1kg


Heard 5kg is the sweetspot


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Up carbs to 1kg


He's not even that far off!

You must be a sweaty pooing machine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> He's not even that far off!
> 
> You must be a sweaty pooing machine


I'm always sweaty mate,even in the winter haha.

Yeah the toilet has taken some heavy artillery lol

At least I'm gaining now though,at last.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sudocrem sales through the roof tho


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Ffs really!!
> 
> Rich has it locked down with these milk cartons for £20 (guessing that price lol)


Their 11.99 mate

Beyond a joke

Paying for his 20 iu a day of gh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Sudocrem sales through the roof tho


Vaseline lol use it for the chaffing anyway


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Heard 5kg is the sweetspot


Dya ever think **** eating so much to do what everyone else does on a quarter of the amount?!

Im just shy of 5k n its just hard work eating! Never mind the 18473829 your on even like ronnie coleman probably didnt eat as much lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Dya ever think **** eating so much to do what everyone else does on a quarter of the amount?!
> 
> Im just shy of 5k n its just hard work eating! Never mind the 18473829 your on even like ronnie coleman probably didnt eat as much lol


It's a fvcking chore mate honestly. Sometimes I do wish that I could just eat 3500 and gain but.........being like this meant I stayed lean on my cruise while not tracking food and eating whatever I wanted. Cutting is a breeze too,would rather struggle to bulk than cut really.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bail said:


> Their 11.99 mate
> 
> Beyond a joke
> 
> Paying for his 20 iu a day of gh


Nothing wrong with my 2L bottle of Evian that I refill under the tap each day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What carbs you using to hit 720g mate? Might start banging 100g dextrose down with every meal and get nice and tubby lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> What carbs you using to hit 720g mate? Might start banging 100g dextrose down with every meal and get nice and tubby lol


6 Weetabix, 20 Rich Tea, 450g oats, 200g pasta(dry weight)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 6 Weetabix, 20 Rich Tea, 450g oats, 200g pasta(dry weight)


Bought some flapjacks from aldi today, 500 cals a bar. Should do nicely


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Bought some flapjacks from aldi today, 500 cals a bar. Should do nicely


Black friars?

Tasty fkers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Bought some flapjacks from aldi today, 500 cals a bar. Should do nicely


Nice


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Black friars?
> 
> Tasty fkers


Yeah got choc and original to try


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 6 Weetabix, 20 Rich Tea, 450g oats, 200g pasta(dry weight)


Maltodextrin is good for that bud...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Maltodextrin is good for that bud...


I know yeah


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I know yeah


If you can get em Yams...super rich carbs my bred bin!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah got choc and original to try


Its all about fudge and cherry bakewell!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

All time new pb on squats 140kg for 3 reps.

All time new pb on legpress 390kg for 3 full rom reps.

Great session, feeling strong as a mofo


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms Done
> 
> All time new pb on squats 140kg for 3 reps.
> 
> ...


Squats are coming on now mate ????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Squats are coming on now mate ????


Up 20kg in 3 weeks,very happy :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Up 20kg in 3 weeks,very happy :thumb:


I'm going to have to up my game,4 weeks until blast not that I'm counting


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms Done
> 
> All time new pb on squats 140kg for 3 reps.
> 
> ...





FelonE said:


> Up 20kg in 3 weeks,very happy :thumb:


good work!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

any recent progression pictures mate? some good stats at minute


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms Done
> 
> All time new pb on squats 140kg for 3 reps.
> 
> ...


Cracking job mate!

:clap:

Warm today though pal!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> any recent progression pictures mate? some good stats at minute


1..3 weeks ago @14stone 7lbs

2..The other day @15stone 3lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Home pics make me look small lol.

This was the other day too in a shop changing room


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

What's your bench and deadlift lift mate ?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Home pics make me look small lol.
> 
> This was the other day too in a shop changing room


Think I'm in love :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> What's your bench and deadlift lift mate ?


Bench is weak. 100kg atm,always been a weak point for me.

Haven't deadlifted in ages but last was 190kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food from today is



















Come at me ' I struggle to get 3000 cals' w4nkers


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice to see your getting then IFBB belly HAHAHAH, looking good bro


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Food from today is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** me, there was me thinking I could put it away! That's some eating!!

Just my opinion but I think you should choose either high fat/low carb or low fat high carb whilst keeping protein constant, I don't think both need to be that high, but like I say that's just me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> **** me, there was me thinking I could put it away! That's some eating!!
> 
> Just my opinion but I think you should choose either high fat/low carb or low fat high carb whilst keeping protein constant, I don't think both need to be that high, but like I say that's just me


For what reason mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> For what reason mate?


Well, look at it this way, proteins are for repair and muscle building, so we keep this high/high enough. Esp when assisted as higher amounts can be utilized more efficiently. And then we have carbs and fats which are energy sources for the body, and its main preference is carbs, so if they ate kept high enough then you don't have to have fats so high, and vise versa, if you are a person who is able to do well off low carbs then you keep the fats high to compensate for it and stop the body for using proteins (ie your muscles, as that's what will get used first) for energy. I think I saw a video that explains it a bit more, but I seem to Remember if fats and carbs are both high then it can lead to unwanted fat gain. Will see if I can dig it out


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> For what reason mate?


Well, look at it this way, proteins are for repair and muscle building, so we keep this high/high enough. Esp when assisted as higher amounts can be utilized more efficiently. And then we have carbs and fats which are energy sources for the body, and its main preference is carbs, so if they ate kept high enough then you don't have to have fats so high, and vise versa, if you are a person who is able to do well off low carbs then you keep the fats high to compensate for it and stop the body for using proteins (ie your muscles, as that's what will get used first) for energy. I think I saw a video that explains it a bit more, but I seem to Remember if fats and carbs are both high then it can lead to unwanted fat gain. Will see if I can dig it out


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Its almost 2 hours long but def worth a watch the whole way through


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well, look at it this way, proteins are for repair and muscle building, so we keep this high/high enough. Esp when assisted as higher amounts can be utilized more efficiently. And then we have carbs and fats which are energy sources for the body, and its main preference is carbs, so if they ate kept high enough then you don't have to have fats so high, and vise versa, if you are a person who is able to do well off low carbs then you keep the fats high to compensate for it and stop the body for using proteins (ie your muscles, as that's what will get used first) for energy. I think I saw a video that explains it a bit more, but I seem to Remember if fats and carbs are both high then it can lead to unwanted fat gain. Will see if I can dig it out


I don't mind fat gain mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't mind fat gain mate lol


Lol

It is high in fat that snap shot of the day mate.

Either way you'll be fine cos it's you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Motherlovers

Day 21

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone 5lbs(215lbs)

Slept sh1t last night cos it was so hot,feel knackered. Luckily it's a rest day for me


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

He just doesn't want you to eat nice things mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> He just doesn't want you to eat nice things mate lol


I know,haters lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So many people on here jealous of your metabolism and how you gain.

Bastard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> So many people on here jealous of your metabolism and how you gain.
> 
> Bastard


I don't think he was jealous, more trying to give advice. Thing is I'm not normal lol.......physically and mentally lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took the dog out and am dripping with sweat already.,Jiinx is fvcked too.

Gonna be hotter than Brazil today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I don't think he was jealous, more trying to give advice. Thing is I'm not normal lol.......physically and mentally lol


I meant me 

Yea it's bloody hot mate, I'm wearing shirt tie and pants so gonna be soaking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just toom the dog out and am dripping with sweat already.,Jiinx is fvcked too.
> 
> Gonna be hotter than Brazil today


Love it when they say that lol

"Hotter than Australia today!" Because it's winter there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I meant me
> 
> Yea it's bloody hot mate, I'm wearing shirt tie and pants so gonna be soaking


Is it no trouser day in work then?lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Is it no trouser day in work then?lol


If I had my way....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs went round her workmates house last night and her bloke said Paul's hench ain't he,is he on steroids? My Mrs said no he's natural,he just eats healthy lool

Brb fake natty signing in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> He just doesn't want you to eat nice things mate lol





FelonE said:


> I know,haters lol





Adz said:


> So many people on here jealous of your metabolism and how you gain.
> 
> Bastard


Sorry I spoke lads, will keep my advices to myself from now on. I'll just go cry into my chicken and broccoli

Bunch of cnuts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Sorry I spoke lads, will keep my advices to myself from now on. I'll just go cry into my chicken and broccoli
> 
> Bunch of cnuts


How dare you try and give me constructive nutrition advice.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Mrs went round her workmates house last night and her bloke said Paul's hench ain't he,is he on steroids? My Mrs said no he's natural,he just eats healthy lool
> 
> Brb fake natty signing in


****ing hate that word HENCH, Bloody MERICA


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking dench mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> ****ing hate that word HENCH, Bloody MERICA


Be hench brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Looking dench mate


Dench fam


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dench is the new Hench this season


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Dench is the new Hench this season


It's all about Trench these days


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ive fished for Tench before... :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ive fished for Tench before... :confused1:


With a wrench?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How dare you try and give me constructive nutrition advice.


I know mate, what on earth was I thinking! Thinkmy prepmust be ****ing with my head haha

As you were matey:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I know mate, what on earth was I thinking! Thinkmy prepmust be ****ing with my head haha
> 
> As you were matey:thumb:


Lol

Sat here eating 200g pasta,220g minced beef,150g veg and half a tin of chopped tomatoes..... Am literally sweating in to my food


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a Fab for pudding


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> Sat here eating 200g pasta,220g minced beef,150g veg and half a tin of chopped tomatoes..... Am literally sweating in to my food


So hot init :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> So hot init


Yeah mate. Haven't stopped sweating since I woke up


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> Sat here eating 200g pasta,220g minced beef,150g veg and half a tin of chopped tomatoes..... Am literally sweating in to my food


Trying to avoid hot food at all costs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Trying to avoid hot food at all costs lol


Was gonna have a salad with thw Mrs but I'd already got the mince out the freezer. Struggled to finish it but finish it I did.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Was gonna have a salad with thw Mrs but I'd already got the mince out the freezer. Struggled to finish it but finish it I did.


About to cook up a steak myself, gotta get drenched to get henched


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> About to cook up a steak myself, gotta get drenched to get henched


Gotta bear the stench to get dench


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Food from today is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAD  I never understand it mate, I eat 3000 a day to maintain and that leaves me feeling hungry still. Couple of weeks ago I read a post in which someone said they struggle to get 2000 a day in sometimes, I'm like WTF, I'm ****ing starving on 2000 a day when I'm cutting :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> LAD  I never understand it mate' date=' I eat 3000 a day to maintain and that leaves me feeling hungry still. Couple of weeks ago I read a post in which someone said they struggle to get 2000 a day in sometimes, I'm like WTF, I'm ****ing starving on 2000 a day when I'm cutting :lol:


Amateurs mate lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

What's going on here, where's the morning *insert insult* post, disappointed @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> What's going on here, where's the morning *insert insult* post, disappointed @FelonE


Lol Ah you missed the morning wake up post


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Tossfaces

Chest/back/shoulders got smashed. Reps are going up,loving it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


Nice beaches of Rio 90's:thumb:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Makin all kindaaa gainzz

More food than all of africa goin down in This biznitchh

If ya want hot try sleeping in a bed with a heavily pregnant woman with the heating acidently left on! Fck me lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Nice beaches of Rio 90's:thumb:


Cheers youngster


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers youngster


Suppose the quads are good as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Makin all kindaaa gainzz
> 
> More food than all of africa goin down in This biznitchh
> 
> If ya want hot try sleeping in a bed with a heavily pregnant woman with the heating acidently left on! Fck me lol


Jaysus lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Suppose the quads are good as well


Not bad lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


>


You look like a right meat head! Hahaha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not bad lol


Not bad? Modesty??

Are you feeling alright?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You look like a right meat head! Hahaha


Wish I did


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Not bad? Modesty??
> 
> Are you feeling alright?


Haha I am modest


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Jaysus lol





FelonE said:


> Wish I did


You packing on beefsteaks everywhere! !!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Haha I am modest


I know mate :wink: just pullin ya plonker.

You 8-10%ers eh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I know mate :wink: just pullin ya plonker.
> 
> You 8-10%ers eh


Lol. Gonna be leaner than that after my next cut.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol. Gonna be leaner than that after my next cut.


5% and you get a free jug mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> 5% and you get a free jug mate


6 it is then lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Dipsh1ts

Day 23

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone 7lbs (217lbs)

Well I would never of thought I could put weight on like this,even on gear tbh.

Looking a lot bigger/fuller. Not too watery/fat.

Been getting a lot of people complimenting me and a few asking if I'm on steroids, so at least I look like I am lol.

Went bed at 10.30 feeling proper knackered, Mrs had her wicked way with me and we went sleep at 2am lol. Woke up at 5.45


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

In same boat mate. Missus wanted cardio lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> In same boat mate. Missus wanted cardio lol


Lol good stuff


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Dipsh1ts
> 
> Day 23
> 
> ...


Don't wanna disappoint but It'll be mainly water mate. I gained 29lbs in 8 weeks on test/npp about the same dose as you too. Strength went up loads and didn't add hardly any fat IMO.

I think though your better adding the water and as much muscle as possible. the water will come off after cycle. Big gains means eating big and tbh even if you do add a little fat you know you can strip it easier than most ;-)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Them trainers  looking good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Don't wanna disappoint but It'll be mainly water mate. I gained 29lbs in 8 weeks on test/npp about the same dose as you too. Strength went up loads and didn't add hardly any fat IMO.
> 
> I think though your better adding the water and as much muscle as possible. the water will come off after cycle. Big gains means eating big and tbh even if you do add a little fat you know you can strip it easier than most ;-)


I know it is mate lol I didn't think it was muscle,just happy to be able to put weight on atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Them trainers  looking good mate


Had em ages now, served me well lol

Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know it is mate lol I didn't think it was muscle,just happy to be able to put weight on atm.


Don't lie, you thought it was all lean gains brah


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

When you lay on you bed can you hear the water sloshing around inside your lims....lol:lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know it is mate lol I didn't think it was muscle,just happy to be able to put weight on atm.


I was in the same boat, first cycle I put on about 13lb in 15 weeks but had leaned out so I knew it was quality gains....then I started to chase 18stone (which was 2 stone more lol) once o got there I was quite happy coz it happened in such a short time but then realised I was carry a bit more chub/water than I should be. Always good to see the scales going up though. I was on 6k + cals and just seemed like it was impossible

Think my wake up call was when I was 12 weeks away from the original comp I wanted to do last year and my coach literally took 2 seconds when I took my top off to tell me I was too far out.

Since then lost a fair whack to try and keep in good condition, so when I saw him again I'd get the go ahead. Now I'm here 8 weeks out so I must be doing something right 

PS......it was the test npp and a-bombs that blew me up too! And that was with a clean diet so you can't be doing that bad mate :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know it is mate lol I didn't think it was muscle,just happy to be able to put weight on atm.


I never thought I added 29lbs of muscle either but thought it was more than I actually added.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I was in the same boat, first cycle I put on about 13lb in 15 weeks but had leaned out so I knew it was quality gains....then I started to chase 18stone (which was 2 stone more lol) once o got there I was quite happy coz it happened in such a short time but then realised I was carry a bit more chub/water than I should be. Always good to see the scales going up though. I was on 6k + cals and just seemed like it was impossible
> 
> Think my wake up call was when I was 12 weeks away from the original comp I wanted to do last year and my coach literally took 2 seconds when I took my top off to tell me I was too far out.
> 
> ...


And once you strip it all back again, hopefully your still heavier than when you started :thumb:

Which I'm sure you both will be


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I was in the same boat, first cycle I put on about 13lb in 15 weeks but had leaned out so I knew it was quality gains....then I started to chase 18stone (which was 2 stone more lol) once o got there I was quite happy coz it happened in such a short time but then realised I was carry a bit more chub/water than I should be. Always good to see the scales going up though. I was on 6k + cals and just seemed like it was impossible
> 
> Think my wake up call was when I was 12 weeks away from the original comp I wanted to do last year and my coach literally took 2 seconds when I took my top off to tell me I was too far out.
> 
> ...





Verno said:


> And once you strip it all back again, hopefully your still heavier than when you started :thumb:
> 
> Which I'm sure you both will be


I went from 13.9 to 15.10 in 8 weeks then a 6 week cruise. Now coming to the end of a 13weel slow cut and I'm back don't to 14.3. Happy with the way I'm looking but thought I'd of ended up heavier tbh. By next summer I hope to be 15st land leaner than I am ATM


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I went from 13.9 to 15.10 in 8 weeks then a 6 week cruise. Now coming to the end of a 13weel slow cut and I'm back don't to 14.3. Happy with the way I'm looking but thought I'd of ended up heavier tbh. By next summer I hope to be 15st land leaner than I am ATM


8lb still bloody good though mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> 8lb still bloody good though mate!!


I gain that in a day,lbm


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I gain that in a day,lbm


Yeah yeah f'coff cnut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms done

Someone was in the only squat rack so hit legpress first,got 400kg(new pb) for 4 full rom reps,thought my head was gonna explode lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms done
> 
> Someone was in the only squat rack so hit legpress first,got 400kg(new pb) for 4 full rom reps,thought my head was gonna explode lol.


My back would be in snap city lmao

Impressive mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms done
> 
> Someone was in the only squat rack so hit legpress first,got 400kg(new pb) for 4 full rom reps,thought my head was gonna explode lol.


 :clap: :clap:

Then you stand up and either buckle or pass out!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Makes my 320kg look shiit


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd better up my game Paul you'll be outdoing me soon and your lighter :w00t:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> 8lb still bloody good though mate!!


More than happy with how I am ATM. Just when you see the scales moving up like they did then come back down as much it's a bit disheartening. I had in my head on jan the 1st when I started I wanted to be between 14.7-14.10 lean which I haven't reached. Starting to bring carbs back up over the next week so reckon I'll end up about 14.5 and lean but not as lean as id like. That's my own fault though, 8 days of this cycle was a complete right off due to a stag do and cardio has been non existent over the last 5 weeks due to work commitments. You live and learn though and it's all about experimenting.

Next bulk and cut will be better planned and hopefully produce better results but for now and being a beginner I'm happy ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> More than happy with how I am ATM. Just when you see the scales moving up like they did then come back down as much it's a bit disheartening. I had in my head on jan the 1st when I started I wanted to be between 14.7-14.10 lean which I haven't reached. Starting to bring carbs back up over the next week so reckon I'll end up about 14.5 and lean but not as lean as id like. That's my own fault though, 8 days of this cycle was a complete right off due to a stag do and cardio has been non existent over the last 5 weeks due to work commitments. You live and learn though and it's all about experimenting.
> 
> Next bulk and cut will be better planned and hopefully produce better results but for now and being a beginner I'm happy ;-)


You're doing well mate. It's a boost putting all the weight on ain't it but realistically I'd be happy with 8lbs kept


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're doing well mate. It's a boost putting all the weight on ain't it but realistically I'd be happy with 8lbs kept


Only 6 days left on :-(

Don't know how much of the 8lbs I'd keep if I was to come off and pct


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs birthday today, we're taking her lad swimming (come back abs lol). I said I'll take her out to dinner tonight but she said she'd rather go to the Chinese All You Can Eat........

And that is why I'll marry her.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

HAHAHA thats another stone being put on after AYCE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHA thats another stone being put on after AYCE


Had my Weetabix and Rich Tea but not eating anything else to we go there......it's fvcking on lol

Man vs Food


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well im throwing cardio in as of next week, Getting to much fat around core BOOOOOOO lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Well im throwing cardio in as of next week, Getting to much fat around core BOOOOOOO lol


So am I mate,fvck it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

**** eehh, We both give each other works of encouragement to get like a mad man and then we get fat "ish"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> **** eehh, We both give each other works of encouragement to get like a mad man and then we get fat "ish"


I don't mind putting fat on cos I'm putting muscle on at the same time.

Fat will be cut off easy enough


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I don't mind putting fat on cos I'm putting muscle on at the same time.
> 
> Fat will be cut off easy enough


For you it can be cut off easy enough Ya cvnt :lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I have never been fat and i dont like it HAHA, Its more the bloating from to much food i dont like, Im starting to look like a IFBB prego belly person


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Big belly=Big gains lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well that's swimming done,got about 47 boners with the Mrs all over me in her bikini lol.

Food now,sh1ts about to get real lol. Mentally preparing myself for the task ahead.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Well that's swimming done,got about 47 boners with the Mrs all over me in her bikini lol.
> 
> Food now,sh1ts about to get real lol. Mentally preparing myself for the task ahead.


Did you get a boner in the pool hahaha! Cant get out right now...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Did you get a boner in the pool hahaha! Cant get out right now...


Loads lol. Sex drive is crazy atm.Mrs only has to kiss me and I'm gtg haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dish No1 done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dish No2 done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did a 3rd dish but forgot to take a pic ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dish 4 done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmm spot of dessert me thinks


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

fvckin hell , you can eat mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun

P.S. You must go through some amount of toilet paper


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I'm fvcking starving now lol.... looks like it's gonna be Chinese for me tonight now :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chocolate ice-cream? Yes please


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit of vanilla to finish (Mrs getting bored lol)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> fvckin hell , you can eat mate 1:
> 
> cheers shaun
> 
> P.S. You must go through some amount of toilet paper


Fvvxk I feel stuffed lol.

31quid bill.

I had 4 main dishes and 4 desserts

Mrs had 3. mains and 2 desserts

JJ had 3 mains and 3 desserts

Bargain


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvvxk I feel stuffed lol.
> 
> 31quid bill.
> 
> ...


All you can eat?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> All you can eat?


Yeah mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate


Are they now bankrupt?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Are they now bankrupt?


They looked at me when I walked in like fvxk he looks like be can eat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I feel fvcking sick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Burped up a mouthful of warm frothy ice-cream lol

Swallowed it.......no calories wasted


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Loads lol. Sex drive is crazy atm.Mrs only has to kiss me and I'm gtg haha


Haha love it!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Dish 4 done


Is that oxy? Did you find the fresh meat grill where you choose the meat you want raw and they cook it up for you on the grill? I missed this the first time I went until I was on my last plate... Gutted!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Is that oxy? Did you find the fresh meat grill where you choose the meat you want raw and they cook it up for you on the grill? I missed this the first time I went until I was on my last plate... Gutted!


Yeah Oxy mate. Nah didn't know about that. I fvcking went for it though lol,belly is huge still


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like you had an epic feed mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you had an epic feed mate :thumb:


Definitely mate haha. Got home at about 3 and haven't eaten since lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Definitely mate haha. Got home at about 3 and haven't eaten since lol


Lol, you'll be good til the morning.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Lol, you'll be good til the morning.


Gonna have a litre of chocolate milkshake in a min lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

You're a fvcking animal Paul.... get it down ya lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> You're a fvcking animal Paul.... get it down ya lol


Lol fvck it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning ****flickers

Day 25

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs(203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone 8lbs(218lbs)

Yeah Buddy


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

YOU FAT BAST*RD LOL

Morning babe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> YOU FAT BAST*RD LOL
> 
> Morning babe


Morning mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fvckin hell mate the weight is flying on!

That food last night looks awesome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Fvckin hell mate the weight is flying on!
> 
> That food last night looks awesome


Would be nice if it was lbm though lol

Yeah food was lovely mate,felt sick as fvck after


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning ****flickers
> 
> Day 25
> 
> ...


You doing well there bud  how long you have left on this blast? 16St coming? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> You doing well there bud  how long you have left on this blast? 16St coming? Lol


Thanks mate.

Just over 6 weeks to go.......28stone here I come haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greedy fat CÙNT


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Greedy fat CÙNT


No lean gains here son lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abs clinging on for dear life lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Abs clinging on for dear life lol
> 
> [img=https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/05/806375336fec24be424e13e62cd704c6.jpg]


@FelonE

P your up mate :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup B1tches

Sposed to be doing legs/arms but swapped rest day to today so getting a sunbed and going food shopping.



Verno said:


> @FelonE
> 
> P your up mate :beer:


Eh?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sup B1tches
> 
> Sposed to be doing legs/arms but swapped rest day to today so getting a sunbed and going food shopping.


Lidl restocked today then mate? 



FelonE said:


> Sup B1tches
> 
> Sposed to be doing legs/arms but swapped rest day to today so getting a sunbed and going food shopping.
> 
> Eh?


your journal, was telling you it's back up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lidl restocked today then mate?
> 
> your journal, was telling you it's back up


Oh ok.

Don't like this new layout at all


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> Don't like this new layout at all


Strange isn't it mate! I must admit though I'm getting used to it.

Btw you only get 10 likes per 24hrs which are now reps, unless Ive just been rationed!

And I'm maxed out :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Strange isn't it mate! I must admit though I'm getting used to it.
> 
> Btw you only get 10 likes per 24hrs which are now reps, unless Ive just been rationed!
> 
> And I'm maxed out :lol:


That's gay


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That's gay


YES!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Were back YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Might be getting changed soon though.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FelonE See your a plat member now mate, did you jizz when you saw that :lol:

Edit: And i am gold apparently :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE See your a plat member now mate, did you jizz when you saw that :lol:
> 
> Edit: And i am gold apparently :thumb:


Didn't even know I was lol

Bow down before me peasants


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't even know I was lol
> 
> Bow down before me peasants


Your still a cvnt dont worry


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE See your a plat member now mate, did you jizz when you saw that :lol:
> 
> Edit: And i am gold apparently :thumb:


Im silver HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Dipsh1ts

Day 28

Starting Weight 14stone7lbs(203lbs)

Current Weight 15stone7lbs(217lbs)

Today was sposed to be rest day but had loads to do yesterday so took that as my rest day instead.

Will be hitting legs/arms hard today.

Have a good one


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Dipsh1ts
> 
> Day 28
> 
> ...


Have a good day you sexy beast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Have a good day you sexy beast


You too mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Suspects

Finally managed to log in on Tapatalk ffs

Day 29

Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs) 
Current Weight 15stone 5lbs (215lbs)

So after looking and feeling like a fat bloated mess I decided to reign in the cals a bit. Been getting 5000 the last two days and am looking/feeling better for it.
Done something to my back yesterday play fighting with Jiinx so taking a few days off and will be training again Monday.

Got a lump behind left nipple so have upped Adex to 0.5mg a day.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Suspects Finally managed to log in on Tapatalk ffs Day 29 Starting Weight 14stone 7lbs (203lbs) Current Weight 15stone 5lbs (215lbs) So after looking and feeling like a fat bloated mess I decided to reign in the cals a bit. Been getting 5000 the last two days and am looking/feeling better for it. Done something to my back yesterday play fighting with Jiinx so taking a few days off and will be training again Monday. Got a lump behind left nipple so have upped Adex to 0.5mg a day.


Welcome to the fat club, The 1st rule of fat club is "EAT EVERYTHING" 2nd rule of fat club is "EAT EVERYONE"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I was eating everything........looked like I'd eaten everyone lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I was eating everything........looked like I'd eaten everyone lol


Just as it should be mate, Need to put on the fat to get the muscle. Goes hand in hand but its hard not to go that one step too far eehh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Just as it should be mate, Need to put on the fat to get the muscle. Goes hand in hand but its hard not to go that one step too far eehh


That's it,don't mind putting a bit of chub on but was looking preeeetty fvcking chubby lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That's it,don't mind putting a bit of chub on but was looking preeeetty fvcking chubby lol


I very much doubt that LOL


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Still bulking then @FelonE, good sh!t man!

Dont believe this getting fat lark for a second, pics of a fat FelonE please lol!

Not sure about this new site, I don't like change....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Still bulking then @FelonE, good sh!t man!
> 
> Dont believe this getting fat lark for a second, pics of a fat FelonE please lol!
> 
> Not sure about this new site, I don't like change....


Yeah mate,swapping sus/npp for test/tren though cos this sh1t is flaring my puffy nips up. Gotta a lump.

This new sh1t is crap, preferred it before


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate,swapping sus/npp for test/tren though cos this sh1t is flaring my puffy nips up. Gotta a lump. This new sh1t is crap, preferred it before


Sounds like your estrogen ain't controlled brah and its either solely your estrogen or your estro is making your prolactin raise. You'll be lactating soon pal xxx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Sounds like your estrogen ain't controlled brah and its either solely your estrogen or your estro is making your prolactin raise. You'll be lactating soon pal xxx


Taking 0.5mg adex ed


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Taking 0.5mg adex ed


100% legit adex? Any chance you can try aromasin? Even letro 1-2x a week

Unusual that you'd have a flare up with that much adex ED mate. There is some study that show after 0.5mg adex 1mg wouldn't have any effeective difference; but you could try it.

When you say its flaring up, is it sore, lactating or anything? If not, it could just honestly be water retention from bulking. I have puffy nips like mental if I am low calorie then have a huge weekend binge at a BBQ or something, nips look like @Verno 's ass


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> 100% legit adex? Any chance you can try aromasin? Even letro 1-2x a week
> 
> Unusual that you'd have a flare up with that much adex ED mate. There is some study that show after 0.5mg adex 1mg wouldn't have any effeective difference; but you could try it.
> 
> When you say its flaring up, is it sore, lactating or anything? If not, it could just honestly be water retention from bulking. I have puffy nips like mental if I am low calorie then have a huge weekend binge at a BBQ or something, nips look like @Verno 's ass


Pharma Adex. Only been taking 0.5mg ed for about 4 days.

Not lactating just a lump and tingly. Switching to tren next week so should dry out a bit


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Pharma Adex. Only been taking 0.5mg ed for about 4 days. Not lactating just a lump and tingly. Switching to tren next week so should dry out a bit


So you've dropped the NPP (or going to?) cause don't run it together with tren.

I'd stick with what you're on tbh and just give the adex some time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> So you've dropped the NPP (or going to?) cause don't run it together with tren.
> 
> I'd stick with what you're on tbh and just give the adex some time.


Nah dropping mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah dropping mate


back to a cut then? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> back to a cut then? :lol:


Nope


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Sharpy76
Me getting fat


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking thick mate :thumb:

What does tren/test you planning on running (and lab?) @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking thick mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apollo test and tren mate. Probably 300mg of each


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Apollo test and tren mate. Probably 300mg of each


Sounds good.

Man i keep clicking on posts to like them. Do not think I'll ever get used to this 10 limit :lol:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Any reason for the switch to tren from npp?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nope





FelonE said:


> Apollo test and tren mate. Probably 300mg of each


wont you struggle to bulk on tren mate? Only asking because thought you couldnt bulk on it last time haha! Try EQ


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> @Sharpy76 Me getting fat


Fick the abs off your making good gains, Keep at it.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> Yeah mate,swapping sus/npp for test/tren though cos this sh1t is flaring my puffy nips up. Gotta a lump.
> 
> 
> 
> This new sh1t is crap, preferred it before


How do you rate npp then? Is it just the puffy nips putting you off or not a fan overall?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> How do you rate npp then? Is it just the puffy nips putting you off or not a fan overall?


Just the gyno symptoms mate. Apart from that it's been great.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude you don't look fat, still pretty cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Dude you don't look fat, still pretty cut


In real life I look like Jabba the Hut wirh a tan


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> Just the gyno symptoms mate. Apart from that it's been great.


Bad news, I was hoping gyno would be easy to control on that stuff. How's npp for pip, you're doing 1.5ml per shot right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Bad news, I was hoping gyno would be easy to control on that stuff. How's npp for pip, you're doing 1.5ml per shot right?


Shame eh

Yeah 1.5ml delt jabs,no pip


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I got gyno from both tren and npp. Tren was worse but it goes after cycle. Even @.5mg a day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I got gyno from both tren and npp. Tren was worse but it goes after cycle. Even @.5mg a day


I was fine on tren


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Think if your prone to gyno it'll flair up on most things. Just gotta keep it under control and let it go after the cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So after reading up a bit I've decided to try mini bulk/cut.

Started today on 2000 cals.

Will be jabbing rip240 in the morning, got about 5 jabs of it left and just ordered some torip and t3. Cutting hard for about 4-5 weeks.

Will cruise for a while after and rinse and repeat


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> So after reading up a bit I've decided to try mini bulk/cut.
> 
> Started today on 2000 cals.
> 
> ...


Tempted to join you, fu**ing hate the sight of food right now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Tempted to join you, fu**ing hate the sight of food right now lol


Bulk hard/cut hard........see what happens lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Bulk hard/cut hard........see what happens lol


Makes sense tbh, think the body gets fed up with either extreme after a while..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Makes sense tbh, think the body gets fed up with either extreme after a while..


Agree


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> So after reading up a bit I've decided to try mini bulk/cut.
> 
> Started today on 2000 cals.
> 
> ...


You'll love the TorRip mate! Mtren is Lovely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> You'll love the TorRip mate! Mtren is Lovely


Am I likely to murder my family?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Bulk hard/cut hard........see what happens lol


Great quote fella. Hope all goes well for you. :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Great quote fella. Hope all goes well for you.


Lol. Thanks Andy


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So after reading up a bit I've decided to try mini bulk/cut. Started today on 2000 cals. Will be jabbing rip240 in the morning, got about 5 jabs of it left and just ordered some torip and t3. Cutting hard for about 4-5 weeks. Will cruise for a while after and rinse and repeat


Why are you cutting dude?!?!

Personally I'd just stick to the plan and bulk. Don't see much point in cutting for 4wks tbh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Why are you cutting dude?!?!
> 
> Personally I'd just stick to the plan and bulk. Don't see much point in cutting for 4wks tbh.


Getting gyno from what I'm on so switching compounds

I'll show you how I cut in 4-5 weeks lol.
Lost about 8% bf in 7 weeks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FelonE you've let me down mate... I was waiting for 17st this cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> @FelonE you've let me down mate... I was waiting for 17st this cycle


I'd have 17stone breasts if i carried on lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> Why are you cutting dude?!?!
> 
> Personally I'd just stick to the plan and bulk. Don't see much point in cutting for 4wks tbh.


Agree 100%, your doing exactly what you were at before swapping and changing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Agree 100%, your doing exactly what you were at before swapping and changing.


No I'm not. Got a lump behind nipple so dropping sus/npp.

Am interested in what a mini bulk/cut would do.
Bulked and cut in one cycle before and it was good.

I'm thinking mini bulk/cut cycles from now on if this goes well


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Getting gyno from what I'm on so switching compounds I'll show you how I cut in 4-5 weeks lol. Lost about 8% bf in 7 weeks


I KNOW what you can do in 4-5wks bud! That's not my point, I just don't understand why? Just to bulk again once you've done it?

I see it as growing time wasted tbh.

But hey, what do I know!

I don't get gyno but I can imagine it's not much fun so that's fair enough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I KNOW what you can do in 4-5wks bud! That's not my point, I just don't understand why? Just to bulk again once you've done it?
> 
> I see it as growing time wasted tbh.
> 
> ...


Lol gyno is no joke mate. I'm already self conscious about my lower chest so this is all I need. Be wearing a sports bra to gym on Monday lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I KNOW what you can do in 4-5wks bud! That's not my point, I just don't understand why? Just to bulk again once you've done it?
> 
> I see it as growing time wasted tbh.
> 
> ...


I'm reigning it in these next few weeks too lol rebound..... Not pretty


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Bunch of women, become powerlifters brahs.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cutting now dude?

Well you have put on a real decent amount on this short bulk, we know you can drop the fat quick too so should go well


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

My gyno seems to be getting worse. I'm on test deca and oxy's.

Using wc aromasin @ 25mg ed but ordered tamoxifen to take with it. See if that helps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Cutting now dude?
> 
> Well you have put on a real decent amount on this short bulk, we know you can drop the fat quick too so should go well


Be interested to see where I end up tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> My gyno seems to be getting worse. I'm on test deca and oxy's.
> 
> Using wc aromasin @ 25mg ed but ordered tamoxifen to take with it. See if that helps.


2.5mg Letro a day for 4 weeks got rid of mine mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My diet for the next 4-5wks is.....

Meal 1..330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats 
Meal 2..shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk with 50g oats 
Meal 3..tin of tuna with 150g veg
Meal 4..Shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk and 50g oats 
Meal 5..Tin of tuna and 150g veg 
Meal 6..Shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

20mins hiit after every workout

Am currently 15stone 5lbs (215lbs)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> I'm reigning it in these next few weeks too lol rebound..... Not pretty


I get that you might wanna reign it in a tad if you've overdone it a bit on a bulk but to go on a harsh cut again so soon? Just don't see the point tbh.

Not digging you or @FelonE out btw, got nothing but love my bum bandits lol:wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I get that you might wanna reign it in a tad if you've overdone it a bit on a bulk but to go on a harsh cut again so soon? Just don't see the point tbh.
> 
> Not digging you or @FelonE out btw, got nothing but love my bum bandits lol:wub:


lol bum bandits


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> lol bum bandits


Ffs it's missed half the post again! It's wànk!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I get that you might wanna reign it in a tad if you've overdone it a bit on a bulk but to go on a harsh cut again so soon? Just don't see the point tbh. Not digging you or @FelonE out btw, got nothing but love my bum bandits lol:wub:


i was actually planning on doing the same thing. something i saw on a ben pak video. tempted to just stay bulking though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> i was actually planning on doing the same thing. something i saw on a ben pak video. tempted to just stay bulking though.


That's where I saw it lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

u guys shouldnt listen to bpak dumbest idiot ever


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> u guys shouldnt listen to bpak dumbest idiot ever


Looks better than you.shhhh


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Looks better than you.shhhh


He may well do, he's still retarded and getting absolutely rinsed on facebook for the last 3 days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> He may well do, he's still retarded and getting absolutely rinsed on facebook for the last 3 days


That doesn't interest me though


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That doesn't interest me though


Listening to poor information doesn't interest you? You'll just do bad things because someone "looked good" said it? kden.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> He may well do, he's still retarded and getting absolutely rinsed on facebook for the last 3 days


Everyone gets rinsed at some point on social media, people make it their mission to drag others down - namely the Jealous ones. Society eh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Listening to poor information doesn't interest you? You'll just do bad things because someone "looked good" said it? kden.


Bad things? He's not suggesting I take heroin lol

Bloody drama queen


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Everyone gets rinsed at some point on social media, people make it their mission to drag others down - namely the Jealous ones. Society eh


Tommy got some people being d1cks on fb over his steroid article.

Anyone can troll anyone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Tommy got some people being d1cks on fb over his steroid article.
> 
> Anyone can troll anyone


Exactly, Ben looks awesome year round. Do the people calling him out? Nope.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I get that you might wanna reign it in a tad if you've overdone it a bit on a bulk but to go on a harsh cut again so soon? Just don't see the point tbh. Not digging you or @FelonE out btw, got nothing but love my bum bandits lol:wub:


Oi ya big gaylord don't bloody start lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Exactly, Ben looks awesome year round. Do the people calling him out? Nope.


Yes, lol loads of people have called him out. Alan Aragon also rinsed him.

I was the best CS player in the UK by far once; but I couldn't teach someone how to be good and I was dumb as sh1t. Just like Bpak, looks good, dumb as fvck.

Do what you want, I don't care but Bpak talks SCIENCE and then gets owned by Alan Aragon cause none of what Bpak is doing is science, he talks sh1t.

See for yourself; not that you care. Either way, I love both of you, and doon't want to argue with you, because I don't really care what you do, I tell you, because I like you both and don't want you listening to that fvcking kent.

Alan Aragon

The following post by pro bodybuilder Ben Pakulski has more than 15,000 likes and more than 500 shares:
_____________________________

"Are you still eating carbs for breakfast?
STOP!!!
You do not need carbs in the morning to 'fuel your workouts'. Although you are more insulin sensitive in the morning, so are your FAT cells! They will take up glucose just as easily making you fatter and shutting down your fat burning for the rest of the day.

This is how to structure your diet for optimal body composition: [link to email list opt-in]"
_____________________________

^In essence, he's saying that carbs at breakfast should be avoided because they make you fat. That's completely insane, and it's very unfortunate how easy it is for people to buy into this. Here are some of the misled folks' responses to the post:
_____________________________

"Ben im somewhat of a ectomorph and im wondering if it would be smart to replace maybe 2 of my 6 eggs for breakfast with oats ?cause by the end of my day, i've gotten enough protein but i am struggeling with the carbs, theres just so much rise to be had! And potatoes.."

"So no carbs for breakfast and carbs after training and before bed/for dinner... Are these low Gi or high Gi carbs that are after training and before bed??? Are we talking oats for dinner or can you have brown rice or sweet potato??"

"No carbs in the morning, definitely no carbs at night.... So when you eat carbs if you are focusing on weight loss and building muscle?"

"Should I eat all of my meals as non carb before training when workoout starts about 3pm, or cut off carbs only for the breakfast?"
_____________________________

^Those are just some of the unanswered questions of confused people who are misled even further by advice from someone who they think they have no reason to doubt. And this buy-in is reinforced by the use of jargon that makes the post sound scientific. The problem is, it's the furthest thing from being scientifically correct. Beginning from the standpoint of short-term effects, there is no way in the realm of human physiology that carbs at breakfast automatically "shut down" fat oxidation for the rest of the day.

Furthermore, diurnal (within-day) variations in insulin sensitivity mean jack compared to net fat balance in the long-term. There is research showing that glucose tolerance decreases toward the evening, hence the traditional dogma to taper carbs down as the day goes on (this is just as mythical & misguided as the claim that everyone must do the opposite).

Finally, the body of longitudinal research directly comparing early versus late-shifted carbohydrate intake on bodyweight and/or body composition is equivocal. The weight of the evidence does not lean compellingly toward either direction; it's a fricking wash. And even if the bulk of the evidence DID indicate that one was better than the other for fat loss, the difference would likely be small and eventually vanish in the long-term.

Ultimately, I recommend that people pick the carb distribution that suits their PERSONAL PREFERENCE. Why? Because that's what will facilitate the most crucially important thing: ADHERENCE TO THE DIET. So, if you like to front-load your carbs in the day, great, have at it. You like to spread them evenly through each meal? Wonderful. You prefer to skip the breakfast carbs? Party on, bro. Just don't think there's any inherent magic in any one of those protocols (aside from what enables the individual to stick to the plan).


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

So what you've just pointed is fact but what Ben says isn't because????

people slag Phil heath on YouTube cos he pretty much swings when he does barbell curls. He's the greatest bodybuilder on the planet at this moment in time. According to the Olympia judges, of course.

Just because someone disagrees with what someone says, doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sen said:


> So what you've just pointed is fact but what Ben says isn't because????
> 
> people slag Phil heath on YouTube cos he pretty much swings when he does barbell curls. He's the greatest bodybuilder on the planet at this moment in time. According to the Olympia judges, of course.
> 
> Just because someone disagrees with what someone says, doesn't mean it's wrong.


The post I posted isn't about opinion.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I couldn't be assed reading it. Ben pak looks good. What he recommends must work. Well, it does on him anyway. So unless he does one thing but says another, I don't see why someone shouldn't try what he suggests. What you got to lose? A few months of your life?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sen said:


> I couldn't be assed reading it. Ben pak looks good. What he recommends must work. Well, it does on him anyway. So unless he does one thing but says another, I don't see why someone shouldn't try what he suggests. What you got to lose? A few months of your life?


If you want to look at it that way sure; but no-one is saying what he says won't work - it's that what he is sayiing is false. He claims something and says it is science, but that is not true.

You should read it, srs.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> If you want to look at it that way sure; but no-one is saying what he says won't work - it's that what he is sayiing is false. He claims something and says it is science, but that is not true.
> 
> You should read it, srs.


If looks alone decide these things for some people then he's still wrong. Phil Heath eats carbs for breakfast.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FWIW it's not just Ben Pakulski who promotes the idea of mini bulk/cut cycles; Layne Norton was doing this years ago (albeit from a nattie perspective). See 3 mins into the following video:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> FWIW it's not just Ben Pakulski who promotes the idea of mini bulk/cut cycles; Layne Norton was doing this years ago (albeit from a nattie perspective). See 3 mins into the following video:


My post was more about just listening to B-Pak for any advice is retarded when he gives out some of the worst advice, ever.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> FWIW it's not just Ben Pakulski who promotes the idea of mini bulk/cut cycles; Layne Norton was doing this years ago (albeit from a nattie perspective). See 3 mins into the following video:


Natty Norton


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> My post was more about just listening to B-Pak for any advice is retarded when he gives out some of the worst advice, ever.


Yes, but just becasuse someone is possibly wrong about one thing doesn't mean they are wrong about everything, and what is relevant here is the advice about bulking/cutting...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes, but just becasuse someone is possibly wrong about one thing doesn't mean they are wrong about everything, and what is relevant here is the advice about bulking/cutting...


Absolutely correct, but look at Alan's response. People have unanswered questions and get confused BECAUSE most the things he says is wrong. Then this is the problem when people say "but he looks good" and think what he is saying is true. Someone like B-pak should never be listened to and blacklisted from giving anyone help becausee he is a dumb mother fvcker.

If 80% of thee things you say are wrong, rather than listen to the 20% that may be right, just find a better source of information fullstop.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Absolutely correct, but look at Alan's response. People have unanswered questions and get confused BECAUSE most the things he says is wrong. Then this is the problem when people say "but he looks good" and think what he is saying is true. Someone like B-pak should never be listened to and blacklisted from giving anyone help becausee he is a dumb mother fvcker.
> 
> If 80% of thee things you say are wrong, rather than listen to the 20% that may be right, just find a better source of information fullstop.


Layne Norton was rubbished by many for what he said about metabolic damage. Does that mean you (and I) now ignore everything he says? Of course not.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

But if your aim is to look good, why wouldn't you listen to someone who looks good themselves? It obviously works for them so must work for others.

I mean, you wouldn't go up to the fattest guy in the gym and ask for advice would you?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Layne Norton was rubbished by many for what he said about metabolic damage. Does that mean you (and I) now ignore everything he says? Of course not.


and 80% of what Layne says isn't incorrect, do you always selectively do this? It's like half the time you say some really cool things that make sense, then the other half you argue against people who share similar beliefs to you or something and still have some broscience in you at times lol.

Anyway, this is Pauls log im out!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tommy wanks over layne nortons YouTube videos.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sen said:


> But if your aim is to look good, why wouldn't you listen to someone who looks good themselves? It obviously works for them so must work for others.
> 
> I mean, you wouldn't go up to the fattest guy in the gym and ask for advice would you?


Because according to you and many others "Not everything works the same for everyone"

Also; as I said, Ben says factually incorrect things, all the time. Doesn't matter how he looks he is dead WRONG.

Sorry paul, I promise I won't post again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Yes, lol loads of people have called him out. Alan Aragon also rinsed him.
> 
> I was the best CS player in the UK by far once; but I couldn't teach someone how to be good and I was dumb as sh1t. Just like Bpak, looks good, dumb as fvck.
> 
> ...


The last bit in brackets..... That's what matters to us hobby builders


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> But if your aim is to look good, why wouldn't you listen to someone who looks good themselves? It obviously works for them so must work for others.
> 
> I mean, you wouldn't go up to the fattest guy in the gym and ask for advice would you?


Can't pick a certain part from you post, tapa $ucks.
Anyway saying what works for him will work for you is completely incorrect. He's easily one of the genetic elite, not the best but up there. With the amount of gear and gh he's on with his genetics you just can't compare like for like.

Personally i like pak for some of his training ideas etc but his diet advise not as much!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Morning all, nothing to see here. Where's the old delete post option when you need it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from a 45min power walk with Jiinx. 
Got back to a tin of tuna and veg and Jiinx having a roast dinner.......sure I got the sh1t deal there haha.

Diet has been on point last 3 days,no.cheats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting 50mcg t3 tomorrow, let the hungry times commence


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Starting 50mcg t3 tomorrow, let the hungry times commence


f**k that. I have never liked the sound of T3s.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Starting 50mcg t3 tomorrow, let the hungry times commence


Been away a few days mate, so your switching it all up again?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> Been away a few days mate, so your switching it all up again?


hes like a women and always chopping and changing. Lol. Love ya


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> hes like a women and always chopping and changing. Lol. Love ya


New log then


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> New log then


he could ddo with a big sh!t


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> he could ddo with a big sh!t


But then it would be bulking time again lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> But then it would be bulking time again lol


hahahaha that's a good ppoint.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Munters

Weighed 15stone 1lb this morning. 
Looking less bloated and watery.
Slept like sh1t, woke up twice for a p1ss and pillows drenched in sweat,they have been every night for the past week.
2nd rip jab today.
Chest/back/shoulders and cardio today, should be good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Morning Munters
> 
> Weighed 15stone 1lb this morning.
> Looking less bloated and watery.
> ...


Haha, me too! Easily gone 12 before I got to sleep. Same here look wise, plenty of water dropped


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Haha, me too! Easily gone 12 before I got to sleep. Same here look wise, plenty of water dropped


You're looking good mate. Legs look great considering you ain't trained em in 6 weeks you jammy git


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> You're looking good mate. Legs look great considering you ain't trained em in 6 weeks you jammy git


About the only thing that looks good PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> About the only thing that looks good PMSL


Lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't think anyone slept well last night must have been between 1-2am i fell a sleep and up at 7 for kids ;(


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

2am for me aswell and then woke up at 6am


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Don't think anyone slept well last night must have been between 1-2am i fell a sleep and up at 7 for kids ;(


I haven't slept properly in over a year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> 2am for me aswell and then woke up at 6am


I was up at 5am ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session done

Smashed chest/back/shoulders and did 15mins ss cardio on the bike after,loved it.

Pre-workout pic,4 days in to my cut


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Phil Heath, B-pak, Micky Mouse, banzi, whoever.....! I'd listen to anyone over bananas.....


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking well felone mate. Hope the cut goes well.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I haven't slept properly in over a year


Same FVCKING Night shifts



FelonE said:


> Session done Smashed chest/back/shoulders and did 15mins ss cardio on the bike after,loved it. Pre-workout pic,4 days in to my cut


You look GOOD bro


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wtf ?

came here to see progress and am sitting through pages of tommybananana quoting some guy i never heard of. who the fvck is adam arragone , never heard of him.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Phil Heath, B-pak, Micky Mouse, banzi, whoever.....! I'd listen to anyone over bananas.....


Shut up ya junkie, this is a natty thread p1ss off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking well felone mate. Hope the cut goes well.


Thanks mate. It will lol sub 10% here I come


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Same FVCKING Night shifts
> 
> You look GOOD bro


Cheers mate. Will look better soon haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> wtf ?
> 
> came here to see progress and am sitting through pages of tommybananana quoting some guy i never heard of. who the fvck is adam arragone , never heard of him.


Think he was the lead singer of Adam And The Ants


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Think he was the lead singer of Adam And The Ants


i didnt realise that tommy was such a fan, guess thats explains why he's wearing make up in his avi.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> i didnt realise that tommy was such a fan, guess thats explains why he's wearing make up in his avi.


Yeah he loves him......but for some reason thinks he lifts weights


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

> Thanks mate. It will lol sub 10% here I come


Sub 10 IRL, or to the peeps on UKM lol? Two totally different things I thinks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Sub 10 IRL, or to the peeps on UKM lol? Two totally different things I thinks


I'll never even make 15% ukm lol


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

> I'll never even make 15% ukm lol


20% would be an achievement tbh.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'll never even make 15% ukm lol


Reckon you will be 20.01% after this cut lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> 20% would be an achievement tbh.


Agreed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Reckon you will be 20.01% after this cut lol


I'd be happy with 19.97%


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'd be happy with 19.97%


Impossible!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Impossible!


I can dream


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

What's even happened. Haven't been in this thread for a few 20 pages and now it's a cut? I'm confused haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> What's even happened. Haven't been in this thread for a few 20 pages and now it's a cut? I'm confused haha


Gyno flare up from the npp.so dropped it and doing a mini cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sh1theads

All is good,looking less watery this morning. Got some 'couples cardio' in last night and fvcking drenched me/her and the bed haha.

Woke up at 4.15 this morning ffs. Belly was fvcking rumbling.

Legs/arms /cardio today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yoghurt and oats done

Mrs sat next to me eating biscuits..... b1tch


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Yoghurt and oats done
> 
> Mrs sat next to me eating biscuits..... b1tch


Leading cause of domestic violence right there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Leading cause of domestic violence right there


Yep. She'd kick my face in for trying to nick one lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays session done

Nailed 420kg on legpress for 3 full rom reps on last set.

Completely soaked my whole vest through, looked like I'd just been swimming lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Diet has been on point as always. No cheats been had,looking a lot better already. My new Strawberrys and Whipped Cream whey from GoNutrition is the dogs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upping t3 to 75mcg tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Diet has been on point as always. No cheats been had,looking a lot better already. My new Strawberrys and Whipped Cream whey from GoNutrition is the dogs.


That sounds awesome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> That sounds awesome


I've been having Unflavoured for months so it tastes like a little slice of heaven compared to that lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've been having Unflavoured for months so it tastes like a little slice of heaven compared to that lol


Its Vile :lol: Isnt it funny how everybody likes different flavours!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Its Vile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah lol what's you preference?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah lol what's you preference?


Tbh honest mate I struggle with protein big time, I like USN Muscle fuel anabolic or Optimum Nutrition gold standard whey! Both stupidly expensive! Have to say though the muscle food 85 whey chocolate is pretty good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Tbh honest mate I struggle with protein big time, I like USN Muscle fuel anabolic or Optimum Nutrition gold standard whey! Both stupidly expensive! Have to say though the muscle food 85 whey chocolate is pretty good


I'll have anything lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blood pressure tonight is 135/63. That's good for me.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Blood pressure tonight is 135/63. That's good for me.


Need to get a blood pressure machine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Need to get a blood pressure machine


Mines an Omron M2. It's good and not too expensive


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Mines an Omron M2. It's good and not too expensive


Were you get it from


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@FelonE answer your whats app LOL


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> @FelonE answer your whats app LOL


He's playing hard to get? Stay strong bro


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> He's playing hard to get? Stay strong bro


What a cvnt, Feel like i have been cheated on LOL


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> What a cvnt, Feel like i have been cheated on LOL


He's with me :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Gaylords

6th day of cut. Weighing exactly 15stone (210lbs)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

To small bro, better bulk


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Them wheels


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> To small bro, better bulk


PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> To small bro, better bulk


Lol

I wanna compete at 87kg(13.7 stone) so I'm gonna cut down to 14stone and see what I look like. Only 14lbs to go lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Lol
> 
> I wanna compete at 87kg(13.7 stone) so I'm gonna cut down to 14stone and see what I look like. Only 14lbs to go lol


Will do it easy mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Them wheels


Stop looking at my legs ya bender



Adz said:


> Will do it easy mate


Yeah. Upped t3 to 75mcg today


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Stop looking at my legs ya bender


Banked for later :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Banked for later :drool:


Good lad


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

@FelonE, you know what you look like round about that weight, you did it last month!!!

You don't need to be any leaner than what you are now IMO.

Tbh, I think you overdid it with the calories and sugary sh!t (biscuits, ice cream etc). Should've kept diet tightish and increased slowly. Maybe it was too much too soon?

Anyway, I'm enjoying myself on the gain train, when you wanna hop back on, just let me know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> @FelonE, you know what you look like round about that weight, you did it last month!!!
> 
> You don't need to be any leaner than what you are now IMO.
> 
> ...


Well I'm 7lbs heavier and around the same condition as I was then. I'm going sub 10 and staying there. I was around 10% before but aiming for the 7-8% look.

I'll slowly gain on my cruise, very slowly. Won't be using npp again though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well today is the first day of this mini cut where I've felt proper hungry,still not cheated though. Could be cos I upped t3 today


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Well I'm 7lbs heavier and around the same condition as I was then. I'm going sub 10 and staying there. I was around 10% before but aiming for the 7-8% look. I'll slowly gain on my cruise, very slowly. Won't be using npp again though


What you gonna use instead


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> What you gonna use instead


Apparently eggs are better than steroids so about 64 eggs a day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Apparently eggs are better than steroids so about 64 eggs a day


Your gonna need a huge syringe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Your gonna need a huge syringe


Got decent quads so gonna scalpel them open and insert the eggs that way


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Apparently eggs are better than steroids so about 64 eggs a day


Yes they are mate because someone said so, It that to much eggage 50 should be plenty for the average gym rat


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> Stop looking at my legs ya bender
> 
> Yeah. Upped t3 to 75mcg today


What brand t3 you using bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What brand t3 you using bud


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

>


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


>


Not sure what emoticon that is,hasn't come up lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just nailed my 7cal jelly,food done for today


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed my 7cal jelly,food done for today


Which flavour? There awesome lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Which flavour? There awesome lol


I had strawberry but got a few different ones


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Friends of Dorothy

Still weighing exactly 15stone today but looking leaner.


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

Just read through the majority (skipped some of it you boring cvnt)

Impressive going from 300kg leg press at the start to 420 for 3 reps

In4thecut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stussy said:


> Just read through the majority (skipped some of it you boring cvnt) Impressive going from 300kg leg press at the start to 420 for 3 reps In4thecut


Cheers mate, am feeling strong atm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good in the pic mate, legs really are a strong point!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I had strawberry but got a few different ones


All I have is strawberry, constantly got one waiting in fridge! That and diet drinks (fanta orange zero :tongue: ) save me during a cut.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> @FelonE, you know what you look like round about that weight, you did it last month!!!
> 
> You don't need to be any leaner than what you are now IMO.
> 
> ...


according to people like Tommy bananas, a carb is a carb. Doesn't matter if it's from a potato or a brew?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> according to people like Tommy bananas, a carb is a carb. Doesn't matter if it's from a potato or a brew?


And that's why I ignore the the ugly little troll at all cost!!! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> according to people like Tommy bananas, a carb is a carb. Doesn't matter if it's from a potato or a brew?


It's true


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1 week in to my cut @210lbs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 1 week in to my cut @210lbs


Looking slender lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking slender lol


I prefer the term lean lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I prefer the term lean lol


Just seeing if it would put you back on the bulk train lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Just seeing if it would put you back on the bulk train lol


I'm too focused for that shizzle my nizzle. Got 7-8% firmly in sight.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'm too focused for that shizzle my nizzle. Got 7-8% firmly in sight.


U got dis. Wonder what a ukm 7% looks like tho lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> U got dis. Wonder what a ukm 7% looks like tho lmao


About 2% lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's true


Are you doing your nutrition course bud?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Are you doing your nutrition course bud?


Dunno yet mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dunno yet mate


think you should... good transformation, youd probs do well out of a career!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> think you should... good transformation, youd probs do well out of a career!


Cheers mate,appreciate it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,appreciate it


You obviously know your body very well but in my eyes you are a bit of an exception to the rule so i think a lot of people couldn't do what you do :lol: You cut with a decent amount of carbs which i know when i did i looked like s**t really... Horses for courses aint it but it would be good for you to get nutritional quals because then i think you'd be a better coach then you could be now. Also be good to see you get contest ready :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> You obviously know your body very well but in my eyes you are a bit of an exception to the rule so i think a lot of people couldn't do what you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know my body very well mate,always cut with the same diet cos it works for me. I'm quite hyperactive which is partly why I cut so easy,that and discipline. I'm cutting down to around 7-8 bf this time and not going over 10ish when I bulk from now on. Won't be too hard to contest prep then.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I know my body very well mate,always cut with the same diet cos it works for me. I'm quite hyperactive which is partly why I cut so easy,that and discipline. I'm cutting down to around 7-8 bf this time and not going over 10ish when I bulk from now on. Won't be too hard to contest prep then.


Exactly, you know it very well which is why you diet very well! Hyperactive like a lunatic aint you :lol:

Ohhh that wont be easy adding mass staying at 10% :lol: completely chnaged your mind then re not just going for a bulk for a while adding some good mass?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Exactly, you know it very well which is why you diet very well! Hyperactive like a lunatic aint you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah npp gave me a lump behind nipple so knocked that on the head and thought I'd nail sub 10 for the first time. I have gained though cos I was 14.7 before and I'm 15stone now in same condition.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah npp gave me a lump behind nipple so knocked that on the head and thought I'd nail sub 10 for the first time. I have gained though cos I was 14.7 before and I'm 15stone now in same condition.


Youll of gained mate, no doubt about that or saying you havent! Yeah tbh this last week or so ive had a small nipple. Going to see how it goes after i finish but just added nolva for the last week and it went down!

My next cycle is going to be a bulk on NPP i think, want to hit 15st at the cycle :thumb: Was around 13st 6lbs this morning!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

> It's true


so if I swapped the rice and oats I eat in a day with granulated sugar, I'd look no different?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> so if I swapped the rice and oats I eat in a day with granulated sugar, I'd look no different?


Nope


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nope


Do you belive that? Why don't your replace your oats then?

i thought you were better than that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Do you belive that? Why don't your replace your oats then?
> 
> i thought you were better than that


Lol too many bites today. If I believed it my diet wouldn't consist of tuna,veg,whey,oats and yoghurt


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol too many bites today. If I believed it my diet wouldn't consist of tuna,veg,whey,oats and yoghurt


c**t :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> so if I swapped the rice and oats I eat in a day with granulated sugar, I'd look no different?


@tommybananas lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> thats what i thought. Why would people eat rice etc when they could just eat crisps inatead?
> 
> also, why has this shite website quoted a load of stuff i didn't wanna quote?
> 
> ...


according to people like Tommy bananas, a carb is a carb. Doesn't matter if it's from a potato or a brew?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> @tommybananas lol


Not having no silly debate in my log. Wind it in


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> why does this site add quotes from posts you'd quoted ages ago? Absolute shite.


I give up.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Not having no silly debate in my log. Wind it in


Serious cu**s gonna be serious


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Serious cu**s gonna be serious


There's a time and a place for jokes....9.40pm on a Thursday isn't that time


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> There's a time and a place for jokes....9.40pm on a Thursday isn't that time


It's always that time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> It's always that time


9.40pm? You might wanna change the batteries in ya clock ya d1cksplash


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 9.40pm? You might wanna change the batteries in ya clock ya d1cksplash


Got dat automatic watch m8z, no batteries required


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Got dat automatic watch m8z, no batteries required


Alright James Bond calm down


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Alright James Bond calm down


But are all carbs equal??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> But are all carbs equal??


No. Oats are the Alpha Male of the carb world


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In .... Get some fkn good size on wor kid. :thumbup1: 17 clem here we come.....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Cutting now @FelonE lol your at 210 now after a week? What was you when you started you're cut?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> In .... Get some fkn good size on wor kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped the bulk,am currently cutting


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Stopped the bulk,am currently cutting


Oh, ah, errmmm silly me LOL. What I meant to say was....Get ripped to fork mate, Abs like a crocodiles back..... :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Uphill Gardeners

Weighed in at 14stone 13lbs this morning. Have lost 8lbs in 8 days,mostly water. Leaning up daily now,loving it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from an hours power walk with Jiinx. Burning fat like a mofo People say I'm lucky cos I got a fast metabolism...... No, I just put the work in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

As from tomorrow my diet will be.....


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

> As from tomorrow my diet will be.....


Why not up the fats and lower the carbs? Or will you adjust as weight loss stalls?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Why not up the fats and lower the carbs? Or will you adjust as weight loss stalls?


I don't cope well on lower carbs


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I don't cope well on lower carbs


How come you're dropping it again if you're still losing weight mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> How come you're dropping it again if you're still losing weight mate?


Not dropping it quick enough mate. This is a short, hard cut.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not dropping it quick enough mate. This is a short, hard cut.


How long you planning on going this cut for? 4 weeks?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> How long you planning on going this cut for? 4 weeks?


Roughly yeah


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Morning sweet cheeks!

8lb in 8 days not quick enough weight loss?

Wtf @FelonE??? You're doing just fine mate, no need to go any quicker imo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Morning sweet cheeks!
> 
> 8lb in 8 days not quick enough weight loss?
> 
> Wtf @FelonE??? You're doing just fine mate, no need to go any quicker imo


Morning mate. That was mostly water from the npp mate. Don't worry I got this sh1t sorted lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mofos

Day 9.

Weighed in at 14stone 12lbs. Getting there,ab veins are showing again now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays pic


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Do a side tricep pic matey


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Do a side tricep pic matey


Lighting is terrible in my house but here ya go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I always look about 11 stone in my home pics lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> I always look about 11 stone in my home pics lol


you look good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> you look good mate


Not in that pic I don't lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Lighting is terrible in my house but here ya go


Didn't know you did requests mate, do a looking over your shoulder biting the end of your finger pic


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Roughly yeah


Fair enough, you're like me, drop a sh1tload real quick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Dipsh1ts

Day 10 of my mini cut.

Weighed 14stone 10lbs this morning,lost 12lbs so far. Looking even leaner.

All going according to plan


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

>


Fat cúnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Fat cúnt


Hungry cvnt lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


Aha, found it  Looking good there matey.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Aha, found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate


I gotta go on a cut agan soon, bulking with T3 might help keep the fat off from eating but it seems nothing can prevent the dreaded beer belly :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I gotta go on a cut agan soon, bulking with T3 might help keep the fat off from eating but it seems nothing can prevent the dreaded beer belly


Maybe no beer might lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Them legs get me every time :cool2:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Maybe no beer might lol


Yeah soon as I realised it was fu**ing up my physique I thought f**k that lol, tbf it was mostly throughout June anyway had a bunch of parties to attend, haven't had any alcohol this month and the fat gains have stopped so there's all the proof I need that drinking and bodybuilding don't go hand in hand.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Them legs get me every time


Lol they've come on well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yeah soon as I realised it was fu**ing up my physique I thought f**k that lol, tbf it was mostly throughout June anyway had a bunch of parties to attend, haven't had any alcohol this month and the fat gains have stopped so there's all the proof I need that drinking and bodybuilding don't go hand in hand.


Exactly. I used to love a drink but soon as I started training I stopped completely, haven't drunk in over 3yrs now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


>


blimmin eck! Great quads...are you and roblet having a competition there? Both got nice pins....nit that I'm an expert at all...just sayin...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> blimmin eck! Great quads...are you and roblet having a competition there? Both got nice pins....nit that I'm an expert at all...just sayin...


Cheers Flubs lol no we're not having a competition,just both got decent legs haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Pagans

It's a new dawn....it's a new day....it's a new weight for me lol. 14atone 9lbs today.

Chest/back/shoulders and cardio today,will smash as always.

Mrs is off to Liverpool today for 3 weeks so I'll be crying in to my tuna and veg later......before the 3 week w4nkathon begins haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session done with 15mins flat out on the bike after.

Still just as strong considering I'm on around 1500 cals atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Definately think the tren has 'kicked' in,can't stop sweating and it's not not even hot here. Had to sit on the doorstep for half hour to try and cool down,didn't work.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had my first refeed in 11 days


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Just had my first refeed in 11 days


What was it?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Just had my first refeed in 11 days


What was it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What was it?


Guess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Guess


Richtea?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Richtea?


Yep lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Session done with 15mins flat out on the bike after.
> 
> Still just as strong considering I'm on around 1500 cals atm


why you dropping the cals so low ? would have thought you would easily cut on more than that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> why you dropping the cals so low ? would have thought you would easily cut on more than that.


Doing a hard cut my friend


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms/cardio finito b1tches

Smashed legs and arms always and did 15 mins hiit on bike after.

Leaning out daily now,loving it.

Thought I'd struggle on 1500 cals but it's not too bad,my performance hasn't suffered at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Happy B4stards

13 days in to my cut now.

Started cut at 15stone 7lbs

Weighed in today at 14stone 8lbs

Looking good,feeling good.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Happy B4stards
> 
> 13 days in to my cut now.
> 
> ...


What has been your favourite cycle you've run to date, you fcuking felon?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What has been your favourite cycle you've run to date, you fcuking felon?


Probably my first full one of test/winny. Made quite a dramatic change.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Probably my first full one of test/winny. Made quite a dramatic change.


And did you find the wind affected your joints much?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WrightStar said:


> And did you find the wind affected your joints much?


No not at all,loved it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

From this to this in 15 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing room selfie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On fire today. Sunbed shop selfie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

7 cal jelly in the freezer for later. Drinking my green tea then taking Jiinx on a 45min power walk

No rest day for the wicked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Power walk done. Jiinx is fvcked lol bless her.

Love the way my lower chest is shaping up now,always been fatty and droopy but as the fat's coming off it's looking more cut.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> From this to this in 15 weeks


brilliant mate! What did you run you're test at?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> brilliant mate! What did you run you're test at?


500mg all the way through mate. Bulked for 8 weeks,added 50mg winny for last 7 and cut.

I'm the same weight in both pics.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 500mg all the way through mate. Bulked for 8 weeks,added 50mg winny for last 7 and cut.
> 
> I'm the same weight in both pics.


cant believe the diff in 15 weeks, just started mine at 500 but carrying more body fat than you did when you started.. Are you glad you added the winny?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> cant believe the diff in 15 weeks, just started mine at 500 but carrying more body fat than you did when you started.. Are you glad you added the winny?


Crazy innit lol.

Yeah cos I was setting pbs on a 1000 cal deficit,definitely helped the cut


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

It is mate lol what was you're cals for the 8 weeks you bulked?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> It is mate lol what was you're cals for the 8 weeks you bulked?


Everything in sight lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The way your body changes weight is ridiculous mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Probably my first full one of test/winny. Made quite a dramatic change.


I thought your first cycle was m1t and test?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I thought your first cycle was m1t and test?


That's why I said my first full cycle. That one got cut short.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> The way your body changes weight is ridiculous mate


Changes rapidly doesn't it. Thrives on this sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Chicken Dippers

No weight change this morning,still 14stone 8lbs. I expect it to slow down the leaner I get so it's all good. I'll keep doing what I'm doing atm.

Chest/back/shoulders cardio today,can't wait to get in there,hate rest days.

Going swimming with Mrs mate later so should burn off a few more cals there.

Have a good day :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Great workout,was only having about 20secs between sets so did my whole session and 15mins on bike in 1 hour.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another 45min power walk with Jiinx done.........burn fat burn


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Ladies

Day 13 of the cut.

Weighed in a 14stone 7lbs,so down another pound. That's about a stone lost. Looking pretty lean atm but probably a way of 7%......keeping cutting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just did my first Torrip 301 jab,fvvvck that made me feel weird. Think I might have just experienced 'tren cough'. Throat went tight and I had to breathe deeply so as not to cough lol. Weird sh1t.

Also body went a bit tingly haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking flat but lean


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

> Just did my first Torrip 301 jab,fvvvck that made me feel weird. Think I might have just experienced 'tren cough'. Throat went tight and I had to breathe deeply so as not to cough lol. Weird sh1t.
> 
> Also body went a bit tingly haha


Used the torrip301 myself before

No scientist but not convinced it's even possible to fit 301mg of short acting gear into 1ml of oil. Never impressed me and the pip was horrendous! See how you get on though!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Used the torrip301 myself before
> 
> No scientist but not convinced it's even possible to fit 301mg of short acting gear into 1ml of oil. Never impressed me and the pip was horrendous! See how you get on though!


It's had good reviews so I reckon it'll be ok


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

> It's had good reviews so I reckon it'll be ok


Aye see how you get on! I know loads love Apollo and it certainly worked, just didn't blow my socks off like rip blends with much lower concentrates have done so it put me off. It should certainly help on a cut... Fat c**t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms/cardio Done

Wow.........Mtren is the dogs b0llox.

Didn't feel like I'm on low cals at all,felt like a beast. Legpressed 410kg for 4 reps full rom (on 1500 cals)

Focus was amazing. Best session I've had in a long time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

17quid for a weeks food, cheers Lidls


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tried to eat a whole pack of Rich Tea (300g,40 biscuits) for my refeed but only managed 30 biscuits. Could of nailed the whole lot before lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking sweating now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been p1ssing about on Photoshop,bit gay I know lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Bit gay??? You look like fecking @TELBOR :lol: puffter

Lean though mate :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Proper catalogue pose going on there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Bit gay??? You look like fecking @TELBOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Proper catalogue pose going on there


That's my cheeky number


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Setting up a portfolio for Lidls


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs has been away a week......the amount of w4nks I've had in that week is obscene


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Mrs has been away a week......the amount of w4nks I've had in that week is obscene


mate you want to get a prostate massager while she is away, they are awesome......... Wait ...... Wot ...... Oh sh1t err err well so I have been told :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> mate you want to get a prostate massager while she is away, they are awesome......... Wait ...... Wot ...... Oh sh1t err err well so I have been told :whistling:


Is it better than the hairbrush I've been using..........to brush my hair cough...........sh1t,haven't got any hair


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Setting up a portfolio for Lidls


is it official now then mate? Ukm Rep? 



FelonE said:


> Mrs has been away a week......the amount of w4nks I've had in that week is obscene


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Is it better than the hairbrush I've been using..........to brush my hair cough...........sh1t,haven't got any hair


of course hairbrushes don't take double A dura Cells!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> is it official now then mate? Ukm Rep?
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


I'll send you a pic of my sore,red nob lol



Nuts60 said:


> of course hairbrushes don't take double A dura Cells!


Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How's it going mate. Been away for 2 weeks you cutting/bulking and what you running now?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> On fire today. Sunbed shop selfie


Put it away you poser, No point showing off a cocktail sausage i suppose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How's it going mate. Been away for 2 weeks you cutting/bulking and what you running now?


Eas bulking but npp gave me a lump so switched to torrip 301 and been cutting for 16 days. Going for sub 10%


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll send you a pic of my sore,red nob lol


Getting a bit "samey" though isn't it mate?

Ooooo I know, stick a little hat on it, or a costume!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Eas bulking but npp gave me a lump so switched to torrip 301 and been cutting for 16 days. Going for sub 10%


You yoyo more than me lol. Sounds good though mate that torip supposed to be good shvt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Put it away you poser, No point showing off a cocktail sausage i suppose


Fvcking Anaconda


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You yoyo more than me lol. Sounds good though mate that torip supposed to be good shvt


Rips every time now,love em


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Do you even lift brother ? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Do you even lift brother ?


Shut up fatty


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Shut up fatty


LOL :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I always look 5stone lighter in my home pics lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It all looks to be going well from the pics fella.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Day 17 of this cut.

Weighed in at 14stone 7lb again,haven't lost any weight in 3 days,time to up my cardio. Ordered a punchbag,seriously fvcks me up punching the sh1t out of that.

Waist has gone from 36" to 34.5"

No pip at all from the torrip


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> It all looks to be going well from the pics fella.


Getting there mate


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Ho many ml a week of torrip u using?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Morning All
> 
> Day 17 of this cut.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to get some wraps for your hands/wrists mate, you don't want to fk em up. 

I have a 40kg maize bag.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Don't forget to get some wraps for your hands/wrists mate, you don't want to fk em up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got them coming as well mate. Great for cardio ain't it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah it gets you blowing out your @rse in no time. Ive got a vid on you tube of me beating the carp out of it. LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just did a lil home cardio circuit,fvcking dripping now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Just did a lil home cardio circuit*,fvcking dripping now*


Stop looking at my avi then LOL :blush:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Stop looking at my avi then LOL


Lol Mrs is away....times are hard mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Lol Mrs is away....times are hard mate


Must be.....LOL.......HELP!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah it gets you blowing out your @rse in no time. Ive got a vid on you tube of me beating the carp out of it. LOL


Thats nothing, I have videos of me beating the crap out of people LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Day 18 of the cut

Started at 15stone 7lbs

Today I'm 14stone 5lbs


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning you cvnt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Morning you cvnt lol


Morning sweetcheeks


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Day 18 of the cut
> 
> ...


Good work man!

Getting to the nitty gritty part now, time to dig deep


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good work man!
> 
> Getting to the nitty gritty part now, time to dig deep


Biting on the mouthguard and giving it everything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good you miserable t**t.... Dya think a smile would hurt :lol: Think you and @Sharpy76 should be brothers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looking good you miserable t**t.... Dya think a smile would hurt :lol: Think you and @Sharpy76 should be brothers


Cheers mate.

Smile? I'm not gay


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Smile? I'm not gay


Haha, i thought you and Natty Steve'O had a bit of a thing... I must be wrong :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.wowcher.co.uk/email-deal...e20-880813e16e03&et_cid=18286&et_rid=11875899

Few people on T Muscle been using this i think mate, you may want too!

@FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Haha, i thought you and Natty Steve'O had a bit of a thing... I must be wrong


Keeps trying to groom me.

Secret fetish is men on peds,who'd of thought eh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> http://www.wowcher.co.uk/email-deal...e20-880813e16e03&et_cid=18286&et_rid=11875899
> 
> Few people on T Muscle been using this i think mate, you may want too!
> 
> @FelonE


You saying I'm fat?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You saying I'm fat?


Yeah you fat cvnt :lol:

Serious note though i remember you mentioning about looking at nutrition courses... thoguth it may be a good introduction plus its dirt cheap :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Yeah you fat cvnt :lol:
> 
> Serious note though i remember you mentioning about looking at nutrition courses... thoguth it may be a good introduction plus its dirt cheap :lol:


Buying it tomorrow. Nice one for that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Ho many ml a week of torrip u using?


3ml mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Spunk Breaths

Day 19 of the cut

Weighed in at 14stone 3lbs this morning, did drench the pillow and bed with sweat last night so that's probably why lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashed legs/arms/cardio.

Really pleased with my condition atm. I'm the biggest and leanest I've ever been.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate!

Makes me actually want to cut haha not yet though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking good mate!
> 
> Makes me actually want to cut haha not yet though


Thanks mate,all going according to plan lol.

I'm like that when I see other cutting and I'm bulking lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still not a single bit of pip from the torrip


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Still not a single bit of pip from the torrip


Lucky u the trenrip300 Am using is like been shot but thinks it's due to over using sites?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Lucky u the trenrip300 Am using is like been shot but thinks it's due to over using sites?


I've been using quads/delts for a year. What lab is yours?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> I've been using quads/delts for a year. What lab is yours?


Wildcat mate.
Used delts first time last week!!! Ouch! Normally use glute and pecs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Wildcat mate.
> Used delts first time last week!!! Ouch! Normally use glute and pecs.


Delts hurt when i get pip in em lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

10 mins of rapid fire high kicks and punches on the speedball.........fvcked me up more than 30mins on the bike.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

14stone 2lbs this morning. Not looking too shabby.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 14stone 2lbs this morning. Not looking too shabby.


looking lean mate, getting shredded :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> looking lean mate, getting shredded


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> looking lean mate, getting shredded :thumb:


Cheers mate,on my way


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still 1600cals??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Still 1600cals??


1500 with a refeed every 5 days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Felling strong on those cals???
You are used to a lot more than that


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 1500 with a refeed every 5 days


God knows you manage on 1500 cals a day mate. I'd be seriously starving on that amount, like clawing at the fridge door starving...I would end up binging too bad.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> God knows you manage on 1500 cals a day mate. I'd be seriously starving on that amount, like clawing at the fridge door starving...I would end up binging too bad.


Discipline my friend lol. Got a goal in sight and I'll do what it takes to get there


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Discipline my friend lol. Got a goal in sight and I'll do what it takes to get there


I've got discipline, I just drove past the chippy and stopped myself going in, in favour of clean food. Fcuk knows how I managed it, dying for fish chips beans smothered in ketchup 

Looking well for it though dude.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How I'm looking atm


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Coming in nicely fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking much leaner now mate


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

What's your current full day of eating on 1500 cals mate? Am I right guessing your on minimal amounts of carbs and fat?

only way Ive tried 1500 cals was by fasting till late afternoon and eating before and after my workout which was around 8pm. Even that was a struggle haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking great @FelonE!!

Still coming off nicely by the looks of it, must be that punch bag!

Fvck knows how you manage on 1500kcals though, it's makes me shudder just thinking about it lol.

So what exactly is the goal now pal? Obviously I know you want to get in to single digits but then what, any ideas yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Coming in nicely fella


Cheers Andy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking much leaner now mate


Getting there mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What's your current full day of eating on 1500 cals mate? Am I right guessing your on minimal amounts of carbs and fat?
> 
> only way Ive tried 1500 cals was by fasting till late afternoon and eating before and after my workout which was around 8pm. Even that was a struggle haha


Meal 1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt

Meal 2. Shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk

Meal 3. Tin of tuna and 200g veg

Meal 4. Shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk

Meal 5. Tin of tuna and 200g veg

Meal 6. Shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking great @FelonE!!
> 
> Still coming off nicely by the looks of it, must be that punch bag!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. 1500cal isn't actually that hard,you get used to it.

The plan is to get sub 10bf and stay there. No crazy eating anymore and lean bulk from now on. Every blast will be tren based.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Seat Sniffers.

Day 24 of the cut.

Weighed in at 14stone 3 this morning.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I've changed my diet a little bit,getting 1800 cals and dropping some milk out,swapping it with peanut butter.

Meal 1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt

Meal 2. (post workout)Shake with water and 100g peanut butter

Meal 3. Tin of tuna and 200g mixed veg

Meal 4. Shake with water

Meal 5. Tin of tuna and 200g mixed veg

Meal 6. Shake with water


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms look ok but the back fat is stubborn for me


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So I've changed my diet a little bit,getting 1800 cals and dropping some milk out,swapping it with peanut butter.
> 
> Meal 1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt
> 
> ...


How come you're adding 300kcals mate?

Are you adding in more cardio to compensate?

300 is a fair increase especially as your goal is to get ripped! Just curious to your reasoning behind it

Good luck with lean bulking and staying in single digits lol!

If you manage to do it I'll offer reach arounds for your secret :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> How come you're adding 300kcals mate?
> 
> Are you adding in more cardio to compensate?
> 
> ...


Doubt 300cals will make much difference to me tbh. Wanted to ditch milk so subbed it with peanut butter and a few morw cals.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good shape to your tricep, proper defined


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure what bf% I am, probably around 12 atm


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job, one of the only logs I like to keep track of.

What a your macros? I'm guessing about 100g of fat 180g protein and rest carbs from greek yoghurt/veg?

What would you say are the best compounds for bulking and cutting, now you've done a few?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good job, one of the only logs I like to keep track of.
> 
> What a your macros? I'm guessing about 100g of fat 180g protein and rest carbs from greek yoghurt/veg?
> 
> What would you say are the best compounds for bulking and cutting, now you've done a few?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sus/npp was doing it for me on my bulk til i got gyno,was doing well. Cutting is probably tren rip,t3,winny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bloody starving so having a bowl of veg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bloody starving so having a bowl of veg


fvck being on them kcals I couldn't handle that. I struggle going much lower than 3k. Doing well though mate, looking good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> fvck being on that kcals I couldn't handle that. I struggle going much lower than 3k. Doing well though mate, looking good


It's not actually that bad mate. First few days was hard but you soon get used to it. Definitely working for me.
Cheers mate,appreciate it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp is 129/62. Lowest it's been in 3months. Happy with that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sh1tstabbers

Weighed in at 14stone 1(197lbs) this morning. Pleased with my progress and current look........not pleased enough though.....keep cutting lol. Lost 20lbs so far haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You got a target weight in mind or just going off the mirror?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sh1tstabbers
> 
> Weighed in at 14stone 1(197lbs) this morning. Pleased with my progress and current look........not pleased enough though.....keep cutting lol. Lost 20lbs so far haha.


by the look of you mate your close to what 10/11%? I say this will be the hard part now :lol: Getting past 10% is the hard part so they say...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You got a target weight in mind or just going off the mirror?


Off the mirror mate. Using this says I'll be around 190lbs at 7-8%bgf

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/WeightBodyComp.html



A1243R said:


> by the look of you mate your close to what 10/11%? I say this will be the hard part now :lol: Getting past 10% is the hard part so they say...





A1243R said:


> by the look of you mate your close to what 10/11%? I say this will be the hard part now :lol: Getting past 10% is the hard part so they say...


Just gotta keep going


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

15mins hiit on the speedball done,dripping sweat everyfvckingwhere


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not sure what bf% I am, probably around 12 atm


Either way mate looking good :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Either way mate looking good


Thanks mate. Not bothered what it is just wondered


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Not bothered what it is just wondered


what's what? Bf% do you mean?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> what's what? Bf% do you mean?


Yeah blud


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah blud


yeah I'd agree at 12 mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> yeah I'd agree at 12 mate.


P1ss off I'm about 5 ya tosser


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> P1ss off I'm about 5 ya tosser


Do you get a jug with that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Do you get a jug with that?


I drink petrol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I drink petrol


lol that's one way to dry out P


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

looking good big man not long to go untill your under your 10% mark!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

p.cullen said:


> looking good big man not long to go untill your under your 10% mark!


Sore subject that one :whistling:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Verno said:


> Sore subject that one :whistling:


oops my bad


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

p.cullen said:


> oops my bad


Lol wait till he gets here, I'm toast!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

haha im pretty interested to hear this...... :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> looking good big man not long to go untill your under your 10% mark!


Cheers mate,getting harder and slower now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg veins are coming


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower abs starting to show for the first time ever


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Leg veins are coming


Like a side of lean beef mate!

Them fcukin calf veins :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Like a side of lean beef mate!
> 
> Them fcukin calf veins


Had veiny shins and calves before anything lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Had veiny shins and calves before anything lol


I've got nice thready shiny blue ones, do they count?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I've got nice thready shiny blue ones, do they count?


Only if they're varicose


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Only if they're varicose


Sweeeeet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2x20mins hiit cardio today. I will hit single digit bf goddamn it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 2x20mins hiit cardio today. I will hit single digit bf goddamn it lol


how's your back looking fatboy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> how's your back looking fatboy?


Ok,it's just lower back fat that I struggle to get off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided to revert back to a 5 day split for a while so I can really give each muscle the battering it deserves.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How much ab work do you do?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Decided to revert back to a 5 day split for a while so I can really give each muscle the battering it deserves.


good lad, f**k the upper lowers off :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> How much ab work do you do?


None


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> good lad, f**k the upper lowers off


It's done me well but can hit a single bodypart harder


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> None


for gods sake, you just grow like a bastard without trying haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> for gods sake, you just grow like a bastard without trying haha


Lol. Was doing em 3 times a week last year. Done em probably twice this year and they look no different. Smokers cough helps them work though lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@FelonE if your hungry I'm about to start on choc digestives and a pint of milk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> @FelonE if your hungry I'm about to start on choc digestives and a pint of milk


W4nk3r lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sh1tlips

Still 14stone 1 this morning. Waist is down from 36" to 34" now.

Shoulders getting fvcked up today,can't wait.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Having a can of Zero Monster daily atm,kills my appetite,ideal.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> W4nk3r lol


 it has been known!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> it has been known!


I can't stop atm lol. Had a half hour ss w4nk last night


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I can't stop atm lol. Had a half hour ss w4nk last night


Ahhh mate tell me about it! Half way through tren-e cycle atm.

No appetite and pulled forearms! Got a cramp in forearm knocking one out last night....imagine my surprise lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ahhh mate tell me about it! Half way through tren-e cycle atm.
> 
> No appetite and pulled forearms! Got a cramp in forearm knocking one out last night....imagine my surprise lol


I can't come for ages lol. Mrs don't mind though and it's good cardio


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I can't come for ages lol. Mrs don't mind though and it's good cardio


lol winner all round then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulder/abs done

Standing overhead press 30kg,40kg,50kg,55kg,57.5kg,55kg,50kg,40kg,30kg

Seated db press 20kgs x6 sets for reps

Front raises with a plate 10kg,15kg,20kg,25kg,20kg,15kg,10kg

Front raises with 8kg dbs 6 sets for reps

Cable side raises,can't remember exact weights but went up/down weights for about 6 sets

Db side raises with 8kg dbs 6 sets for reps

Cable rear delts,up/down the weights again

Bent over db rear delts with 8kg dbs for 6 sets for reps

Abs

Hanging leg raises for 3 sets

Weighted cable crunches for 3 sets

Cable side to sides for 3 sets

Great workout,shoulders felt pumped and battered.

Got a nice compliment off some random bloke as soon as I walked in. Saying I look great,big but lean too. Cheers mate appreciated


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just about to demolish a 300g pack of Hobnobs for my refeed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Done,feel sick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Just about to demolish a 300g pack of Hobnobs for my refeed


Cúnt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Cúnt lol


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting IF tomorrow to try get the last bit off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Forgot to update earlier after my arms session. Basically did about 50 sets each on bis and tris lol. How i roll,arms were pumped as a mofo mayne. Some lad said to me "mate has anyone ever told you you're an animal in the gym" loool tren ftw.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning My Brothers From Another Bunch Of Mothers

Day 29 of my cut.

Weighed in at 14stone dead on this morning. Has took me 5 days to lose 1lb,not used to that lol.

I'd say I'm at or if not very close to 10% now.

Got around 6lbs to shift,gonna take a few weeks I reckon,can't do anymore than I am so I'll keep grinding it out.

Legs are getting fvcking destroyed with lots of sets today,can't wait

Have a good day all


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Shoulder/abs done
> 
> Standing overhead press 30kg,40kg,50kg,55kg,57.5kg,55kg,50kg,40kg,30kg
> 
> ...


Are you training for fitness figure or bikini class?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you training for fitness figure or bikini class?


Called putting in work..........You probably don't recognize it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs today was...........

Squat. 40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,60kg,60kg,40kg,

Single leg legpress. 80kg,80kg,80kg,80kg

Legpress. 100kg,150kg,200kg,250kg,300kg,250kg,200kg,150kg,100kg

Lunges with 16kg dbs x 4

Squats with 16kg dbs x 4

Single leg ext. Can't remember exact weights but went up and down a few plates

Leg ext. Up and down the whole stack

Single leg hams. Up and down a few plates

Hams. Up and down about 6 plates

Legpress calf raises. 8 sets @ 200kg

Selling thermogenic tabs in Lidl,bought em and necked one just for the caffeine .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Called putting in work..........You probably don't recognize it


Lol Nah mate wouldn't have a clue.... 

keep it up and you should get that single figure % your after. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lol Nah mate wouldn't have a clue....
> 
> keep it up and you should get that single figure % your after. :thumbup1:


Lol getting there mate,not too much more to lose. Fvcking hard work getting it off now though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good leg session there mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good leg session there mate


Cheers mate,legs were buckling walking out the gym lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Your definately a legend on here, love the journal! When you get to single digits you'll look damn good bud, keep it up!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Your definately a legend on here, love the journal! When you get to single digits you'll look damn good bud, keep it up!


Lol thanks mate. Always loved you :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For people that are cutting. I can't recommend these enough. 2.50 for 60 tabs from Lidls. I take two soon as I wake up and I've got energy all day and no appetite lol. Perfect.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> For people that are cutting. I can't recommend these enough. 2.50 for 60 tabs from Lidls. I take two soon as I wake up and I've got energy all day and no appetite lol. Perfect.


Sponsored lidl athlete that's why you're saying that!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Sponsored lidl athlete that's why you're saying that!!!


Even if I wasn't I'd still recommended them,they're blinding. 
Only on around 1700cals and don't even feel like eating them haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like a good investment


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> For people that are cutting. I can't recommend these enough. 2.50 for 60 tabs from Lidls. I take two soon as I wake up and I've got energy all day and no appetite lol. Perfect.


What's in them mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What's in them mate?











142.5mg caffeine per tab lol bonus. Basically a can of Redbull in each tablet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been doing a can of Monster in a day, this is much cheaper


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Even if I wasn't I'd still recommended them,they're blinding.
> 
> Only on around 1700cals and don't even feel like eating them haha


I'll let you off then, popping down lidl soon for them cheap ass almonds so might need to add a tub, if I quote FELONE15 at checkout do I get 15% off and free bag?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I'll let you off then, popping down lidl soon for them cheap ass almonds so might need to add a tub, if I quote FELONE15 at checkout do I get 15% off and free bag?


Tell em i sent you and you'll get 20% off and a complimentary blowjob round the back. Don't get Tracey though she's got Athletes Foot on the underside of her tongue.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dumdum said:


> Your definately a legend on here, love the journal! When you get to single digits you'll look damn good bud, keep it up!


orrroighty leg! That's said as in "ledge" by the way, not "leg" as in legs, you got two of 'em 

humph.....never quite comes out the way you want in type does it? Hehe......you do look good though, that is true.....happy Sunday....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> For people that are cutting. I can't recommend these enough. 2.50 for 60 tabs from Lidls. I take two soon as I wake up and I've got energy all day and no appetite lol. Perfect.


What's that???
Eca in disguise??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What's that???
> 
> Eca in disguise??


Fvcking feels like it. Took one at 5am and one a couple of hours later,been flying all day lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol thanks mate. Always loved you :thumb:


Has anyone got a bucket?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Verno said:


> Has anyone got a bucket?


your just jealous!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

dumdum said:


> your just jealous!


weeeeeeeell maybe a little


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@FelonE What's your diet looking like now mate at 1700 cals?

And what you doing for refeeds/cheats etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> @FelonE What's your diet looking like now mate at 1700 cals?
> 
> And what you doing for refeeds/cheats etc


1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt

2. 100g peanut butter and a shake with 500ml semi-skimmed mik

3. tin of tuna and 200g veg

4. shake with water

5. tin of tuna with 200g veg

6. shake with water

Cals 1679 P-191 C-68 F-70

refeeds twice a week,300g packet of Hobnobs(around 1500 cals a pack)


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt
> 
> 2. 100g peanut butter and a shake with 500ml semi-skimmed mik
> 
> ...


Sounds decent mate, all worth it in the end


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Sounds decent mate, all worth it in the end


Doing the job nicely mate,nearly where I wanna be now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Rimmers

Weighed in at 13stone 13lbs this morning,lightest I've been in a long time lol.

Waist is down from 36" to 33 3/4"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Morning Rimmers
> 
> Weighed in at 13stone 13lbs this morning,lightest I've been in a long time lol.
> 
> Waist is down from 36" to 33 3/4"


Good work mate! Where you measuring? I did belly button to belly button Saturday and was 30".....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good work mate! Where you measuring? I did belly button to belly button Saturday and was 30".....


Round belly button


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 142.5mg caffeine per tab lol bonus. Basically a can of Redbull in each tablet


Gutted my lidl doesn't sell them 

But on the upside I managed to get 75 eggs for a fiver and 500g almonds for a fiver.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Gutted my lidl doesn't sell them
> 
> But on the upside I managed to get 75 eggs for a fiver and 500g almonds for a fiver.


Doesn't it? I'll speak to Dave at Head Office and sort that out for ya.

Good for food isn't it lol bargain


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Doesn't it? I'll speak to Dave at Head Office and sort that out for ya.
> 
> Good for food isn't it lol bargain


love the salted almonds!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest day done cvnts

Flat bench(bb) bar,40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,80kg,60kg,40kg all for reps

Inline db bench(weight per db) 12kg,14kg,16kg,18kg,20kg,22kg,24kg,26kg,28kg,30kg,26kg,24kg,20kg,18kg,16kg,14kg,12kg, all for reps

Flat bench db flyes(weight per db) 8kg,10kg,12kg,14kg,16kg,18kg,16kg,14kg,12kg,10kg,8kg all for reps

Job Done

Felt like a mental crackhead after 1ml of torrip 301,0.8ml of test,75mcg t3 and 2 of the Lidl Thermo tabs lol all fasted too.......great session haha



Verno said:


> love the salted almonds!


So I've heard :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Chest day done cvnts
> 
> Flat bench(bb) bar,40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,80kg,60kg,40kg all for reps
> 
> ...


it's all about that special glaze mate 

Right, Fat Ronalds for coffee, then gym :thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Round belly button


Fat cùnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a refeed today,having em every 3 days. Killed back today,did deads for the first time in ages......fvcked me up lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders done famalam

All sets were for reps. Db weights are per db

Seated db press. 8kg,12kg,16kg,20kg,24kg,28kg,24kg,20kg,16kg,12kg,8kg

Standing bb press. 4xsets bar

Front raises with plates. 5kg,10kg,15kg,20kg,25kg,20kg,15kg,10kg,5kg

Db front raises. 4xsets with 14kg dbs

Lat raises with plates. 2.5kg,5kg,10kg,10kg,10kg,5kg,2.5kg

Db lat raises. 4xsets with 14kg dbs

Bent over rear delts with plates. 2.5kg,5kg,10kg,5kg,2.5kg

Cable reverse flyes. 4xsets on 6kg each.

Great session,delts were pumped as a mofo. Loved it.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session there and congrats on the rep thing mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good session there and congrats on the rep thing mate


Yeah it fvxked me up haha. Thanks mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My 25min cardio circuit done.

100 star jumps

50 knee ups each side

1-2 punches 50 either side

Jogging on spot 100 steps each side

x5


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweating like a mofo mayne


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats on the rep thing mate, very deserved made some wise choices with this rep melarky.
You'll be sponsored next and claiming natty, isn't that what happens right.

Jokes bro, well done!!!!

Looking good too, now don't get me wrong I love tattoos (got a sleeve) but that monstrosity on your stomach, takes away from the aesthetics bro!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Congrats on the rep thing mate, very deserved made some wise choices with this rep melarky.
> You'll be sponsored next and claiming natty, isn't that what happens right.
> 
> Jokes bro, well done!!!!
> ...


Thanks mate.

Fvcking awful tattoo isn't it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered some Dark Chocolate Zero Syrup,peanut butter and a new shaker from The Protein Works. Apparently that syrup is really good.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered some Dark Chocolate Zero Syrup,peanut butter and a new shaker from The Protein Works. Apparently that syrup is really good.


The zero syrups are bang on mate! Not tried that flavour though tbh.

Maple, golden, choc fudge and butterscotch are all the nuts.

And before anyone bangs on about a rep pushing products, I've used them for the last couple years (syrups) and TPW since day dot.

Sorry about the disclaimer lol.

Youre getting that death face aids victim look going on now mate, good shizzle lol. Dig deep bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> The zero syrups are bang on mate! Not tried that flavour though tbh.
> 
> Maple, golden, choc fudge and butterscotch are all the nuts.
> 
> ...


I think it was one of your posts about the syrups that made me check em out,

Still soldiering on mate haha been 5 weeks tomorrow,probably another 4 to go(hopefully not though)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So fu**ing hungry man. Had my last cals at 7pm and it was only a shake with water. Be strong Paul be strong lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking awesome mate, not jealous at all just a full on **** :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> So fu**ing hungry man. Had my last cals at 7pm and it was only a shake with water. Be strong Paul be strong lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking awesome mate, not jealous at all just a full on ****


**** love all round


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

>


You b4stard lol. Got a packet of Hobnobs in the cupboard ready for my Saturday refeed


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sponsored now mate? haven't checked this log in a while, well done on the sponsor bud. :thumb: looking considerably leaner now as well. keep up the good work. you still running NPP? what you make of it as a compound on a whole, worth throwing in the mix on a bulk?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Sponsored now mate? haven't checked this log in a while, well done on the sponsor bud. :thumb: looking considerably leaner now as well. keep up the good work. you still running NPP? what you make of it as a compound on a whole, worth throwing in the mix on a bulk?


Hello mate. No not sponsered,a rep for them.

I stopped npp after about 4 weeks cos it gave me a lump behind my nipple but before that I gained well on it,was good stuff.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking great my ***** ;-)

thought ha it was only cvnts like me and @TELBOR that are up this early lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fools

Weighed in a 13stone 12lbs this morning. Look decent.....feel hungry lol.

Arms today so should be fun,need to start hitting abs a couple of times a week I reckon cos even though I can see my abs they're flat. Want em blocky.

Have a good day all.......if you need a spot hit me up.



Abc987 said:


> Looking great my ***** ;-)
> 
> thought ha it was only cvnts like me and @TELBOR that are up this early lol


Lol I'm up a 5am everyday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's quite humbling when you cut to quite low bf and realise how little you weigh haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> It's quite humbling when you cut to quite low bf and realise how little you weigh haha


Doesn't half fcuk your head up if you concentrate on the scales too much though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Doesn't half fcuk your head up if you concentrate on the scales too much though


I only use emtoo make sure I'm going in the right direction. I don't actually look to small in real life. Had a few say they thought i weighed more than i do. 
Regardless of what the scales say I'm not stopping til i get where I want to be.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I only use emtoo make sure I'm going in the right direction. I don't actually look to small in real life. Had a few say they thought i weighed more than i do.
> 
> Regardless of what the scales say I'm not stopping til i get where I want to be.


Coulsdnt agree more mate. Dropped nearly 3st now and am told I look bigger.

Still f**ks with my head when on scales though. Mind over matter lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Coulsdnt agree more mate. Dropped nearly 3st now and am told I look bigger.
> 
> Still f**ks with my head when on scales though. Mind over matter lol!


Funny how you lose weight, feel tiny but look bigger lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking great mate seriously


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looking great mate seriously


Cheers mate,feel exhausted atm. Takes its toll on you this cutting malarkey


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Cheers mate,feel exhausted atm. Takes its toll on you this cutting malarkey


Got 8 weeks to cut for holiday myself so will know dem feels lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Got 8 weeks to cut for holiday myself so will know dem feels lol


The results are worth it though, just gotta soldier on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna be taking my time on the last few %bf. I haven't got a deadline etc. 
Gonna be zigzagging calories from today. 
Will be following the fat loss column on the chart below.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Is that an app?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Freedieting.com


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Freedieting.com


Your extreme fat loss is my normal fat loss lol. Poverty macros.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Your extreme fat loss is my normal fat loss lol. Poverty macros.


Sh1t lol.
That Freedieting.com has the most accurate calculators I've found,always use it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Funny how you lose weight, feel tiny but look bigger lol


Propper head fcuk isn't it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Propper head fcuk isn't it!


Yep,sure is


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yep,sure is


where are you at with bodyfat now P?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> where are you at with bodyfat now P?


Just took this


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just took this


Gotta be sub now then mate??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Gotta be sub now then mate??


Not yet mate I don't reckon. Probably around 10%


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not yet mate I don't reckon. Probably around 10%


Well your modest mate. I'd have said 9.8


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Well your modest mate. I'd have said 9.8


Lol ukm 24.6


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol ukm 24.6


fookin ell that makes me 35 then :scared:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> fookin ell that makes me 35 then :scared:


37.875


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> 37.875


Ah fcuk..... Pass me the biscuits :crying:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ah fcuk..... Pass me the biscuits


Hobnobs?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Hobnobs?


Ooooo don't mind if I do. Ta v much


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Whats all this REP shiit you have in profile pic Felone


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking well buddy. Keep it up!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> Whats all this REP shiit you have in profile pic Felone


he got one of the protein works gigs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Dunno about where you are but the weather is fvcking pants here.

Leg day today,going all out to fvcking hurt the puny b4stards,they disgust me lol

Have a good day you bunch of cvnts :thumb:



arcticfox said:


> Whats all this REP shiit you have in profile pic Felone


I'm a rep for The Protein Works mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Looking well buddy. Keep it up!


Cheers mate :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done on becoming a rep mate, are you starting a new range of TPW biscuits?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Dunno about where you are but the weather is fvcking pants here.
> 
> ...


do YOU get free sh!t ????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> do YOU get free sh!t ????


Not quite free lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs Done

Squats 8 sets

Single leg legpress 4 sets

Legpress8 sets

Db lunges 4 sets

Db squats 4 sets

Single leg ext 4 sets

Leg ext 4 sets

Single leg hams 4 sets

Hams 4sets

Standing claf raises 4 sets

Legpress calf raises 4 sets

Felt sick after and legs are still buckling now.

6 weetabix and 500ml semi-skimmed milk post-workout......went down a treat cos I trained fasted.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bloody mirror is too high for a decent leg pic,probably cos most people there don't train legs lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got my order from TheProteinWorks.com. 









Answered the door topless and the delivery bloke said fvcking hell you're in good shape and started asking about my workout routine etc lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dunno how the fvck it's got zero cals and tastes so good.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks really good


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Dunno how the fvck it's got zero cals and tastes so good.


Bl00dy lovely isn't it?! Amazing on pancakes and in quark of course.

Looking good there too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looks really good


Really is mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Bl00dy lovely isn't it?! Amazing on pancakes and in quark of course.
> 
> Looking good there too!


Yeah,really nice. Gonna check out some other flavours too.

Cheers mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dunno how the fvck it's got zero cals and tastes so good.


is that in greek yoghurt mate?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Dunno how the fvck it's got zero cals and tastes so good.


Looks good as f**k tbf, some volume on that leg session aswell lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> is that in greek yoghurt mate?


Yeah mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Looks good as f**k tbf, some volume on that leg session aswell lol


It is mate. Gonna try it on my tuna soon lol

Love volume work


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> It is mate. Gonna try it on my tuna soon lol
> 
> Love volume work


Tuna? I'm out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Tuna? I'm out.


Lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

WHO THE FVCK EATS TUNA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> WHO THE FVCK EATS TUNA


This lean looking motherfvcker


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Dunno how the fvck it's got zero cals and tastes so good.


Told you it was GAF!!!

As Keeks said, goes lovely on pancakes and oats. I've even put it on my chicken, cutting does weird sh!t to your taste buds lol!

Might have to try that flavour too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Told you it was GAF!!!
> 
> As Keeks said, goes lovely on pancakes and oats. I've even put it on my chicken, cutting does weird sh!t to your taste buds lol!
> 
> Might have to try that flavour too.


It's my new favourite. Gonna get loads of em lol. Proper made the yoghurt taste really nice.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's my new favourite. Gonna get loads of em lol. Proper made the yoghurt taste really nice.


Been looking at a way to get my greek yoghurt to taste good, if it also goes well in quark ideal for cutting. Usually use quark before bed when bulking on rice cakes and copious amounts of peanut butter it's amazing, but xutting I can't spare such calories.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Been looking at a way to get my greek yoghurt to taste good, if it also goes well in quark ideal for cutting. Usually use quark before bed when bulking on rice cakes and copious amounts of peanut butter it's amazing, but xutting I can't spare such calories.


I'd imagine it goes well in anything mate. Ideal for cutting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sexy People

Today is my high cal day(3000) so I had 8 weetabix with 500ml semi-skimmed milk for breakfast.

Just got back from a 45min power walk,bit of cardio on my rest day.

Just had 330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats and 2 weetabix in........with the zero syrup obviously.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good afternoon fella! How's it going...bulking or cutting atm? Hard to keep track haha

i see you just found my Instagram


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Good afternoon fella! How's it going...bulking or cutting atm? Hard to keep track haha
> 
> i see you just found my Instagram


Hello mate, been cutting for just over 5 weeks now.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hello mate, been cutting for just over 5 weeks now.


looks like its going well!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> looks like its going well!!


Getting there lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Them there resting leg veins


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> This lean looking motherfvcker


WHO!!! said that


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Them there resting leg veins


WTF is this, Looks like cracked ice LOL. OH and answer your whatsapp u ignorant swine LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> WTF is this, Looks like cracked ice LOL. OH and answer your whatsapp u ignorant swine LOL


Didn't know I had a whatsapp lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lidls have stopped selling the 7cal jelliesso had to mission it to Tesco for some. 8 for 2quid,bargain. The big pint ones you make yourself not those piddly little pots


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Them there resting leg veins


Isn't that a map of Ireland?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Isn't that a map of Ireland?


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon all.

Have decided to end my cut. I'm very happy with my physique now.

Will be upping cals slowly now.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Have decided to end my cut. I'm very happy with my physique now.
> 
> Will be upping cals slowly now.


In for the rebound :beer:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Good pins mate :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> In for the rebound :beer:


Won't be no crazy fat rebound I can tell you that lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking good mate still considering competing ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Looking good mate still considering competing ?


Cheers mate. Yeah next year


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Have decided to end my cut. I'm very happy with my physique now.
> 
> Will be upping cals slowly now.


Looking great fella, impressive!!

Ive reserved your seat for the gain train, welcome aboard homie

Take things slow, that's what I'm doing. Averaging about 1lb per week while I'm on cruise dose and I'm up to 15st 5lb. Got rid of excess water from my hols and my weight has stabilised now.

Building muscle is a slow process but stick at it cos by next year it'll pay off!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking great fella, impressive!!
> 
> Ive reserved your seat for the gain train, welcome aboard homie
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

Gonna try and find out my rough maintenance now and eat a very slight surplus, maybe 200 cals or so. Not in any rush now. Cruising from tomorrow.

You've put on some size then lol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Beast my brother you look mint


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Gonna try and find out my rough maintenance now and eat a very slight surplus, maybe 200 cals or so. Not in any rush now. Cruising from tomorrow.
> 
> You've put on some size then lol.


Sounds like a sensible plan, slow and sustained.

You'll probably admit yourself that you may have overdone the kcals a tad on your bulk. A case of too much too soon maybe?

Weve all been there before, scoffing anything and everything chasing those scale numbers haven't we @TELBOR :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Have decided to end my cut. I'm very happy with my physique now.
> 
> Will be upping cals slowly now.


good effort mate!! Any back shots?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> good effort mate!! Any back shots?


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

In b4 next log... Wait wut?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Morning period sniffer.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Have decided to end my cut. I'm very happy with my physique now.
> 
> Will be upping cals slowly now.


looking freaky bud, hell of a transformation!


----------

